# Defense of the Ancients



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone play this game?


----------



## slimscane (Jun 30, 2006)

No, never heard of it, what is it for?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 30, 2006)

its from warcraft 3


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 30, 2006)

Noone recognizes "Defense of the Ancients" ;p

just say "DOTA 4v4 -arem PRO .44b!!!H4x"


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 30, 2006)

Played it a few times. I never did get why people think this is good.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 30, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> Noone recognizes "Defense of the Ancients" ;p
> 
> just say "DOTA 4v4 -arem PRO .44b!!!H4x"


haha yay, a dota player
whos your favorite hero?

btw, how do you change the name of this thread?


----------



## Silver_knight (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh yea DoTa is awesome....

Fav character?
My is drag. Nit
blue drag can do tons damage.....
or that dude (forget name used 3 times or so) who summon snack wonds..  he is good 2.. but still Drag Nit' blue dragon and dwarf's headshot is best


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 30, 2006)

Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> Played it a few times. I never did get why people think this is good.


did you play it when it first came out?
because i did, and i thought it was horrible
but ive been playing the new versions for awhile now, and its getting really fun
not to mention addicting


----------



## Silver_knight (Jun 30, 2006)

still have u ever got to God like..... 
my best is almost 60 kill and 12 die 
which for me is ok....


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 30, 2006)

tehtechie said:
			
		

> did you play it when it first came out?
> because i did, and i thought it was horrible
> but ive been playing the new versions for awhile now, and its getting really fun
> not to mention addicting



Ironically, I thought it was amazing when it first came out. The first versions were way before custom spellmaking was implemented in the World Editor which made it an innovative spectacle. 

I just don't think it's any different from other AoSes and the gameplay really hasn't changed much since the beginning of DotA. I used to play it like crazy too and decided to give in to a few games before realizing it didn't feel different.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 30, 2006)

Silver_knight said:
			
		

> still have u ever got to God like.....
> my best is almost 60 kill and 12 die
> which for me is ok....


:amazed thats good
who did you use?



			
				Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> Ironically, I thought it was amazing when it first came out. The first versions were way before custom spellmaking was implemented in the World Editor which made it an innovative spectacle.
> 
> I just don't think it's any different from other AoSes and the gameplay really hasn't changed much since the beginning of DotA. I used to play it like crazy too and decided to give in to a few games before realizing it didn't feel different.


honestly, i dont even remember how the first ones were
i just remember i didnt like it


----------



## Silver_knight (Jun 30, 2006)

tehtechie said:
			
		

> :amazed thats good
> who did you use?
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt even play when it first come out... begin to play about 1 year ago...
the character i use is dragon Nit.... (my fav and who i use 99% of the time..)
when u chose a character stuck with it then u can get really good.....
the thing is in that game is hard to make gold... u dont get much buy kiling other heros or the building...... And the game is pretty short.. after frozen thron or the tree thingy get destroyed the game ends... But agn WOW is best


----------



## Silver_knight (Jun 30, 2006)

and seriously... way are u faking that u are off line?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 30, 2006)

Silver_knight said:
			
		

> I didnt even play when it first come out... begin to play about 1 year ago...
> the character i use is dragon Nit.... (my fav and who i use 99% of the time..)
> when u chose a character stuck with it then u can get really good.....
> the thing is in that game is hard to make gold... u dont get much buy kiling other heros or the building...... And the game is pretty short.. after frozen thron or the tree thingy get destroyed the game ends... But agn WOW is best


you get a considerable amount of money when you kill the creep
if you dont like that then you can just farm
and the games can get pretty long imo if there are no leavers
mine always last from 45 min to 1 hour


----------



## Silver_knight (Jun 30, 2006)

errr.... long games = at least yearly


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 30, 2006)

Silver_knight said:
			
		

> errr.... long games = at least yearly


what do you mean?


----------



## RockLee (Jun 30, 2006)

Silver Knight, please don't dp especially if your sig is that long.

As for DotA, it's hella addictive. I'm trying to get my computer to run WC3:FTF but it refuses. Freakin' error #131. ;_;

I was a decent player with all the characters; last time I played was 6.09, I think.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jun 30, 2006)

tehtechie said:
			
		

> what do you mean?



What i meants is that a games that last longer... like WOW not single games that u can start over and over agn 

and by the way im sry i dped.... and if u are decent play with ever Character then u must be really really reallyreally really reallyreally really reallyreally really reallyreally really reallyreally really reallyreally really reallyreally really reallyreally really really good..... cause there is like 50 or so character i last checked... pls help me..


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 30, 2006)

^ im decent with every character  
what characters are you having trouble with?
just play a lot of -ar and youll be forced to play with every character
youll see that all the characters are good (even tinker!)



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Silver Knight, please don't dp especially if your sig is that long.
> 
> As for DotA, it's hella addictive. I'm trying to get my computer to run WC3:FTF but it refuses. Freakin' error #131. ;_;
> 
> I was a decent player with all the characters; last time I played was 6.09, I think.


its gone up to 6.34 now  
i dont know what error #131 is, maybe you should email blizzard support


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

tehtechie said:
			
		

> i cant kill that many, and i cant die that many times
> and by ARPG, do you mean MMORPG?



A-RPG
is u play as 1 charater Person contrul.... like diablo ect......(not includ shoting shoting is RPG...)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

^ wow, diablo, ragnorak, rose, etc. is mmorpg
^cs, day of defeat, etc. is fps (first person shooter)


----------



## RockLee (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't kill 50+, because that means your opponents aren't very good. I tend to kill 10, and die once or twice.

Also, Blizzard also doesn't know what's up.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

i know, 50+ kills means they are "feeding" lol
ill see what i can do about your error


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

lol kill 50 ppl isnt hard if u are ok+ 
and my oppent mit be really stinks.... still........ 
i dont really no whats good or whats bad........ 
if im just a noob im sry.... lol
and we call it A-RPG and shooting...... lol
still i think im ok...

ill try to tape one of my games and send u if u game me ur e-mail

ill try


----------



## RockLee (Jul 1, 2006)

I just realized tehtechies named himself after the Techies. lol 

I know they are awesome, but for some reason I can't play them well.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

lol.... never heard of them


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

@silver_knight: post it here! 
@rocklee: try what these guys tried: Link

and goblin techies are the best! xD theyre so fun to play with
i can get godlike with them by suiciding


----------



## RockLee (Jul 1, 2006)

You doth not know the Techies? Then you have been spared countless matches of +10 deaths before your first Ultimate.

So, where do I get drivers/Service packs? I _really_ want to play, and I feel ridiculous going to an internet cafe to pay 10$ to play a game I have at home.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

Post moive at that forum must be good forum and ill try...
and techi is a game??!!!!!!!!!
cant believe i never heard of it......................... and get god like by suciding man..........
 what kind game is it .... like warms or gunbound?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

hahaha, techie is a character in dota.
rocklee, Naruto-Arena.com
did you buy your game? or did you get a burned copy?


----------



## RockLee (Jul 1, 2006)

WC3 is my friendd's, TFT is mine.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

tehtechie said:
			
		

> hahaha, techie is a character in dota.
> rocklee, Naruto-Arena.com
> did you buy your game? or did you get a burned copy?



did it work for you rocklee?


----------



## RockLee (Jul 1, 2006)

I did it once, but I was on the internet as I did it. I'm going to try tomorrow; it's rather late for me. I'll post on whether it works or not.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

np&gl
you guys still havent told me your favorite character


----------



## RockLee (Jul 1, 2006)

Lucifer, when I still played.

Hand of Midas, 3 perseverances, and I'm good to go. I made a refresher, a battleaxe, and a linken shield out of the perse.

I also enjoyed Centaur, and I like mages. I mean, I guess I'd have to say that Lucy was my favorite, but it tended to switch from time to time.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

tehtechie said:
			
		

> np&gl
> you guys still havent told me your favorite character



 I did tell u My fav. Drag Nit At lv 25 trop ur Oppent and turn blue dragon.....
Then they are as good as dead...


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> WC3 is my friendd's, TFT is mine.


Sry but TFT stand for?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

The Frozen Throne
and sorry, i didnt know nit = knight 
i definetly know dragon knight! hes one of the stronger characters


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

seriously lol XP NEver killed less then 30ppl with him....  and never dead more then 10 times with him he is the best  Dragon fire can burn hard and hit lots spaces...... and Super attack change to a blue dragon kills *all*


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

what are u doing while on forum?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

yah that blue dragon owns
s&y + threads + splash damage = gg


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh yea by the way Do u play any other online games?


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

Bit lord is a faster BT.... which can go up to 1mps with 50-100 seeders... ( well for me)...... but still it wont work on my Vista(Beta) Laptop


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

OH well i g2g soon (+10min -30min)is nice chating with ya  anyway want to be friends


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

you got vista windows? nice~



			
				Silver_knight said:
			
		

> Oh yea by the way Do u play any other online
> games?


i play counter-strike source, counterstrike 1.6 with my cousin, and im going to buy GW 



			
				silver_knight said:
			
		

> OH well i g2g soon (+10min -30min)is nice chating with ya anyway want to be friends


why not?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

ugh... raikon... creator of gb
that game was way too easy
my archer was rigged 
we should stay on topic


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 1, 2006)

i played  with the hero that had time based moves and the venomnacer.

so long ago though.


And i quit because all people did was call everyone else newbs...like wtf man its just a game -_-


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> i played  with the hero that had time based moves and the venomnacer.
> 
> so long ago though.
> 
> ...


yah... its gotten worse
they have a banlist made specifically for dota
all leavers, afker-ers, spammers, *noobs*, and haters are put on a worldwide banlist
hosts get these banlists and when they create a game, they kick anyone whos on it


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 1, 2006)

> yah... its gotten worse
> they have a banlist made specifically for dota
> all leavers, afker-ers, spammers, noobs, and haters are put on a worldwide banlist
> hosts get these banlists and when they create a game, they kick anyone whos on it



yeah i was looking on wikipedia for the name of that class with the time moves and seen that article on it. Pretty stupid.


I just played it cuz i loved the diverse classes.

I remember my first few games

"Tousen your not getting center, GET CENTER NEWB"

"....wtf is center"


"Omg we got a newb i quit"  then  the whole team leaves..


----------



## Baki (Jul 1, 2006)

Been ages since i played DoTA, like 2 years or something.

Oddly enough, i liked playing the Pit Lord hero, because he could take a lot of heat, deal decent damage, thus he was great for leading the siege.
I solo'd the enemy base plenty of times.


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 1, 2006)

Pit lord is mannaroth with hellhounds?  I also liked playing him. Can't believe he was almost always free.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jul 1, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> yeah i was looking on wikipedia for the name of that class with the time moves and seen that article on it. Pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> I just played it cuz i loved the diverse classes.
> ...



Any game is fun until the hardcores take over it.

True statement.


----------



## Kayo (Jul 1, 2006)

Best map ever


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

^ you said it  



			
				Kisame said:
			
		

> yeah i was looking on wikipedia for the name of that class with the time moves and seen that article on it. Pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> I just played it cuz i loved the diverse classes.
> ...


lol, center is the middle lane. theres the top lane, middle lane, and bottom lane. when you start the game you tell your team which lane you want and who wants to solo (because theres 5 people (max)).
i dont worry too much about them, if one lane isnt doing so well, i go help them out 



			
				Baki said:
			
		

> Been ages since i played DoTA, like 2 years or something.
> 
> Oddly enough, i liked playing the Pit Lord hero, because he could take a lot of heat, deal decent damage, thus he was great for leading the siege.
> I solo'd the enemy base plenty of times.


hes not in the newer versions... i think  
i dont know, im pretty sure ive used all of them


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

lol the 3 lane are the main roads... the bottom one is best if u are undead..... but i never play as undeads... nit elfs are awesome cause all elf are awesome


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 1, 2006)

> lol, center is the middle lane. theres the top lane, middle lane, and bottom lane. when you start the game you tell your team which lane you want and who wants to solo (because theres 5 people (max)).
> i dont worry too much about them, if one lane isnt doing so well, i go help them out



yeah I know that was from my newb days.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

lol i never bother helping ppl.... not my type... i just stay at top lane and destory every1 who came to me =P well that is if they dont make me run back to base and heal 1st =P


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

@kisame: so you stopped playing?  
you should get your own banlist and make a new set of rules   



			
				Silver_knight said:
			
		

> lol the 3 lane are the main roads... the bottom one is best if u are undead..... but i never play as undeads... nit elfs are awesome cause all elf are awesome


i dont care which team im in, i just dont like bot lane for scourge or top lane for sentinel because you dont have a close tower for support


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

lol u inti med lane??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! me hate it.. always get bested in that lane dont no y ... seems like im cursed with that lane  but anyway...  Most ppl go middle lane since is kind the shortest... and is hard to kill if they out number u or ur team out numbers them... For those ppl i no only those who are extreamly good go mid lane...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

^ i go mid because... yah, haha, its the closest to shop and the alcolyte.
also, its between top and bot, so i can gank left and right if they need my help


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

Well im more a solo person... Never go with more then 2 ppl..... cause they will steal ur kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And help them dont even bother.... is just like u leave ur own lane unprotected..... not much a trade off ill say


Unblievebal... this thread have no more then 10 ppl post in it and it hit 67 post!!!!!!!!!!
good job Techie


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

heh, well i solo if i need to solo
some characters arent good early game so they need money and need to level (like stealth assasin)
i just played a 4v4 dota -apem usa/ca  i was goblin techie, and was 10-11
8 of my deaths and kills were from suiciding, so if you dont count those deaths, its 10-3. thing is the first 6 kills of my team were by me, so they started ganking me


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 1, 2006)

> @kisame: so you stopped playing?
> you should get your own banlist and make a new set of rules



yeah my old cpu broke and i lost my warcraft cd


----------



## RockLee (Jul 1, 2006)

Banlist is my bane. My computer has this bad habit of disconnecting at random times, so I often have to send a message to the creator explaining what happened.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

are you using wireless?


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

lol lucky i have a good gaming PC.... and i almost beat Oblivion =P 
well with a little help of cheats but im gana beat it agn without...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

- -; cheats?
i hope thats single player  


*Spoiler*: _i bring screenshots!_ 









and a video


----------



## RockLee (Jul 2, 2006)

God, you make me so sad. I haven't seen those screens in freaking forever.

No, I don't have wireless. My internet just craps out, and I have DSL.


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 2, 2006)

i never played on the human side. The sniper and the dragon was always taken anyway.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 2, 2006)

Play AR, dude. That's the real way to play.


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 2, 2006)

> Play AR, dude. That's the real way to play.



whats that i havent played in over 2 years so i dont know the initials anymore.


Its the one that goes invisible?


----------



## RockLee (Jul 2, 2006)

Nope. AR means All Random. Best way to learn everyone and insures good games, instead of games of just Lina, Zeus, Centaur, Clinks, ect.


----------



## Aecen (Jul 2, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Play AR, dude. That's the real way to play.


Way to many leave in AR games, so I just make AP.  However there is always a techies which leaves me with a massive headache at the end of the game...

Spiritbreaker is my best hero, I also love playing Juggernaut, and Prophet.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 2, 2006)

^dp is one of the weaker characters, he gets bad late game



			
				Kisame said:
			
		

> i never played on the human side. The sniper and the dragon was always taken anyway.


i dont know what you mean by human side  
theres sentinel(bottom) and scourge(top)



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Play AR, dude. That's the real way to play.


yup. thatll force you to play every character
then when you join an ap game, you see what the enemy has, and you pick the right character to own em' 



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> God, you make me so sad. I haven't seen those screens in freaking forever.
> 
> No, I don't have wireless. My internet just craps out, and I have DSL.


fear of disconnecting?


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 2, 2006)

> i dont know what you mean by human side
> theres sentinel(bottom) and scourge(top)


\

Sentinel is the human/elves/gnome side. Thats what i meant.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 2, 2006)

^hmm... now that i think about it... youre right
my mistake&apologies


----------



## Hypermarv123 (Jul 8, 2006)

hey is anybody willing to share a reign of chaos cdkey?

I uninstalled warcraft 3 way back and now I want to get back into it. I have Frozen throne cdkey but I lost the ROC one.

I play on Lordaeron(US West) So If you play on another realm it wont be a problem.

send me a pm!! Thanks!!


----------



## RockLee (Jul 8, 2006)

> fear of disconnecting?



Indeed. Banlisting sucks, and people tend to remember you.

I played the other night. AR and I got The Satyr Assassin. I played rather well, but we lost. :\


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 19, 2006)

Hypermarv123 said:
			
		

> hey is anybody willing to share a reign of chaos cdkey?
> 
> I uninstalled warcraft 3 way back and now I want to get back into it. I have Frozen throne cdkey but I lost the ROC one.
> 
> ...


sorry, i play at lordaeron too



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Indeed. Banlisting sucks, and people tend to remember you.
> 
> I played the other night. AR and I got The Satyr Assassin. I played rather well, but we lost. :\


lol, i use banlist now. its a goot deterrent  
and i like sa, that guys so good at chasing


----------



## Sesqoo (Jul 20, 2006)

Hypermarv123:
I play on a private server, since I hate paying for games. You could try a private server you too.

Dota is the best W3 map. My favourite hero is Bounty Hunter, Zeus and Spectre!


----------



## RockLee (Jul 20, 2006)

Damn, this makes me so sad. I wanna play DotA, damn it! ;_;


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 20, 2006)

Sesqoo said:
			
		

> Hypermarv123:
> I play on a private server, since I hate paying for games. You could try a private server you too.
> 
> Dota is the best W3 map. My favourite hero is Bounty Hunter, Zeus and Spectre!


bounty hunter is good, hes good at chasing
spectre was so rigged in the older versions


----------



## RockLee (Jul 20, 2006)

Is Lina still a monster in the game?

Anyone want to send me the folder for Warcraft? ;_;


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Aug 20, 2006)

sorry for the month late reply 

yes, lina still is a character in the game
and if youre still interested, pm me
but youll need a cd to play it, or daemon


----------



## RockLee (Aug 20, 2006)

What's daemon?

Also, I got everything, it's just that the computer is all whacked up.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Aug 20, 2006)

daemon is a program that allows you to play wc3 without the cd
it mounts an image and makes a virtual... uh, thing


----------



## Soulless (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi are there still DOTA server out there? I used to play on Thaicybergame server but It super lag now  

what server you guy playing at can I have IP please.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Aug 21, 2006)

mm, dota is defense of the ancients
a warcraft 3 frozen throne UMS custom game
it looks like youre talking about some fps game server


----------



## RockLee (Aug 21, 2006)

tehtechie, you must give me that...now.


----------



## Soulless (Aug 21, 2006)

I know that DOT-A=defense of the ancients. 

I just looking for new Warcraft3 private server that only play this map coz there too many leaver on main server.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Aug 21, 2006)

^ heh, sorry
i dont know what that is 



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> tehtechie, you must give me that...now.


you can find it at 
if not, send me a pm

btw, youll need the actual frozen throne cd to mount an image on your computer. form then on, you wont need it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 21, 2006)

Everytime someone plays DOTA, Bill Roper vioates a Archer


----------



## RockLee (Aug 21, 2006)

*plays more DotA*

I'll see if reinstalling it for the 29846739486 time will work. I have the infamous error #131.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 6, 2006)

seems like this game is getting less and less popular


----------



## Jotun (Oct 6, 2006)

Nah, it is still the most played game on WC. I wish they would release a newer version and fix the bug they said they fixed last time >.>

I hate hosting my own games, but I have to because of the retarded glitch on AR.

Some guy got Zues and Spectre and lvled them both. The team mustve pooled for a refresher on both heros because there is no way he had that much gold. Ya we lost.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 6, 2006)

haha, someone edited an AR? that sucks
i havent played dota in awhile, what version is it at now?


----------



## Draffut (Oct 6, 2006)

hoon-chi said:
			
		

> haha, someone edited an AR? that sucks
> i havent played dota in awhile, what version is it at now?



No, there is a bug last version that makes it so if you play an -AR game, and random before it gives out all the hero's, you get 2.  pretty cheap trick, though i have used it a couple times to get a strong chicken for free...  But since i play -AP games and just random in them, it doesn't really come up.

P.S. DOTA rocks....

P.P.S. i need to random Silencer and Techies more.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 6, 2006)

hoon-chi said:
			
		

> haha, someone edited an AR? that sucks
> i havent played dota in awhile, what version is it at now?



No, it is just a bug that was found with 6.36 that they said they solved with 6.37, but they didn't. The bug happens in AR games where if people type -random they get a second hero. This takes away from the chance of getting a hero and you can use the second hero as a chicken. It just ruins games.
I warn ppl before I start that I will ban and rm and no one has done it in my games yet.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 6, 2006)

Ah. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I've seen people try it, and they've failed. I have seen some success though. :\


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 6, 2006)

RL, dota works for you now?! 



			
				Draffut said:
			
		

> No, there is a bug last version that makes it so if you play an -AR game, and random before it gives out all the hero's, you get 2.  pretty cheap trick, though i have used it a couple times to get a strong chicken for free...  But since i play -AP games and just random in them, it doesn't really come up.
> 
> P.S. DOTA rocks....
> 
> P.P.S. i need to random Silencer and Techies more.


techies is one of my favorite characters


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 12, 2006)

*DotA Anyone?*

So I'm currently a student and my digs mates and I all play DotA. It's become a really big think around the world lately. Basshunter even has a song about it. If you don't know, he is a swedish DJ that plays online games apparently. I here that Blizzard has deemed DotA the Counter Strike of Warcraft. Any of you peeps out there play?


----------



## Draffut (Oct 13, 2006)

Search = friend.  Already 2 threads on this, one with a good number of posts.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 13, 2006)

the counterstrike of warcraft?!

dota thread


----------



## RockLee (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd call it that.

Ever seen the custom maps list? At any given time, at least _half_ are DotA games.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 13, 2006)

^I so miss Poke Maul and Wardraft.


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 13, 2006)

I was playing the other day with my housemate, he had the most hectic save and double kill in one! I was Revanant and he was Avalon, bottom lane against Lich and Clinks, the come from behind to attack me, I chain lightning clinks to weaken him and just carry on attacking knowing that I was going to die, housemate puts a shield on me as Lich Nova's which then explodes and kills both of them!!!! I'm still alive. It was AWESOME!


----------



## Kayo (Oct 13, 2006)

I killed 5 heroes at the same time once with scorp king. The game went crazy: Triple kill, triple kill, triple kill!


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 13, 2006)

I was watching my friends game, he was bounty hunter, 25kills and only died once was crazy! And the dying wasnt his fault, he wasnt even playing, GF came over and my other housemate took over....died like a n00b


----------



## Kayo (Oct 13, 2006)

I've had better stats than that, 30+ kills and 0 deaths (before aegis was implented)


----------



## TheStoryMaster (Oct 13, 2006)

I start playing again.  i played it 3-4 years ago.  back then the game is much less balance.  I love using the lich to call out the dragon that can freeze towers =P


----------



## TheStoryMaster (Oct 13, 2006)

I am playing it less and less.  It really depends on how good your enemy is.  It's fun when you beat the crap out of everyone or when the game is pretty even.  it sucks when people can kill you all the time.


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 13, 2006)

The only good aeon of strife map is naruto wars


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 13, 2006)

Kayo said:


> I've had better stats than that, 30+ kills and 0 deaths (before aegis was implented)


yah okay, either they were complete noobs, or you were killing them from spawn


----------



## the_invisible_men (Oct 15, 2006)

anybody play on bnet west? im a pretti good player =D

pm me if you wanna play or sumthing


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

mm, whats your acc name the_invisible_man?


----------



## Kayo (Oct 15, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> yah okay, either they were complete noobs, or you were killing them from spawn



Or I was just too imba.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

Kayo said:


> Or I was just too imba.


haha yah? xD who were you using?
let me guess... avernus? that would explain 0 deaths


----------



## Draffut (Oct 15, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> I killed 5 heroes at the same time once with scorp king. The game went crazy: Triple kill, triple kill, triple kill!



yay for idiot opponents who dont know how to stun.



> I've had better stats than that, 30+ kills and 0 deaths (before aegis was implented)



O RLY?  when did you do this and what hero.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

Draffut said:


> yay for idiot opponents who dont know how to stun.


what if the opponents already used their stun, or had no disablers... its possible, just think 



Draffut said:


> O RLY?  when did you do this and what hero.


he said he used an imba character, so its not too farfetched 

though thats still hard to believe, the opponents still mustve been noobs
the highest ive gotten is like 22 - 2 :S


----------



## Draffut (Oct 15, 2006)

> what if the opponents already used their stun, or had no disablers... its possible, just think



Umm... if you blast all your disables and know a SK is around... you are an idiot.

If your team has no disables, and noone buys a Guinsoo, see above.



> he said he used an imba character, so its not too farfetched
> 
> though thats still hard to believe, the opponents still mustve been noobs
> the highest ive gotten is like 22 - 2 :S



He also said it was done before Aegis came out, which means it was long before Averus was ever made.  

I have seen 30 - 0 people.  but anyone who tries to come on a random forum and be like "OH YA, I killedz like 57-0" with no real proof, i have doubts about.  yay for internet i guess.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Umm... if you blast all your disables and know a SK is around... you are an idiot.
> 
> If your team has no disables, and noone buys a Guinsoo, see above.
> 
> ...



like i said, they mustve been noobs 
and i didnt know avernus came out before aegis
i started playing not too long ago


----------



## Draffut (Oct 15, 2006)

Averus is one of the newest hero's out.  only newer ones are Alchemist and Warlock.

Aegis has been around since i first played, over 2 years ago.


----------



## Sesqoo (Oct 15, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Umm... if you blast all your disables and know a SK is around... you are an idiot.
> 
> If your team has no disables, and noone buys a Guinsoo, see above.
> 
> ...




I had like 34-0 with drow in version 6.12 (I think..) I think I have saved the replay on my other pc, not sure though. 

But then again those were real noobs, seriously. I charged on 5 heroes and they ran and my hero had like what 1000 hp?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

haha, my favorite character is PA, i can deny well with her
get her 1. boots of speed 2. radiance 3. sange 4. buriza 5. skadi 6. boots of thread 
i honestly think she is the strongest


----------



## Kayo (Oct 15, 2006)

Jeez, did you guys start playing this map yesterday?
I've had the stats I mentioned with Drow Ranger and Fletcher and I don't see that being so special because I have seen people go to 40 kills without any deaths. Even getting dual divine.

Right now my skills aren't as good as before due to the time off I took. 
But I am still good I guess and I always own with Broodmother, the only hero I haven't lost the touch with.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

no, its just mr. kayo attracts all the noobs xD


----------



## Sesqoo (Oct 15, 2006)

Kayo said:


> Jeez, did you guys start playing this map yesterday?
> I've had the stats I mentioned with Drow Ranger and Fletcher and I don't see that being so special because I have seen people go to 40 kills without any deaths. *Even getting dual divine.*
> 
> Right now my skills aren't as good as before due to the time off I took.
> But I am still good I guess and I always own with Broodmother, the only hero I haven't lost the touch with.



Well actually since you mention it, I've saved a screen when I played with queen of pain a month ago


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

i like QoP, each character to play with
you got 2 divine rapiers with her?


----------



## Draffut (Oct 16, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> haha, my favorite character is PA, i can deny well with her
> get her 1. boots of speed 2. radiance 3. sange 4. buriza 5. skadi 6. boots of thread
> i honestly think she is the strongest



She is one of the best late game hero's, but if your opponent lets you deny early with her, there is a big problem.  she has low life and early game damage.  I cant think of a hero who shouldn;t be able to mess her up at start...



Kayo said:


> Jeez, did you guys start playing this map yesterday?
> I've had the stats I mentioned with Drow Ranger and Fletcher and I don't see that being so special because I have seen people go to 40 kills without any deaths. Even getting dual divine.
> 
> Right now my skills aren't as good as before due to the time off I took.
> But I am still good I guess and I always own with Broodmother, the only hero I haven't lost the touch with.



Umm... Fletcher is arguably the most overrated hero ever.  Against anyone who knows what they are doing, and knows what wards are, he is crap.  You said you did this before Aegis was even implemented.  Back then Clinkz was even WORSE, they actually increased his life by alot, and damage slightly since.  (and changed his windwalk)

Broodmother is a good hero, but like most melee agility, suffers the major issue of getting denied and beat badly early game.  though her ult and slow is killer.

I personally random most games, but prefer intel hero's.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd probably like it a lot more if it wasn't the only thing on the server, so that I could play other stuff once in a while.

I played the original DotA a lot when it came out.  I stopped after AllStars came out, mostly cuz it wasn't made by the original guy anymore and started to become filled with assholes.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 16, 2006)

LOL how true

i just played with pudge, 6-2


----------



## Draffut (Oct 16, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:


> I'd probably like it a lot more if it wasn't the only thing on the server, so that I could play other stuff once in a while.
> 
> I played the original DotA a lot when it came out.  I stopped after AllStars came out, mostly cuz it wasn't made by the original guy anymore and started to become filled with assholes.



Regular DOTA is still beign released.  I believe 4.2 just came out.  it is just very hard to find a game of it.

When Guinsoo made Allstars, he stole all types of stuff from everyone else's game.  and it was horridly imbalanced.  This one seamed to make it big though, and is what we commonly refer to as DOTA now...  Ice Frog has since fixed alot of the balance issues...  Actually. 6.00 fixed alot of them, and it's been slowly tweaked since.


----------



## Sesqoo (Oct 16, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> like i said, they mustve been noobs
> and i didnt know avernus came out before aegis
> i started playing not too long ago



I don't usually get divine to QoP but my team started to feed sandking, who got very strong+his third skill gave him big farming advantage, so in order to kill him I had to get massive damage to make us win and it worked


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 16, 2006)

but why get a divine for QoP?

you know who owns with divine rapier?!?! LUNA 
freaking GG right there


----------



## Draffut (Oct 17, 2006)

Medusa with Aegis/Rapier used to be able to win games solo against 5 people, regardless of what they had...

Then 6.00 came out and they fixed her. =)


----------



## Kayo (Oct 17, 2006)

Draffut said:


> She is one of the best late game hero's, but if your opponent lets you deny early with her, there is a big problem.  she has low life and early game damage.  I cant think of a hero who shouldn;t be able to mess her up at start...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fletcher with MoM, Stygian and Buri totally owned. Too bad they patched MoM because it made a hero to a killing machine.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

@kayo: whats MoM?
@draffut: yeh, basically any character that can attack more than one character at a time 
heck, even sven works xD


----------



## Kayo (Oct 17, 2006)

MoM= Mask of Madness, it was really really good before.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 17, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> @kayo: whats MoM?
> @draffut: yeh, basically any character that can attack more than one character at a time
> heck, even sven works xD



MOM is Mask of Madness.  it used to last longer, you took less extra damage when you used it, and it had no mana cost.  pretty much, it was hands down the best item,

The reason old Medusa was the single best hero was hero "multi-shot" was an ult, at level 3 it shot 6 people at once, for 100% damage each.  and it was bugged where her main target got his by a second arrow that did 1-1 damage.  the issue was that, if you put a rapier on that, she was shooting 5 arrows with +250 damage, and her main target was +500.

Add onto this that she had 2 ults.  Mana Shield was also an ult, which was far superior to what it is now, making her tank better then pudge or centaur...

Yes, she was broke, and thankfully they totally gimped her when 6.00 came out.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

lol wow, i had no idea medusa was that strong

i guess right now, warlock is big o.O
though ive never used him, and never plan to


----------



## Draffut (Oct 18, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> lol wow, i had no idea medusa was that strong
> 
> i guess right now, warlock is big o.O
> though ive never used him, and never plan to



just his infernals are beastly.  and you get a refresher on him, which is none to expensive for how good it is, and they are insane.  Throw on a very versitile Heal+Nuke and a great harrassing soul link he is darn good.   his slow is pretty much junk, but concidering how strong his other 3 spells are, it doesn't matter.

There is a reason Silencer no longer summons 4 infernals at a time.... but i guess they wanted to brign the old silencer back.


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 18, 2006)

Huh? Silencer doesn't summon any inferno's anymore. Which version of DotA are you guys playing? Isnt the most recent verion 6.37? Or is there two groups creating DotA maps?


----------



## Draffut (Oct 18, 2006)

most recent is 6.37, and silencer hasnt summoned infernals for a LONG time.  sicne shortly after 6.00 came out.

Now he has a 700 AoE where if an enemy casts around him, all hero's in range are silenced.  his ult silences the whole map.  He has an orb that does damage equal to a percentage of his intel.  and a curse that drains enemies mana and life until they cast a spell.  No infernals in his arsenal.

There is a new hero who was released in 6.36 that summon a single, far stronger, infernal.


----------



## Kayo (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah forgot to mention, in the late game, Medusa was wicked. One of the best heroes back then.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 18, 2006)

now i really want to play against you guys


----------



## Draffut (Oct 19, 2006)

Only hero i still think is cheesy, and needs to just be trashed is Techies...  they are rediculous and dont seam to belong in the game.  Other hero's that might be "overpowered" are not THAT much overpowered to the point they ruin the game...  Techies make me mad.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 19, 2006)

my former NF name was tehtechie 

i love techies, hate going against them. 
but get a gem, and theyre gone


----------



## Draffut (Oct 19, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> my former NF name was tehtechie
> 
> i love techies, hate going against them.
> but get a gem, and theyre gone



If the other team is smart, they will gank your gem and give it to thier techies to stop you from throwing up wards.  Gems are nice... but a single gank and thats 750g out the window.

Whenever i see Techies, i pray I havn;t picked yet, so i can get Treant.  Their perfect, and only reliable, counter.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 19, 2006)

What sucks about going against techies is if you are melee. Thus, even with wards, you can do nothing except avoid them.

Intelligently placed wards can counter techies easily, though.


----------



## laughingman (Oct 19, 2006)

I get necrobook half the time I play so mines aren't that problematic.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 19, 2006)

RockLee said:


> What sucks about going against techies is if you are melee. Thus, even with wards, you can do nothing except avoid them.
> 
> Intelligently placed wards can counter techies easily, though.



Thats why i usually get a gem as Techies.  since you are almost never on the front lines, you shouldn't be worried about gettign ganked and losing it.

the only sure-fire counter to them in Treant, his eyes rule anything invis.... thats about it.


----------



## laughingman (Oct 19, 2006)

What about spider webs?


----------



## Sesqoo (Oct 19, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> but why get a divine for QoP?
> 
> you know who owns with divine rapier?!?! LUNA
> freaking GG right there



Many noobs in my team, they feeded SK until he got like 5k hp. My ulti was like a breeze to him

Thats why I got 2 divines


----------



## Tonza (Oct 19, 2006)

DotA is the only PC-game/map that I really play.

And I kinda agree on techies. Although I rarely see someone play them. (I play mostly arem) Abaddon is more annoying imo... ^^


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 19, 2006)

Draffut said:


> If the other team is smart, they will gank your gem and give it to thier techies to stop you from throwing up wards.  Gems are nice... but a single gank and thats 750g out the window.
> 
> Whenever i see Techies, i pray I havn;t picked yet, so i can get Treant.  Their perfect, and only reliable, counter.


ganks are predictable... many times
and if you have good teammates that call out heroes mia, then itll be alright xD



RockLee said:


> What sucks about going against techies is if you are melee. Thus, even with wards, you can do nothing except avoid them.
> 
> Intelligently placed wards can counter techies easily, though.


a smart techie would also buy wards, to counter other wards

you finally got frozen throne to work eh? 



laughingman said:


> I get necrobook half the time I play so mines aren't that problematic.


i dont like summons.. (i.e. beastmaster, bear)



laughingman said:


> What about spider webs?


then you can only see the mines that are in the web 



Sesqoo said:


> Many noobs in my team, they feeded SK until he got like 5k hp. My ulti was like a breeze to him
> 
> Thats why I got 2 divines


now 5k hp.. thats unheard of. what did he get? 3 hearts? xD



Tonza said:


> DotA is the only PC-game/map that I really play.
> 
> And I kinda agree on techies. Although I rarely see someone play them. (I play mostly arem) Abaddon is more annoying imo... ^^


i forgot who abaddon was, is that avernus?


----------



## Draffut (Oct 20, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> now 5k hp.. thats unheard of. what did he get? 3 hearts? xD



pretty rare on a SK, but i have seen a number of centaur with 2 hearts and a Satanic running around with an ungodly amount of life.  2 hearts, satanic, treads, blink dagger, and Item of choice... though games rarely last that long.

And ya, Abbadon is Avernus

Spider webs are nice to try and hold mid agaisnt Techies, but then you are limited in where you can stealth elsewhere, and still have a difficult time watching runes and Secret Shops for him.  And you always got to be replacing the webs mid, or techies will just build around them.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 20, 2006)

blink daggers? pfft, what a waste of money xD


----------



## Draffut (Oct 20, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> blink daggers? pfft, what a waste of money xD



I hope you kid.  while they are crap on most charecters, ones like Ursa, Panda, Centaur, and alot of others that have AoE centered on them, but no speed enhancers, make excellent use of it.  alot of times it is almost impossible to get your stun off twice with these charecters.  the casting time on the spell is long enough that if you start casting while behind them, they will be out of range afterwards.  how do you fix this?  blink infront of them, make them path around you, and you have ample time to stun/slow.

Centaur is the overall best charecter to use this with becuase of the incredible duration on his stun, but a couple others can use it well.  I have even seen it work well on a Slardar who refused to use sprint, cause he didn't want to get ganked awith the extra recieved damage on.


----------



## Kayo (Oct 20, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> blink daggers? pfft, what a waste of money xD



Hahaha, yeah right


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 20, 2006)

T.T fine.

i dont usually use strength characters, so forgive me 
i like agil and int


----------



## Kayo (Oct 21, 2006)

I love agi and str heroes, I play better during the mid game than the beginning so I dont like int that much because they mostly have the disadvantage later in the game


----------



## Sesqoo (Oct 21, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> ....now 5k hp.. thats unheard of. what did he get? 3 hearts? xD....



I think he had dagger,3 hearts,BoT and aegis.


----------



## Razza (Oct 21, 2006)

I played it. I was never a huge fan of it though.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 21, 2006)

mabye you played one of the earlier versions


----------



## Draffut (Oct 23, 2006)

Kayo said:


> I love agi and str heroes, I play better during the mid game than the beginning so I dont like int that much because they mostly have the disadvantage later in the game



Intel hero's are sick if you play with other people on Ventrilo or the like.  If played well, they dominate melee so bad early that they dont have a chance mid/late, and with coordination and 4 disablers, no str or agility hero will have a chance....

Reason most tourny teams are like 4 int and 1 str/agi.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 23, 2006)

oh man, i once played against 5 disablers... - - not a good game


----------



## Draffut (Oct 25, 2006)

Ya, you learn to hate Tauren chief.  3 stuns in a beefy tank, very painful.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 25, 2006)

tauren chief... is in the game?


----------



## Draffut (Oct 25, 2006)

vote for NaruHina

I guess most would call him Earthshaker.  I call him Tauren.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 25, 2006)

he only has 2 stuns... i think


----------



## Sirius (Nov 8, 2006)

Ooo just noticed there was a thread for this, anybody still play? I've been playing competitively for a while in CAL and scrimming on USWest. If anybody is ever up for a game message "BarbecuedElf" on the west. BTW, I don't play em games so if you wanna play with me remember that its not going to be em.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 8, 2006)

=O im pretty good at dota ive had the pleasure of playing against some really popular dota players and clans. Ive scrimmed against complexity and some other popular clans played in ihl for awhile too. mainly though i just bum tda games with friends on east~


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

i just got a quadriple kill if anyone cares ;_;


----------



## Sesqoo (Nov 26, 2006)

I took down 5 heroes with less than 200 hp at the same time, beat that!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

with who?

i played with death prophet
was level 22 when my team ended the game in 20 minutes xD


----------



## Kayo (Nov 26, 2006)

One time, I took down 6 heroes all alone when I was on red hp!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

i dont see how thats possible 

unless they bought back and came straight at you again :S


----------



## Kayo (Nov 26, 2006)

Believe it! Belieeeveeeee it!!!!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

well, i play best with razor and avernus 

who were you playing with


----------



## Kayo (Nov 26, 2006)

I was just kidding around 
You can't kill 6 heroes because the highest number of enemy heroes is 5 

These days I don't even know who I play the best with, every hero is like meh. I guess Broadmother (spider).


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

i dont like those kinds of heroes.. naix, spider, etc


because quite frankly im bad at chasing :/
i like to kill them right then and there with other disablers xD

technically, you _can _kill 6 heroes =o
the enemy just has to buy back really quickly


----------



## Kayo (Nov 26, 2006)

Not at the same time lol

I also hate chasing with str heroes at the beginning of the game when they are so slow. Later on I get boots of travel or threads + bashers or sange & yasha so the one I am chasin can't run away from me.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

just get that teleport item 


i wont be chasing so i dont get that, but its good for heroes like that centeur


----------



## Sesqoo (Nov 26, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> with who?
> 
> i played with death prophet
> was level 22 when my team ended the game in 20 minutes xD



With maiden, they came straight at me and I did my ulti since it was a die or die situation anyway(I thought..) and they all came into it and died 

Otherwise I mostly get like 4 kills as most, did that few times too, with sandking,maiden umm juggernaut before the nerf, etc.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

sandking is ownage. 


LOL at maiden kills. 
my bro hates intel characters, more of an agil heroes type


----------



## Rime (Nov 26, 2006)

Nightstalker > Everynoob at night 
Killed 4 in a row from all areas, Top mid and bot down the line
It became a short game 
btw, Maiden is like one of the best ints imo
Freeze cube thingy ulti then finish off with a ice blast thing = dead everone


----------



## Rime (Nov 26, 2006)

Im gonna play now, any type I play, -apem -ap -ar -arem etc.
Rime[x] on USWest or Closet-Pervert on USEast /w me


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

welcome to the forums rime 


nightstalker better be better than everyone at night 
if not, the user fails D:

one of my favorite intel heroes is silencer 

btw, no double posting


----------



## Heroic (Dec 9, 2006)

Haha I think skeleton king is the most rigged hero, if anyone wants to play sum dota just hit me up at USEAST AZEROTH, Username: her0ic


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

I think the new hero, Priestess, sucks donkey balls.

The only cool thing about the last 2 updates were the Crows XD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

speaking of which, ive never seen anyone use that

the new items are good, imo 

heroic, i challenge you!


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> speaking of which, ive never seen anyone use that
> 
> the new items are good, imo
> 
> heroic, i challenge you!



Idk, there were some better items that could have been put in. I think that Life Steal Aura is cheap.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

i dont agree

you might as well say naix is cheap then xD


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> i dont agree
> 
> you might as well say naix is cheap then xD



He is pretty cheap in the right hands and right setting.

I think the new Life Steal Aura also stacks with Satanic? If it doesn't then I guess I would change my mind, but ya Naix Triple Life steal, *No thanks.*


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

im more of a vengeful spirit, razor, death prophet, or phantom lancer kind of guy :3

you?


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

I like Intel's. Something about Hotkey's really gets me XD

My fav is Dual Dragon


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

dual dragon is good, but only because it starts off with so much mana

unless youre a farming machine and get the best items, youll become crap late game

tis what i think :3


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> dual dragon is good, but only because it starts off with so much mana
> 
> unless youre a farming machine and get the best items, youll become crap late game
> 
> tis what i think :3



I work magic (XD) with that hero and I usually am able to control lanes pretty well. Once I finish Disable it is usually over. Only downside to this hero is it doesn't fare well agaisn't heavy late game Heroes. His ult should be tweaked a lil


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

he has two skills you need to aim with.. know what i mean?


im a FPS gamer, but still.. it can get a little tricky
imo, his final isnt worth getting

i only use it where theres a huge clash.. but it doesnt happen too often xD


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

Ya I know what you mean. Sometimes I just find it really easy since people usually run back in a straight line.

The Ult is really only good when you can risk up close encounters. I usually get ppl by running in and casting it as they come forward to me. Almost always works when you are at their tower while they are trying to defend or if you are already getting smashed and they get greedy.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

close encounters? death prophet anyone? xD

but yah, the ult is intimidating as hell
everyone runs away :3


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

I suck with Furion, I hesitate and I have tree'd the wrong target at times. He still is a good char, but I need to practice with him XD

I'd also like to improve with Nerub Ass's (xD) Ult. Such a glass hero, I can never really do anything with that Hero other than KS and support

Edit: Idk why I thought DP was Furion ;>.>

DP is too much fun to use. I don't think anyone could be bad with that hero


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

with furion, you need cor.. corruption? dunno, i forget xD

and if i ever get neruassassin, i swap or repick.. i dont like any of the original heroes =o

except keeper of light, that guy owns 
(and rhatsa, night stalker, and that night elf tree hero..)

i forget the names, but you dont need to them own


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

I love how most people hate KotL when they get him, unless I have a hero I really want to play I usually swap XD

NS and the Tree are also Heroes I am teh suck with 

Rhasta is so ridiculous, it is so hard NOT to win with him on your team.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

rhasta isnt good by himself, you have to have great team members
imo, hes only good as a disabler~ ultimate = pushing
later on in the game, the heroes kill all the words for gold xDD

tree is good. night stalker is good. kotl is good. :3

kotl = unlimited mana.. so spam that first skill and ult XDD


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

Ya of course teamwork XD

I forget to use Chakra with KotL alot 

Am I the only one getting SLOW ass load time for NF?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

nope, just you

i just played with ns.. my teammates left one after another
i was 2-3 before i decided to leave :/


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

Lawl I couldn't enter NF for couple mins,

I have gotten Chantress 3 times in a row in AR -_-

I tried a blink dagger the 3rd time and it actuallt worked pretty good


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

ive gotten avernus 3 times in a row 

this fool owns so badly


and hey guys, add me - _anotaku_
if i sign on, pm me and lets play


----------



## Heroic (Dec 9, 2006)

hahaha I just played some dota and I randomed Silencer, he's so godly with guinsoo, mek, butterfly, linkens, boots of travel.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

why butterfly? :S

i understand you want fast attack speed with that skill that adds damage but..
butterfly is more suited for anti mage or other agil heroes dontcha think?


----------



## Heroic (Dec 9, 2006)

Butterfly is good on silencer, I get it for the attack speed and evasion.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

enchantress rocks your socks.


too bad my teammates sucked :/


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> enchantress rocks your socks.
> 
> 
> too bad my teammates sucked :/



Lol. I just played 3 games I should have lost horribly. First game it went 2v5 like 20 mins into the game and I was using PA other guy had bear dude. We won like 20 mins laterXD

Second game I was Axe and it was 5v5 then they had a leaver. One of our people got made for some reason and started feeding the whole game, saving gold and buying items ruining Ganks for us. They were losing before he did that. They started wining alittle bit, but after 40 mins of non stop feeding and gold giving we finally owned them. It was so sad. If anyone wants the replay, I got it XD

I play on USwest, name is Orange_Picker. Ill add you hoon when I relog


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

sweet lets play.

i played with heroic, but the guy got DC'd :/

and btw, PA is one of the best heroes imo [late game]


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> sweet lets play.
> 
> i played with heroic, but the guy got DC'd :/
> 
> and btw, PA is one of the best heroes imo [late game]



lawl I suck with PA though, usually I am horrible with the general "Pwnage" Heros.

Channel Pew ya?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

channel Pew? alright lets go.


----------



## Heroic (Dec 9, 2006)

My desktop computer just broke , somethings wrong with the hardware.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

well i just got disconnected.. so sorry goku, ill play with you guys next time


but dang, how many times did i kill you with techie xDD


----------



## Jotun (Dec 10, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> well i just got disconnected.. so sorry goku, ill play with you guys next time
> 
> 
> but dang, how many times did i kill you with techie xDD



Lawl like 3 times but u scared the shit out of me the whole game

It was fun let me know when ya on XD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

LMAO, you dont know how to use tormented soul as well


you have to use that diabolic skill and your ult at the same time

i can kill str heroes so fast like that xDD


----------



## Jotun (Dec 10, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> LMAO, you dont know how to use tormented soul as well
> 
> 
> you have to use that diabolic skill and your ult at the same time
> ...



Ya I know I fucked up and maxed stun n lightning first


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

i dont like that type of stun 


but my teammates force me to get it :/


----------



## Jotun (Dec 10, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> i dont like that type of stun
> 
> 
> but my teammates force me to get it :/



I am usually pretty good with it, it saved me from 5 deaths in the game we played. Although I was kinda off.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

well if theyre chasing you then its easy
but im talking about when theyre running away xD


----------



## yositzjeff (Dec 11, 2006)

I play, but I'm usually in TDA's. :x


----------



## Jotun (Dec 11, 2006)

I was playing with Scorp and the whole game his Sand and Stun were bugged. He would always move w/o me moving him in Sand and the stun NEVER hit.

So gay :/


----------



## Wesley (Dec 11, 2006)

It's a great map.  I usually prefer tankie or nukie heroes over straight up combat ones.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 12, 2006)

dammit, why does it mean when they say "nuke em" 


yositzjeff said:


> I play, but I'm usually in TDA's. :x


TDA?

@goku: who needs butterflys?

400 damage dawg  w/s&y + threads


----------



## Heroic (Dec 12, 2006)

I play a lot of tdas jeff, my acc name is her0ic on useast, come holla at me.

TDA- A DOTA league where nobody leaves dota games.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 12, 2006)

like i asked, what are TDAs?


----------



## Jotun (Dec 13, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> dammit, why does it mean when they say "nuke em"
> 
> TDA?
> 
> ...



Lawl, 2 scepters eh? XD

It's like "Pro Play" You have to do certain things to set up and have a certain rank to play. I don't think they do EM in TDA either


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 13, 2006)

2 scepters..

thats what got me 400 damage dawg xD


----------



## Jotun (Dec 13, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> 2 scepters..
> 
> thats what got me 400 damage dawg xD



One time I picked up 3 and Screwed myself since I had BKB and an aegis.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh wow, I haven't played DotA in such a long time. It almost makes me want to reinstall Warcraft and get started again.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 13, 2006)

maybe you should

were starting to play with each other


----------



## Jotun (Dec 14, 2006)

The more the merrier. It's certainly alot better than playing with strangers...


Ya


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 14, 2006)

speaking of which, get ready.

friday is 2 days away


----------



## Jotun (Dec 14, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> speaking of which, get ready.
> 
> friday is 2 days away



What happens friday? 

I think I ate too much cake and my brain is not functioning properly


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 14, 2006)

week ends.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 14, 2006)

OH.

My daily schedule rocks, I only sleep more on weekends XD


----------



## DAMURDOC (Dec 14, 2006)

i do play DOTA.. but into ladder games as well but im not as pro as i used to be.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 14, 2006)

I play for a couple months, then stop, then go bakc again.

I think my new spurt is comming around, I play TobiisObito and ElephantKakuzu on East/West if any of you catch me on.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 14, 2006)

I played alot a few months ago.  Think I might start playing again.  I'm on East or West as well.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 15, 2006)

sweet.
damur, draff, and wesley, lets play tomorrow.

add me > anotaku

whisper, even if im in the middle of a game
im an ass like that, i leave


----------



## Draffut (Dec 15, 2006)

Jumping on East right now under one of those names.  Letme know if you want to play, anyone.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay.  Got a channel you'd like to name?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 15, 2006)

just add me to your friends list 

ill be getting on in a little while (:


----------



## Wesley (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm on East under WesleyJH


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 15, 2006)

come to the west!


----------



## Draffut (Dec 16, 2006)

lol, I was on east also.

I played a game earlier since you guys were not on, and the oppoennts would no stop backdooring despite any of my requests.  Sicne They wouldn;t stop, I waited till they did they last push to drop our final rax, rest of my team defended.  walked into thier base, and took down both tree towers and then thier tree...  at which point they complained about my single backdoor...  about 10 secodns after thye dropped all our raxes...

I hate pubbies.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

well, i pretty much got owned by wesley and his team :/


dont ask me how, i dont know too well myself


----------



## Draffut (Dec 16, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> well, i pretty much got owned by wesley and his team :/
> 
> 
> dont ask me how, i dont know too well myself



Was it by wes and an organized team of his friends?  becuase I would hope thye would win it they foguht you and 4 random people.

Edit:  logged back on as "draffut" on west now...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

it was a private game with me, wes, and a bunch of my friends

it was a 3v4 - early game i was like 6-0
then late game.. 10-10 or something :/


----------



## Draffut (Dec 16, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> it was a private game with me, wes, and a bunch of my friends
> 
> it was a 3v4 - early game i was like 6-0
> then late game.. 10-10 or something :/



unfortuantly, i cannot play well right now.  my good comp was formatted, and no logner has WC3 installed.  and my other one is on the floor in the corner, so i have to play cross legged with my keyboard on my lap.  Makes controlling a pain in the ass.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

well thats a damn shame because it was pretty fun

wesley and i were playing against spider, and we got owned everytime


----------



## Wesley (Dec 16, 2006)

I had fun.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

twin headed dragon killed razor.


unbelievable. :/


----------



## Wesley (Dec 16, 2006)

I've had alot of practice with Jiracho.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 16, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> twin headed dragon killed razor.
> 
> 
> unbelievable. :/



I told you that Dragon owns >.>


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

noo, i couldve killed him
early game, i was killing everyone, and wes killed me when i had like 10% of my hp
almost killed him too D:


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2006)

I <3 Purge


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

i <3 swap and stun


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2006)

You got below average players this time IMO Hoon lol.

Your bashers wouldn't have worked because we had 2 sheepsticks waiting at base 

I look forward to the next game o.o


----------



## Wesley (Dec 17, 2006)

Love it when an enemy team gets mostly melee and I play as Tiny.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

what are you talking about goku D:

i came in first place when i left

at that time, i couldve pretty much killed anyone :3


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> what are you talking about goku D:
> 
> i came in first place when i left
> 
> at that time, i couldve pretty much killed anyone :3



Lawl.

I saw you build the usual AM stunlock so I got Priestess to build a Guinsoo along with mine  

You woulda have been rapedisabled XD

Lich isn't fun, but I enjoyed the lucky ults 

Edit* I want to try the Toss_Suicide thing. You need a Tiny and a Techies. If you time it right, it's like tossing a one hit KO bomb XD
Too bad I suck with Toss


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

AM? what does that stand for?


dude.. freaking preistess and doc
2 range vs anti-mage at top.

i was getting raped left and right.. hardly got any money :/


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> AM? what does that stand for?
> 
> 
> dude.. freaking preistess and doc
> ...



If I was Doc you would have had died so many times in the start >.>

AM- Anti Mage

That Preistess was pretty good, I was surprised.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

ive seen better

and that doc, ive only seen him use his ult once, thank goodness :S


----------



## RockLee (Dec 17, 2006)

Whoa. Actual activity in this thread?

I'm Eneru on the East Coast. <3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

youre zeus?

..

wow, that was a bad joke S: 
too bad we play on the west!  - ill add you anyway
EDIT: actually, you add me > anotaku


----------



## Jotun (Dec 18, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> ive seen better
> 
> and that doc, ive only seen him use his ult once, thank goodness :S



Exactly  

East Coast? PFFFT

West Coast play now, *Orange_Picker* add me XD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 18, 2006)

preistess wasnt all that good either
i only saw her leap once, and that was pure luck.. getting away from NS

you remember that part?


----------



## Jotun (Dec 18, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> preistess wasnt all that good either
> i only saw her leap once, and that was pure luck.. getting away from NS
> 
> you remember that part?



She hit almost every arrow and she hit one from the river to second tower a couple times XD That is what basically made me go :amazed


----------



## Draffut (Dec 18, 2006)

I remember back whne Doc's ult was good.  It wasn't channeling, and Stealth Assassin had it.  Those were the days.

Will be ack on west as Elephant Kakuzu tonight.  feel free to hit me up.


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 18, 2006)

Draffut said:


> I remember back whne Doc's ult was good.  It wasn't channeling, and Stealth Assassin had it.  Those were the days.
> 
> Will be ack on west as Elephant Kakuzu tonight.  feel free to hit me up.



Those days, even noobs could get like 50-0 stats with riki which is not how it should be, so I'm actually happy that those days are over


----------



## Kayo (Dec 18, 2006)

^ Comes from a guy that loved Riki and was his favourite hero in 5.xx.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 18, 2006)

Riki had nothing on Medusa back then.  The new Medusa is probobly one of the least used hero's in the game.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 18, 2006)

preistess hit people with arrows?

LMAO, at top, i dodged all of them except one..
and that was in the beginning.. he just did it out of nowhere S:


----------



## Jotun (Dec 19, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> preistess hit people with arrows?
> 
> LMAO, at top, i dodged all of them except one..
> and that was in the beginning.. he just did it out of nowhere S:



Someone got hit middle by second tower at least 4 times, that much I remember 

I love using Medusa


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 19, 2006)

Kayo said:


> ^ Comes from a guy that loved Riki and was his favourite hero in 5.xx.



It's because I enjoy killing people 

But I still believe ít was the right ´to nerf rikimaru and I still like playing with him right now, he is even more fun now, because it's more challenging to creep and all.



Draffut said:


> Riki had nothing on Medusa back then.  The new Medusa is probobly one of the least used hero's in the game.



Yeah medusa was probably even stronger and together with rikimaru and bone flecher was probably the most imbalanced hero during that version.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 19, 2006)

Only good thing about that clinkz was the absurd speed granted by his WW.  His HP was abysmally low, so many hero's could rock him.

Medusa though, purge as a non-ultimate, multi-shot shoots 5 arrows, at no mana cost or reduced damage.  and the main arrow was glitched, to deal extra damage.  And Mana Shield made her beefier then Centaur chief.

She was sick, and could win solov5.  No other hero can claim that, now or then....

I miss those days...  Gonna dl that version and run a couple games of it one of these days.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 19, 2006)

^ no kidding.. holy knight can kill clinkz with his two skills and a normal attack xD


----------



## Draffut (Dec 19, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> ^ no kidding.. holy knight can kill clinkz with his two skills and a normal attack xD



Clinkz actually has alot more life then he used to.  But when he used to WW, his speed was that of Nerub Weavers's, and the full 30 seconds long.  so he could travel the whole map way to fast.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 19, 2006)

Fletcher's WW skill also recharged very fast and didn't take that much mana I think. The main thing was to pump damage (buriza at that time, 100 damage or something) and don't get hit


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 19, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Only good thing about that clinkz was the absurd speed granted by his WW.  His HP was abysmally low, so many hero's could rock him.
> 
> Medusa though, purge as a non-ultimate, multi-shot shoots 5 arrows, at no mana cost or reduced damage.  and the main arrow was glitched, to deal extra damage.  And Mana Shield made her beefier then Centaur chief.
> 
> ...



Not only the move speed from WW, he he had almost twice as much IAS as he has now, which is quite much.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 19, 2006)

Sesqoo said:


> Not only the move speed from WW, he he had almost twice as much IAS as he has now, which is quite much.



Didn;t it top out at 120%?  I cant rmember exactly, been so long.  I mean, he was good, but only really game-ruining good in pubbies.


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 19, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Didn;t it top out at 120%?  I cant rmember exactly, been so long.  I mean, he was good, but only really game-ruining good in pubbies.



Don't remember exacly either, although I do remember that he and bounty hunter gained very much agility while lvling and as you know agi=speed which made him freakin fast. 

During that time there was no such thing as backdoor, so with bone flecher and buriza+stygian a game ended in like 5 mins after he got the items.

You just went with flecher to their town and destroyed everything that moved

PS: This mostly happened in noob games, btw


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 19, 2006)

sad to say, but clinkz is a noob's character..

*runs away*


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 20, 2006)

Every stealth character is considered as a character for noobs for that matter, altought it doesn't change the fact that many people (noob or not) enjoy killing other noobs with them
Atleast I do


----------



## Kayo (Dec 20, 2006)

Meh dota is for noobs.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 20, 2006)

^what the hell 




he must be a WOW player ):


----------



## Kayo (Dec 21, 2006)

No I hate WoW


----------



## Aecen (Dec 21, 2006)

Sesqoo said:


> Every stealth character is considered as a character for noobs for that matter, altought it doesn't change the fact that many people (noob or not) enjoy killing other noobs with them
> Atleast I do



I always dissagreed with this, since stealth is one of the easiest things to counter in dota, and all stealthers have little survivability.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 21, 2006)

Stealth heroes are mostly good during mid game and get weak at the end game. This is of course if they haven't been feeded. I also disagree with Sesqoo, there are none "pro" or "noob" characters. Some heroes are better than others, but it's not that much unbalance between them.


----------



## sting666 (Dec 21, 2006)

I play wc3 custom games but not DotA.


----------



## .Nagato. (Dec 21, 2006)

i love this game... my longest time playing was like 3 hours
fav hero rikkimaru and treant protector


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

^ stealth characters 


Kayo said:


> No I hate WoW


then whatcha got against dota? D:

and agreed, every character can own to the freaking max


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 22, 2006)

Aecen said:


> I always dissagreed with this, since stealth is one of the easiest things to counter in dota, and all stealthers have little survivability.



It's not like flecher had more hp before, yet he killed fast enough to even let another person have a chance on killing them.
Your right that they are easy to kill, but they also kill fast.
Take for instance rikimaru, he'll run up behind you do a mist and then having much survivability or not you'll be forced to run and when you do that you'll probably find yourself dead in a few seconds and how hard is it to go behind/or even from the front (since your invisible) and do a mist. No big strategy is needed, therefore I think noobs can own with stealth character

And about the counter part. The opposite team can buy a gem, but most ppl usually don't do that until like mid game since they don't afford a gem or think saving up money is more important and buying a ward can be countered by buying one too and destroying those.
Also you can team up with someone to kill a person with a gem and as fast as that happens the stealthy hero will be back in the game

But you indeed have a point.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 22, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> ^ stealth characters
> 
> then whatcha got against dota? D:
> 
> and agreed, every character can own to the freaking max



It get's boring after awhile, I always take 3-4 months break then start playing it again lol. I also loved the snowy level they had before


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

snowy level?


speaking of stealth characters.. i got raped all day by sa, pa, and pl ):


----------



## Kayo (Dec 22, 2006)

Before this map the map terrain was snowy and then they added parts with ice and at last they changed it to the one it is now, a friggin green jungle.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

LOOL like it freaking matters


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 22, 2006)

They should make a desert map


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

LOL whys that? it wouldnt matter, ever?!


now if it was a er.. more blue-er terrain, it might be unfair for those going against sa..


----------



## Guts (Dec 22, 2006)

Lol what a coincidence, i just got back from a lan, played like 8 hrs of DOTA, i was Ballanar 3 games outta four then that knight guy with the shield and ivulnarability, I got some killing sprees and dominating with Ballanar thats it. He my favourite character <3.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 22, 2006)

Kayo said:


> Before this map the map terrain was snowy and then they added parts with ice and at last they changed it to the one it is now, a friggin green jungle.



THe ice one came out in 6.00 IIRC.  and beforethta it was the sae type of terrain it has now.  I personalyl liek the woods better.



Jubei said:


> Lol what a coincidence, i just got back from a lan, played like 8 hrs of DOTA, i was Ballanar 3 games outta four then that knight guy with the shield and ivulnarability, I got some killing sprees and dominating with Ballanar thats it. He my favourite character <3.



NS is a very good hero.  just dont get trashed durign hte day.

The other guys is called Omniknight.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

NS with 2 bashers = GG


----------



## Guts (Dec 22, 2006)

Draffut said:


> THe ice one came out in 6.00 IIRC.  and beforethta it was the sae type of terrain it has now.  I personalyl liek the woods better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah thats it, ive only played real ppl tonight, only ever played bots, with them about a week. And yeah i did well against guys that have played 4 a while.I mainly only one on one with NS. Had a pro on my team though.


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 22, 2006)

Desert ftw!
It would be different, unique. I like different


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

i just played with razor.. and i say, hes overpowered


----------



## Wesley (Dec 22, 2006)

Jikaro spam owns all!  And he lanes better then anyone else.  Superfarmer, even in non-easy game.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

whos jikaro? all i know is, enchantress owns all lanes :3


----------



## Kayo (Dec 22, 2006)

Sesqoo said:


> Desert ftw!
> It would be different, unique. I like different



No purple theme with pills and stuff


----------



## Draffut (Dec 22, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> whos jikaro? all i know is, enchantress owns all lanes :3



Two headed dragon = jakiro

And Silencer is currently the best soloer.. as far as league play goes.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

silencer is good, but i dont agree with that

about jakiro.. hes only good because he starts off with so much mana :S


----------



## Wesley (Dec 22, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> silencer is good, but i dont agree with that
> 
> about jakiro.. hes only good because he starts off with so much mana :S



I know.  And alot of hps too.  High movement speed.  A couple of disables.  And when he's leveled up pretty much everything in front of him will die after he's let lose all of his spells all at once.  

I like getting that Mana Meka item and BoT asap.  Then I just go on a laning spree.  After that I go for either Skadi or a Linken's, depending.  I also like getting the new Lighting item for him to complete the elemental theme.  

Sometimes I get life steal instead, but not lately.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

oh.. its wesley :S

the guy who killed me when i had a razor 
never again will i get too cocky with that little hp ):


----------



## Draffut (Dec 22, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> silencer is good, but i dont agree with that
> 
> about jakiro.. hes only good because he starts off with so much mana :S



I just call it as I see it.  When sniper for nerfed in .25 (I think it was) clans started searchign for new soloers to take his place.  And they found a diamond in the rough in Silencer.  and he is now used in almsot every sent team in clan matches.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

you cant blame them.. silencer owns D:

and so does techie

are techies used a lot in clan matches? no right?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 22, 2006)

Draffut said:


> I just call it as I see it.  When sniper for nerfed in .25 (I think it was) clans started searchign for new soloers to take his place.  And they found a diamond in the rough in Silencer.  and he is now used in almsot every sent team in clan matches.



Between him, enchantress, and drow, Sent's pretty much got their range game set.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 23, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> you cant blame them.. silencer owns D:
> 
> and so does techie
> 
> are techies used a lot in clan matches? no right?



Not at all.  smart players an stop techies easily.

Most of your clan matches are all stunners, or the like.

Tauren, Furion, Silencer, Lina, Bane, Enigma,  ect.  Then usually one high damage char to kill with.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

furion? just to surround characters with trees? :S


----------



## Guts (Dec 23, 2006)

Furion would be able to get quite strong wouldnt he?..He can farm really well with those treants,and get lots o' money.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

true, but hes not that strong

furion would have to farm ALOT :3


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 23, 2006)

Play the Circle of Assassins or Pacifist team. RAPE


----------



## Draffut (Dec 23, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> true, but hes not that strong
> 
> furion would have to farm ALOT :3



Furion has a 5 second "stun", has the ultimate ganking ability (Teleport) and can push better then just about any other hero.  Probobly the only spell he has that isn't next to broke is his ult.

I cannot think of a Sent team that doesn't use him.  reember, this game is more about pushing then killing players.  You can kill me all you want, but if your towers die.  I win.


----------



## Guts (Dec 23, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Furion has a 5 second "stun", has the ultimate ganking ability (Teleport) and can push better then just about any other hero.  Probobly the only spell he has that isn't next to broke is his ult.
> 
> I cannot think of a Sent team that doesn't use him.  reember, this game is more about pushing then killing players.  You can kill me all you want, but if your towers die.  I win.


But if you die alot then your a feeding noob. Yeah he is really great at pushing. I dont mind faceless void.


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 23, 2006)

Rikimaru as a soloer


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

rikimaru isnt used a lot right?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

never heard of it send me link


----------



## Wesley (Dec 23, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> never heard of it send me link



Here you go.  It's a Warcraft III custom map.  Page details items available in the game, heroes you can choose from, but it doesn't say how to use different game modes.

Enjoy.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

wow it seems pretty gay and nerdish


----------



## Guts (Dec 23, 2006)

You seem gay to me.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

its actually pretty fun if you know how to play

my friend said it was gay.. after he played on my laptop, he got wc3 himself and started to play dota xD


----------



## Guts (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh and BTW rikimaru,...i hate him. So much..


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

i own riku with razor :3


----------



## Wesley (Dec 23, 2006)

Razor is a glass cannon.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

i dont get it D:


but he has the fastest attack speed imo
and his lightning attack has an insanely far range :3


----------



## Guts (Dec 23, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> i dont get it D:
> 
> 
> but he has the fastest attack speed imo
> and his lightning attack has an insanely far range :3


I didnt get it either. ZEUS CAN BE A REAL BASTARD!!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

other than the fact that he can ks at anytime AND harrass any hero early game.. i say zeus sucks D:


----------



## Guts (Dec 23, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> other than the fact that he can ks at anytime AND harrass any hero early game.. i say zeus sucks D:


 Yeah hes pretty crap but i hate when like your running back to health and he hits and kills you. Frustrates the hell outta me. Its so cheap. Dwarven sniper with devine was quite strong the other night. What do you think about him>?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

sniper? i think he can be really good or be really bad
depends on whos using it ya know?

and a divine rapier on sniper? he shouldve gotten skadi and maybe mantra
thats what i wouldve gotten if i had 6k+ :S


and about zeus and healing.. just buy those 80gold tree eating items
*is terrible at remembering names/titles/whatnot*


----------



## Kayo (Dec 23, 2006)

I always like to eat razors, they taste very well


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

.. a pudge user?


----------



## Draffut (Dec 23, 2006)

Jubei said:


> But if you die alot then your a feeding noob. Yeah he is really great at pushing. I dont mind faceless void.



Ignorance is bliss i guess.

Just cause you die alot doesn;t make you a noob.  nut you cvan beliefve your random elitist opinions if you like.



innocuous ♥ said:


> i dont get it D:
> 
> 
> but he has the fastest attack speed imo
> and his lightning attack has an insanely far range :3



I really hope you dont belive Razor is that good.  No stuns, very little life, and only short ranged attacks...  Many hero's can dominate him.

And a few other heros can attack faster.  Troll, anyone?



innocuous ♥ said:


> other than the fact that he can ks at anytime AND harrass any hero early game.. i say zeus sucks D:



He also lacks any stun.  While he is probobly the best hero early game.  His mid and late game suck pretty bad.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

but hes fast in every other way :3


its hard not to do well with him in the beginning

do well, farm, get crazy items, win =P


----------



## Draffut (Dec 23, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> but hes fast in every other way :3
> 
> 
> its hard not to do well with him in the beginning
> ...



And pray you dont get matched up against a hero who can dominate him....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

hehe =P

guess im lucky every single time xD

hmm.. which heroes might they be?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 23, 2006)

What I meant was that Razor is kind of fragile.  His high movement helps make up for it, something heroes like Zeus and CM can't really pull off, but a dedicated gank will take Razor down fairly quickly.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 23, 2006)

i have to disagree.. whether it was dedicated or not, ive gotten away with most of the ganks

the only ganks ive died to were by spirit breaker and lion
you can image how i died :/


----------



## Draffut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> i have to disagree.. whether it was dedicated or not, ive gotten away with most of the ganks
> 
> the only ganks ive died to were by spirit breaker and lion
> you can image how i died :/



Lina, Lion, SB, Centaur, Nerub Assassin, Pudge, Tinker, Rhasta can all beat him pretty bad.  especially any of them with someone to help.  And Furion can be paired up with just about anyoen to drop him.  5 second stun he cant escape, and furion has alot logner range then Razor.

Furion can whomp just about anyone without an attack to escape his trees.  Which there are about only a dozen guys who can do that.

Any high dmg nuker, or tough tanking hero can drop Razor...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

LOL no way.. 

1. i play really well with razor
OR
2. the opponent always suck :/


----------



## Draffut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> LOL no way..
> 
> 1. i play really well with razor
> OR
> 2. the opponent always suck :/



I woudl assume you play an above average Razor.  and your oppoents arn;t as good as you think they are.

Especially if you relaly think Furion is that bad. =)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

weve never played have we draffut?


----------



## Draffut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> weve never played have we draffut?



No, i am on alot, but last time i wispered you, you told me to go to hell 

Or that you were leaving after htta game.  same diff.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

LOL i was like "what? i never said that" xD

ill go on soon


----------



## Draffut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> LOL i was like "what? i never said that" xD
> 
> ill go on soon



Playing Zelda now...

Maybe i can jump on in a bit...


----------



## Jotun (Dec 24, 2006)

Razor is a glass hero especially if the player gets greedy and turns on the AS skill. For example, I have encountered many Razor's with my Jakiro and they all tried boosting their AS, too bad for them they get instaraped in so many ways 

Stealth char's usually require a little bit more skill than others because of their HP. There are alot of Imbalances in Characters, if there wasn't, every character would be used in League play. It doesn't require alot of skill to "own" with Naix, or BASH it up with heroes like Spiritbreaker and Anti Mage.

Although, the story changes depending on which mode you are playing. Normal games tend to have more balance because some characters don't get the End game advantage so early. I usually dislike Normal games though so tough luck for me 

They need to make a map thats on Fire, the forest map gets old


----------



## Kayo (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> .. a pudge user?



correct


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

pudge is so good and underplayed :/


----------



## Draffut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> pudge is so good and underplayed :/



He used to be better a short ways back.  but then they nefted him and Aegis alittle, so he isn;t quite as ZOMGZZ.

But he is still very good.  if you know how to hook


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

you hook near your tower
and start rotting with him when he runs away :3


----------



## Draffut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> you hook near your tower
> and start rotting with him when he runs away :3



.... there is alot more to it then that...

Like Rescues, knowing the good hooking locations.  Knowin how to avoid detection.  (Fatty is a loud SOB)  Knowing how to aim, even when enemy is out of sight.

Pudge is a tough cookie to play to his full potenital, but if you know what you are doing, he is easily one of the best heros out there.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

i just lost a game with him ;_;


freaking veno.


----------



## .Nagato. (Dec 25, 2006)

pude is good, but treant is the best STR for me


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

i just got 19-2 with riki 

about treant.. i dont know how to use him :S


----------



## Draffut (Dec 25, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> i just got 19-2 with riki
> 
> about treant.. i dont know how to use him :S



Cover the world in Tree eyes.

Get a refresher for ult.

Push like mad with your defense buff..

Not much more to him.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

yah.. so boring 

i think the best pusher is KotL :3


----------



## Draffut (Dec 25, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> yah.. so boring
> 
> i think the best pusher is KotL :3



He is, but he is so easily ganked, it's hard to use his pushing ability.

Atleast most other good pushers have some escape abilities.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

you gotta own with him in the beginning

take advantage of the fog at mid :3


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 30, 2006)

geee. kotl with furion. best 2 pushers. they can easily push down 3 towers within 15mins or 10mins.. ><


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 30, 2006)

Going against Furion is tough.. especially if you don't have Boots of Travel. :3


----------



## Kayo (Dec 30, 2006)

I played 2 -arem games today. The first game I got Techies and killed 4 of their heroes at the same time at one point. I had like 8-0 before the game ended, that is because it didn't last long  Then I got Troll Warlord and that game also worked out great. I am so dominant in this game


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 30, 2006)

What did you get for Troll Warlord?


----------



## Kayo (Dec 30, 2006)

Threads, MKB, Basher and when i was just about to get my Stygian finished the game ended  The funny thing was that they had a feeded Blood Shaman and still couldn't do anything (thanks to me throwing blind at him all the time)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 30, 2006)

You didn't get 2 bashers? 


2 bashers = GG :3


----------



## Wesley (Dec 30, 2006)

hoonie ♥ said:


> You didn't get 2 bashers?
> 
> 
> 2 bashers = GG :3



*Hates basher stun spam*  Permabashing needs a serious look at.  Let's you solo every other hero in the game.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 30, 2006)

OH YAH! 


Nightstalker with permabash = AUTOMATIC GAME OVER! 

BTW.. I just finished playing with Warlock for the first time 
Not bad at all.. especially with Refresher Orb


----------



## Wesley (Dec 30, 2006)

hoonie ♥ said:


> OH YAH!
> 
> 
> Nightstalker with permabash = AUTOMATIC GAME OVER!
> ...



You're going to Dota hell for that one.  Repent!  And play some good ole fashion Lich...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 30, 2006)

LICH! 



.. is boring. =P


----------



## Darts (Dec 30, 2006)

Warlock needs a nerf...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 30, 2006)

What's a nerf?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 30, 2006)

hoonie ♥ said:


> What's a nerf?



Weakened.  He's too good a farmer/tower buster.  Infernals are hard to kill.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 30, 2006)

He's good, but he's not THAT good..

Other than his Ultimate, he has that one skill that hurts/heals.. but that's about it, imo.


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

hoonie ♥ said:


> He's good, but he's not THAT good..
> 
> Other than his Ultimate, he has that one skill that hurts/heals.. but that's about it, imo.



that skill is call shadow word. i think.

and medusa can easily kill those infernals. by purging them. purge for summon units = pain. so, for medusa, infernal = free gold. =DD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

No joke.. 100 free gold right there.


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah. lol. and medusa is quite a hard hero to use. FOR ME.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

Why's that?

Just always have your mana shield on, get Skadi, and increase your attack speed. :3


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

you need mana regen. and skadi doesn't stack with it's 1st skill. right? i see people farm for ageis raiper straight away. ><


----------



## Guts (Dec 31, 2006)

Whats some good items for blood seeker?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

That's pretty stupid, imo.

Getting the first skill is good for farming later in the game.. getting it in the beginning is useless. You need to get mana shield (get mana regen if you want) and Chaing of Lightning at level 4. Even then, I wouldn't get the split shots.. i'd probably increase my stats. 

EDIT: @ Jubei: Man.. BS is so.. BS. xD
What I had was S&Y, Boots of Travel, Battle Fury, and Heart of T- something. Only 4 items, the game was pretty much over by then. :3


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

i see.. i don't really like medusa anyway. her hair makes me puke.=x

BS get radiance is good. sny also. get buriza and butterfly.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

Buruza and Butterfly would've been nice.. 

But quite honestly, I didn't need them..
Ultimate, then chase.
Ultimate, then chase.
Ultimate, then chase.
Ultimate, then chase.


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

however, if you are BS opponent is CW / terrorblade. you won't go and rupture him, will you. -.-


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

Of coarse not! 


I'll wait until he uses his Sunder on one of my teammates.. 


THEN I go. xD


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

that's... bastard-ic. lol. =X bs is easy to use. but must know when to rupture.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

Yah.. I use it when he's alone and near my creeps.

Naturally, he runs away because.. well, it's somewhat intimidating. xP


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

lol. i think only tankers can couter bs. like sven, dk.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, I remember getting Blademail with BS. 


Blademail can be so useful.. and funny.


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

eh? you mean when you are using bs, you get blademail!?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, Spiritbreaker was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

i see. -.- spirit breaker seriously owns.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

IVE NEVER SEEN A SB DO SO MANY 600 CRITICAL DAMGE HITS D:


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

you mean, the sb got buriza? so lame. =x i don't see many sb getting buriza.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

He was hella buff.. he was the backbone of their team. Seriously.. I saw him buy back so many times, it's not even funny.


----------



## Phunkish (Dec 31, 2006)

haha. it's against de rule to pump some1 in the team. ><


----------



## Draffut (Dec 31, 2006)

Phunkish said:


> that skill is call shadow word. i think.
> 
> and medusa can easily kill those infernals. by purging them. purge for summon units = pain. so, for medusa, infernal = free gold. =DD



Purge only does 600 damage to the infernals now.  It used to insatnt kill them, but people complained.

So Medusa doesn't even own them that bad now.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 31, 2006)

Perma Stun on Melee heros can be easily countered most of the time with a Disable. However the broken heros like Terrorblade are hard to counter unless they suck 

The Warlock shouldn't be Nerfed, but maybe a little more balanced. I mean who doesn't get refresher with him? And his dot is around 350~

I played 2 games yesterday was horrible, their heros were way better than our heros on one game (With retards on my team) and then the other game, the other team all had stuns and disables, we only had some decent melee plus a Crystal Maiden who thought he could "Pwn" them easily with his ult even though he had died 10 times by way of perma stun alrdy.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

^ Yah, I found the range of the Ultimate disturbing.. 


Phunkish said:


> haha. it's against de rule to pump some1 in the team. ><


'Pump'?


Draffut said:


> Purge only does 600 damage to the infernals now.  It used to insatnt kill them, but people complained.
> 
> So Medusa doesn't even own them that bad now.


Medusa still owns.


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 1, 2007)

By pump he means that the whole team concentrate on buying items to one player in the team.

And yeah medusa still owns, especially with butterfly


----------



## Jotun (Jan 1, 2007)

I am really liking the new Maelstorm upgrade XD

Got it with Moon Priestess and Medusa, was ridiculous. At one point I got a 4 kill with the chain lightning when we were pushing mid and we fucked up their throne XD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 1, 2007)

What's the upgrade?


----------



## Guts (Jan 1, 2007)

The upgrade is the Mjollnir.+35 agil, + 35 damage and 20% chance to deal 200 damage chain lightning.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 1, 2007)

Jubei said:


> The upgrade is the Mjollnir.+35 agil, + 35 damage and 20% chance to deal 200 damage chain lightning.



You can also cast a sort of Lightning shield that if hit, has a chance of letting loose yet another static charge XD

Plus the fact that it just procs the chain lightning alot more than Maelstorm, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Guts (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmm, do you think it would be any good on bone clinkz?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 1, 2007)

Idk, I really don't like using clinkz


----------



## Guts (Jan 1, 2007)

Goku said:


> Idk, I really don't like using clinkz



Lol i think hes really fun to use, im just thinking of the agility thats like +70 damage, hmm. Have you ever used the item desolator?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 1, 2007)

Ya but only on Nevermore, I have wanted to try him on other ranged heros though.


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 1, 2007)

Jubei said:


> Lol i think hes really fun to use, im just thinking of the agility thats like +70 damage, hmm. Have you ever used the item desolator?



Stygian Desolator+clinkz=total ownage.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 1, 2007)

Stygian on Rifle.. I've dont _that_.


I don't like using Bone, he's no fun. :/


----------



## Kayo (Jan 1, 2007)

Techies=most fun hero evah

_Do not run, we are your friends!_


----------



## Guts (Jan 1, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Stygian on Rifle.. I've dont _that_.
> 
> 
> I don't like using Bone, he's no fun. :/


 Because you suck with him>?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 1, 2007)

No, because he's boring.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 1, 2007)

Bone is fun, but I never seem to get him anymore.


----------



## Saurus (Jan 1, 2007)

Juggernaut
--Power Treads
--Yansha
--MonkeyBarKing
--MonkeyBarKing
--Butterfly
--Hyper Ston

== Ultimate PAWNAGE WITH OMNILASH!!!


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 1, 2007)

I usually do a

Lothar
Sacred
Demon Edge
Aegis
Claymore=Divine
=end of the game

With yurnero


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 1, 2007)

I tried Mjollnir.. or whatever its called on Razor.. 
FREAKING SWEET.
I'd like to show you the replay, I got a triple kill on scourage's 3 strongest.. amongst them, a godlike clinkz


----------



## Guts (Jan 2, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> Stygian Desolator+clinkz=total ownage.


Yeah thats what i think too.



hoonie ♥ said:


> I tried Mjollnir.. or whatever its called on Razor..
> FREAKING SWEET.
> I'd like to show you the replay, I got a triple kill on scourage's 3 strongest.. amongst them, a *godlike clinkz*


Wow nice work hoonie, did you end up winning the game? *I guess he shoulda wind walked his ass outta there*


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 2, 2007)

I smell sarcasm. 


NO, I DID NOT.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been on the badend of nearly every hero that's played expertly.  I've only really owned with a handful.


----------



## Guts (Jan 2, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I smell sarcasm.
> 
> 
> NO, I DID NOT.


 Lol i wasnt trying to be sarcastic, just wanted to know...When bones gets god-like he hard to stop so nice.


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 2, 2007)

Just played with the new hero Meepo and I must admit, he is a very hard hero:S


----------



## Guts (Jan 2, 2007)

What are the new heros like?..
Is there any new items?


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 2, 2007)

No no new items, but there is a weather mode
when you type "-weather snow/rain" it starts snowing/raining. Youcan also see what hero a person got on the score list which now have a image of the hero aswell.

Well the heroes are kinda sucky atleast Meepo.
He is quite good at the beggining, but sucks later. His ulti gives him another clone which can xp and creep, but if it dies you die aswell(sux), which is problematic since you can get hp items for the hero but the clones can't get items so it makes them an easy target and easy to defeat and without the clones you suck.

The other is a supporter, can't to anything alone.


----------



## Guts (Jan 2, 2007)

WTS is with that shit  
How will the weather modes effect the game?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 2, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> No no new items, but there is a weather mode
> when you type "-weather snow/rain" it starts snowing/raining. Youcan also see what hero a person got on the score list which now have a image of the hero aswell.
> 
> Well the heroes are kinda sucky atleast Meepo.
> ...



Not true, he attacks fast and has good stats. Get a meka and some mana items and he can solo lanes and some Heros. The geomancer could be really good if your clones had higher hp bonuses. He is very hard to use tho, I see potential.

The support hero is very fucking annoying, his spells have low cooldowns and his ult can be very useful.

The snowman after roshan is funny XD


----------



## Kayo (Jan 2, 2007)

I just tried out Shadow Priest and he SUCKS. Avoid at any costs. Seriously his spells have fast cooldown but they are useless. His first skill is 7 secs 20% slow or some crap like that and it even takes 3 secs to prepare it. His third skill was a healing skill that healed 4 units. But it was also useless because it only healed 180 hp at level 4. His ulti was also crap, you could cast it on a dying hero to reduce the respawn time after death.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 2, 2007)

Kayo said:


> I just tried out Shadow Priest and he SUCKS. Avoid at any costs. Seriously his spells have fast cooldown but they are useless. His first skill is 7 secs 20% slow or some crap like that and it even takes 3 secs to prepare it. His third skill was a healing skill that healed 4 units. But it was also useless because it only healed 180 hp at level 4. His ulti was also crap, you could cast it on a dying hero to reduce the respawn time after death.



The first spells prepare time goes to 1 second at lvl 4 I think, his healing spell isn't useless because it deals damage and heals plus as you noticed VERY LITTLE COOL DOWN and his ult varies at lvl 1 your allied hero does not lose money and so on.

He is a support character, and he excels greatly at that imo.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 2, 2007)

He will get improved, mark my words!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 2, 2007)

Haven't had a chance to play the new heroes.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 3, 2007)

Kayo said:


> He will get improved, mark my words!



I think Geomancer is the only one who needs to be fixed. 1k dmg to one clone and your basically dead regardless of all the goodies on your main character.

Although he could be strong, I think the risk involved with the character are too great. They should just take away all abilities from the clones and lessen the dmg so that they aren't so rigged and make it so after a clone dies it takes a little bit for it to respawn. Idk


----------



## Kayo (Jan 3, 2007)

I haven't tried playing with Geomancer yet, he seem too complicated.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 3, 2007)

Kayo said:


> I haven't tried playing with Geomancer yet, he seem too complicated.



He is, you need excellent control with multiple characters + Lady Luck on your side so that one of your clones doesn't die, unless you just don't get his ultimate which is stupid :/

But ya I would stay away from Geomancer until he gets fixed (If he ever does)

I want to try out the support guy with my friends  I end up being a support bitch when I play with them anyways XD


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 4, 2007)

Well there is something good about Meepo. his first spell can perma catch someone, if you e+tab them using all your clones. Just keep pushing the buttons and they stay caught, cool huh?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 4, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> Well there is something good about Meepo. his first spell can perma catch someone, if you e+tab them using all your clones. Just keep pushing the buttons and they stay caught, cool huh?



Ya, but a lvled up dagon + a nuke or Laguna /w Scepter/Lions Ult/ etc

Kills your clone.

You die

End of story :/

They should at least give him like 1.5-2k~ so his clones aren't easy prey.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't wanna read everything above..

Geomancer? - I think he can be pretty good at times, but easily killed
That other hero - I like his spells.. especially his ultimate.
He's good at assisting.. But if you want some kills, you gotta get the items =P


----------



## Wesley (Jan 4, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Don't wanna read everything above..
> 
> Geomancer? - I think he can be pretty good at times, but easily killed
> That other hero - I like his spells.. especially his ultimate.
> He's good at assisting.. But if you want some kills, you gotta get the items =P



I don't like the Shaman/Priest guy.  He's too powerful.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 5, 2007)

Too powerful huh? - -
I actually found his attack speed to be above average..


----------



## Guts (Jan 5, 2007)

Anti-mage is to cool. Welcome back hoonie.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 5, 2007)

Tried Geomancer, good hero, but if they have a lina or lion, just give up.

I end up just using the clones to farm neutral creeps while i actually play and fight with the main one.  They also have a sick range with that net, so they can hide behind trees and throw those nets, helps alot.


----------



## Guts (Jan 5, 2007)

What was your final score with him?


----------



## Kayo (Jan 5, 2007)

Hahaha I saw Meepo soloing Roshan :>
That little bastard!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 5, 2007)

The harass powers of the troll caster are too strong.  Kick off his super poison/slow spell, and then uses his high movement to back off.  I wouldn't want to lane against him, no matter what hero I was using.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 5, 2007)

Jubei said:


> What was your final score with him?



like 7-2

2 deaths were both early, while i was learning.

the other time i fought with him, i was against Lina and bloodseeker.  Pretty much two of the 3 perfect counters to him.  went like 3-5 that time.



Wesley said:


> The harass powers of the troll caster are too strong.  Kick off his super poison/slow spell, and then uses his high movement to back off.  I wouldn't want to lane against him, no matter what hero I was using.



Havn;t used him yet, can anyone give me a quick synopsys of his spells?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Yah, those nets can be really helpful..
What's the skill that slows the enemy?


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 6, 2007)

dazzel is sooo imbalanced! his heal is godly!!!

geomancer is a fun hero when it comes to escaping!!!


----------



## Jotun (Jan 6, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Too powerful huh? - -
> I actually found his attack speed to be above average..



It is, anyone saying the Priest sucks has mental issues. The Cooldown on his abilities are fast too  

He can solo agains't almost anyone who doesn't have major gayness moves 

Edit:


> Havn;t used him yet, can anyone give me a quick synopsys of his spells?



Like someone said, you do not want to lane agaisn't this hero unless you are ranged and even then don't expect to chase him w/o a high chance of death yourself, unless you got nukes and mana.

1st spell, Poison that gradually turns into a 1 sec stun
2nd spell, Armor Increase DoT that is negative or positive depending on ally/enemy
3rd spell, Healing spell that also damages any units around healed units for the same amount, can go up to 4 targets at about 180 hp 
Ultimate takes away they cost of dieing for your allies when used, gets tweaked a lil as you lvl

Along with the above average attack speed which you will notice, his Cool downs are very short (Too short imo) and has an average mana pool. With a Meka you could be pulling off Chens ult left and right >_>


----------



## _Chiyo_ (Jan 6, 2007)

Utatane_Koharu@ lordaeron.

Top 50, and I play dota.

add me yo.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

HAHA, 5-0 with Dazzle and the game ends. I love this guy


----------



## Guts (Jan 6, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> HAHA, 5-0 with Dazzle and the game ends. I love this guy


  Well done..


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

I just went against Dazzle.. 
NOT FUN.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 6, 2007)

cool, i just did a triple kill for 2 games a while ago
i used jackiro 1st game nevermore 2nd
i cant believe i killed a bradwarden using nevermore


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Who's bradwarden?
I think they should add a quadriple kill.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok, I went and tested Dazzle.  She is overall good, but not imbalanced.... outside of her ult.

That ultimate is probobly the most broken ability I have seen in forever.  Aegis that deals damage, 75 second rechange, and you can use on your entire team?  That is broken and a half, and then some.



hoonie ♥ said:


> Who's bradwarden?
> I think they should add a quadriple kill.



Bradwarden = Centaur Cheiftan


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Yah that ULT surprised me.. late game, I think I respawned in like 5 seconds x_x


----------



## Wesley (Jan 6, 2007)

Too powerful as a laner and defender.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

*DISAGREES* 

What makes him too powerful? o.O

BTW, wesley, we haven't played together in awhile huh?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 6, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> *DISAGREES*
> 
> What makes him too powerful? o.O
> 
> BTW, wesley, we haven't played together in awhile huh?



He's a ranged hero for one thing.  And all of his spells are instant.  No channeling involved and his spells always hit if he gets them off.  Unlike say, Lina who can miss with Explosion Array.  Or Jirako with his ice breath.

He also has a 305 movement rating, meaning he can shoot and skoot.  Fire of his poison attack, get in a couple of free hits, and walk away or pursue depending upon the shape of the enemy.

His healing move is an excellent laning skill, since it has a low cooldown and wipes out any enemy melee heroes that try to counter.  It also denies enemy heroes exp and gold by making his creeps harder to kill.  It's way more economical and effective then Omni Knights spell.

And the ultimate, regardless of it's frequency of use, makes it very difficult to make any progress against an enemy's towers.

And yeah, we haven't played eachother for awhile.  Just post if you want to play.  I'll try Dazzle out myself to see it first hand, but my experience is that it's just a crazy hard bastard to counter.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

His healing/damaging skill can be easily avoided.
Later in the game, it's not as good.

About his MS.. he's not the only one ;D


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 6, 2007)

Igotta say 90% of the people who play this game are complete assholes. I died once and they spam me with shit. This game needs an anti-asshole commnad.


I find Bloodseeker to be noob killer since they have no clue what rupture does.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

They take this game a little too seriously, that's all. ^^;


----------



## Sirius (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're a competent player and play non em games, come to channel "Clan Nok" or "Clan TrOg", we inhouse often and can always use extra players. PM BarbecuedElf on Lordaeron USWest.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

Clans.. it's over doing it, imo. :/


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 8, 2007)

anyway, i find meepo very weak
dazzel in the early game is weak but he'll grow stronger( if its a teamplay)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 8, 2007)

No, Geo can get pretty damn strong.. ><


----------



## Kayo (Jan 8, 2007)

No his clones dies very easily, he is crap in the late game when everyone has high damage.


----------



## Guts (Jan 8, 2007)

Isnt it just like having two of you running around?^


----------



## Draffut (Jan 8, 2007)

Kayo said:


> No his clones dies very easily, he is crap in the late game when everyone has high damage.



... Meka and Vladmir's easily make up for that.

Also, if one starts getting beat, walk him away.  the incredible cooldown of the net, and the massive slow, are plenty to let one survive.

Farmign with clones, while pushing and ganking with your main one is also a good ability.  It blows Necro'lic's ability out of hte water.  just be ready to toss a couple nets with your clones at all times, if they get caught.  being able to port them to each other also helps greatly with this.  Or if you are ganked, send to main one elsewhere.

Heck for a while, when I was worried they were hunting me, I left 1 clone in town, 2 farm, and main play as normal.  If anythign went sour, they were back home in 2 seconds.  knocks the crap out of boots of travel.

Geo does get trounced badly by some of the high damage nukers, but otherwise, is mostly a very solid hero.  Just be smart with your clones.  dont let them suicide.

He is a powerful hero, with a powerful weakness.  I like it.

Unlike the other new hero, who is pretty much broke and a half.  her heal pushes FAR to easily, better then anyone except Keeper.  She has an incredible attack speed.  And her ult is pretty much the most broken thing to hit dota in quite a few months.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 8, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Clans.. it's over doing it, imo. :/



Exactly, cuz after Clans its TDA elitism with non EM games which quite frankly I think is stupid.

Anyways, the point with Dazzle is, it will be too late to counter late game because the person controlling Dazzle would have already farmed/pushed too much.

A smart person can do pretty well with Geo, I myself cannot control more than 1 unit efficiently since I stopped ladder games, but you catch one of the clones off guard with a powered up Laguna and....

*An Allied Hero has fallen.*

I can't believe they nerfed Warlock, hes getting lamer by the second ;-; I think he has the same speed as Lion now (Pretty damn slow especially when you don't have a disable)


----------



## Draffut (Jan 8, 2007)

Jotun said:


> A smart person can do pretty well with Geo, I myself cannot control more than 1 unit efficiently since I stopped ladder games, but you catch one of the clones off guard with a powered up Laguna and....
> 
> *An Allied Hero has fallen.*



Reason i dont get beyond lvl 1 net or poof until late game, stats are vital to keeping those clones alive threw a Laguna Blade or Lion's ult (forget name).

Though it is impossible to stop all the time, make sure you kep track of any Lion or Lina's if they are on hte opposing team.  They are pretty much your worst nightmare.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 8, 2007)

*You can own with ANY hero.*


----------



## Jotun (Jan 8, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> *You can own with ANY hero.*



Lol  that isn't true most of the time, but it would start to get boring if every1 you fought against was a noob


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 8, 2007)

I've seen every single hero own before. :3


----------



## Jotun (Jan 8, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I've seen every single hero own before. :3



Hero's have counter heros, so logically if you had a clone and you both were trying your best, the person with the counter to the other hero would win.

Most hero's can own under the right circumstances,

Any hero can own, however, if you're fighting n00bs :amazed 

That's why ppl bitch about Sentinal having better heros than the Scourge in League matches xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 8, 2007)

It's not AP?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

Nope, last time I checked winner gets to choose.

They play -Lm where each side takes a turn to choose a hero blah blah. So Scourge is stuck with Scourge and Sent with Sent.

You can see where the bitching comes from


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Winner of what? ><


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

Winner of the match, heres a link



Normal mode is way to boring and thats why I never really got into that xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Normal mode? Isn't that just.. less xp/gold?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Normal mode? Isn't that just.. less xp/gold?



You've never played Normal mode? xD

You can only pick the Hero's in the Taverns on your side and yes the speed of the game is drastically lowered via less exp less money.
So deaths and denying really is noticable


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Denying pisses the enemy off.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Denying pisses the enemy off.



Only pisses me off, when i am in an AR, and i get a hero i cant do shit about denies with.  so I just have to sit back and get fucked.

Like the last tourny vids I watched.  Saw a solo lich deny entire creep waves against 2 people.  it was sick.

In AP, or randoms that I should be able to counter deny, it doesn't bother me


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

It's funny because when you deny.. the enemy tries to deny. And when the enemy sucks.. 8)


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> It's funny because when you deny.. the enemy tries to deny. And when the enemy sucks.. 8)



Well, when you are melee, stuck against the broke ass new hero, you cant coutner deny or do much of shit from her brokeness early.  She can super deny with her insane atatck speed.  and her heal stops any denies from you, and hurts you for trying.  that is about as fucked up as it gets.

Kinda blows.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> It's funny because when you deny.. the enemy tries to deny. And when the enemy sucks.. 8)



Denying isn't really effective in EM games unless the other person is Impatient and tries to kill you thus killing himself

OR

If you can deny every single creep.

When I get denied I know I am still getting exp, so I usually try to keep the enemy in check with nukes or I just chill because unless he is denying more than 40% of the creeps it isn't worth getting bent over, he will just get less money and you will catch up in lvl sooner or later via ganks/random exp

EDIT:

Ya if you are soloing or are with another melee and you are a melee yourself against Dazzle, just switch lanes. Its like playing football with broken legs and arms XD


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

Jotun said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Ya if you are soloing or are with another melee and you are a melee yourself against Dazzle, just switch lanes. Its like playing football with broken legs and arms XD



Having to switch lanes is rediculous.  losing that amount of xp and gold becuase they dont know how to balance a new hero is just wrong.

Which is why I refuse to play ap for now.... but then i get fucked in randoms.... oh wells.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Having to switch lanes is rediculous.  losing that amount of xp and gold becuase they dont know how to balance a new hero is just wrong.



Well hopefully you plan it right and bring a ranged with you or pray that you aren't soloing against Dazzle let alone another hero.

Worse comes to worse just switch when you die :/

I haven't seen alot of ppl who like to use Dazzle for some reason, ppl always saying he sucks and I just go  and turn away

Sometimes I wonder if they made Geo and Dazzle to always be together.

4 Geos....4 target heal. Come on:amazed 


I just noticed Doom can use Scepter.......XD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Denying.. I only do it when the enemy is solo-ing and have someone else with me on my lane. :3


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Well hopefully you plan it right and bring a ranged with you or pray that you aren't soloing against Dazzle let alone another hero.
> 
> Worse comes to worse just switch when you die :/
> 
> ...



I always wondered why sceptar friendly heros like Silencer and Obsidian couldn't use it.  But agi and str heros like Luci and Venom could.  Oh well.

People dont like Dazzle, becuase they think # of kills is what is important, and determines how good you are.

She is not a hero killer.  He is a pushing, farming machine, with good team support.  Most people hate that.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I always wondered why sceptar friendly heros like Silencer and Obsidian couldn't use it.  But agi and str heros like Luci and Venom could.  Oh well.
> 
> People dont like Dazzle, becuase they think # of kills is what is important, and determines how good you are.
> 
> She is not a hero killer.  He is a pushing, farming machine, with good team support.  Most people hate that.



Lol, ya I guess. I have always been good with support heros for some reason 

How much does Doom do now?


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 9, 2007)

lich is the best denier, when you see a low hp creep just use dark ritual on it


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Yah.. Lich or that one guy that can make your creeps into 3 other things..

He looks like a water element :3
His ultimate is drawing enemies near and inflicting damage upon them


----------



## Kayo (Jan 9, 2007)

Enigma that is


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

Actually, Shadowfiend, silencer, and chen are also excellent deniers.  high damage with decent attack speed.  and Shadowfiend gets hid kill bonus from his own creeps.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

^ Yah.. I noticed that. xD

SF is a good hero.. as long as you do well in the beginning :3


----------



## Guts (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah strong as hell late game.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

With high AS.. he owns.

Also.. I think Soul Terror is rigged.


----------



## Guts (Jan 9, 2007)

Butterfly and Crit.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> With high AS.. he owns.
> 
> Also.. I think Soul Terror is rigged.



What is a Soul Terror?  Terrorblade?

He is pretty rough, his ult with a 1 minute cooldown and no mana cost is just sick.

He only becomes a beast if he is left to farm alone for to long.  And his his base move speed is sick.

Truthfully, he is strong, but I find Phantom Lancer better in just about every way.  more clones, a slow, a sick escape spell, and IIRC higher base damage.

Phantom Lancer has higher base stats, making him far more difficult to screw over earlier.  By the time it gets late game, and Terror has higher base stats, gear is playign a far more important role.

I was just looking at stats... and Terrorblade has the highest agility growth besides Niax....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

With who? ST?

@Draffut: I saw Terrorblade* (sorry about that xD) with skadi..
1. make yourself ranged
2. make images
3. go hunt people down


----------



## Guts (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> With who? ST?
> 
> @Draffut: I saw Terrorblade* (sorry about that xD) with skadi..
> 1. make yourself ranged
> ...


 That would be like another davon, dragon knight..He is crazy late game.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh yah.. no kidding.
His level 3 ult.. ><


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> With who? ST?
> 
> @Draffut: I saw Terrorblade* (sorry about that xD) with skadi..
> 1. make yourself ranged
> ...



If you get a skadi while morphed, then go normal, what happens.  Does it become an orb effect, of does it stay a ranged buff, or does it dissapear until you morph again?

I am used to just getting Manta as my orb effect.  more clones, and his already very fast movement speed makes it work well.  burn thier mana, and no worries about AoE dropping your images.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

This "orb effect" buisness is gay. D:

I got sange and skadi once. ;_;


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> This "orb effect" buisness is gay. D:
> 
> I got sange and skadi once. ;_;



Thign is, there are 2 skadi's.  Ranged skadi is a buff, Melee one is an Orb effect.  I dont know how that would effect him when he morphs between the two.

And thank god for Orb effects, otherwise we would have Niax, Drow, and Viper with Skadi, and Y&S.

That would be prettysick... with thier passive slows, you would hit like a... 10% movement speed.... forever


----------



## Guts (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Oh yah.. no kidding.
> His level 3 ult.. ><


Yeah from level 16-25, Godlike.  I hate him.


----------



## Guts (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Oh yah.. no kidding.
> His level 3 ult.. ><


Yeah from level 16-25, Godlike.  I hate him.
Lol why does everyone gank NS?
I played as him...Ganked hardcore. By like there whole team.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Because NS fucking owns if you let him farm. :3


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

Jubei said:


> Yeah from level 16-25, Godlike.  I hate him.
> Lol why does everyone gank NS?
> I played as him...Ganked hardcore. By like there whole team.



Becuase from first night till late game, you are instant death to any intel and most agility based heros.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 9, 2007)

Just played and won as nevermore. My scores are never impressive, but I've gotten better and my builds more refined.

Nevermore: Hyperstone + Vitality Booster + Boots of Speed -> Boots of Travel + Point Booster + Diffusal -> Manta + Ultimate Orb + Ultimate Orb -> Skadi

Getting that far is hard enough. If the game stretches on, I go for Monkey King Bar and Buriza, in that order.

BoT: Gives me movespeed to chase, and ability to travel around the map to push. I think this is an essential item to most any hero.

Hyper: I get it first so I can get to 60 damage quicker and increase my damage output.

Manta: I have low life, and this helps that, and gives me clones, so it further helps by absorbing damage. Not to mention the burn.

Skadi: Helps chase, and gives slow. Lots of life to be had, as well.

Monkey: Significant damage increase, gives a necessary stun and attack speed increase.

Buriza: This is simply for heavy, heavy damage late game.

BoT + Hyper: Rounds out my hero by increasing move/attack speed.
Manta + Skadi: Increases life, gives my attack constant side-effects (which coupled to my built in Stygnian Desolator, makes for a triple threat when I attack).
MKB + Buriza: Gives that random element. Will I stun? Crit? Both? Also, significant damage increase.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Manta on Nevermore?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Just played and won as nevermore. My scores are never impressive, but I've gotten better and my builds more refined.
> 
> Nevermore: Hyperstone + Vitality Booster + Boots of Speed -> Boots of Travel + Point Booster + Diffusal -> Manta + Ultimate Orb + Ultimate Orb -> Skadi
> 
> Getting that far is hard enough. If the game stretches on, I go for Monkey King Bar and Buriza, in that order.



2650, 2700, 5500, 7050 = 17900 gold.

That is a fairly long game, and you got a good amount of cash.



> Manta + Skadi: Increases life, gives my attack constant side-effects (which coupled to my built in Stygnian Desolator, makes for a triple threat when I attack).



Manta and Deso orbs dont mix.  Better getting a Butterfly instead of Deso.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

BTW, what's corruption?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> BTW, what's corruption?



Corruption?  doesn't rign a bell, is it a skill, item, hero, any idea?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

You mean Corruption orb from Desolator?

Some Orb effects can be stacked which is stupid but it all depends on the type of attack you have and which Orbs you are trying to stack. SnY and Skadi for instance. I have gotten than and since the orb on SnY is only Maim (Which isn't on all the time, only when it occurs) Skadi's slow effect will continue to work until Maim hits, at that moment you wont have slow attack, but after main it will revert. It is pretty gay and I have only seen annoying people do it.

MKB on Terrorblade + Skadi is always the killer because when you are ranged you seem to move so much faster, it is almost impossible to run away from him.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Stygian = 60+ and corruption :S


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Stygian = 60+ and corruption :S



Corruption orb effect is the thing that reduces the armor of the hero your attacking  Its basically a buff for Nevermores skill


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahh.. armor reduction.. by how much?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 10, 2007)

Jotun said:


> MKB on Terrorblade + Skadi is always the killer because when you are ranged you seem to move so much faster, it is almost impossible to run away from him.



Terrorblade has a very high base movement.  like second highest, after Chaos Knight.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Ahh.. armor reduction.. by how much?



6 to the hero you are attacking 

hm...


----------



## Guts (Jan 10, 2007)

I use deso on bones and no fire arrows.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2007)

Link removed

Nothing related to dota, but if dota had these skill animations id go crazy (alot of them are overdone xD) theres like 6 vids


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

That Omnislash was the shiet! 
Though some of them are really long.. haha I can imagine it..

"Hey guys! Everyone stand still while I do my 60-second long Ultimate. 8)"


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> That Omnislash was the shiet!
> Though some of them are really long.. haha I can imagine it..
> 
> "Hey guys! Everyone stand still while I do my 60-second long Ultimate. 8)"



Ya, they are way overdone, and could get in the way. I still think some animations could be redone like Dagon so it doesn't get confused with Lion's ult or Laguna blade.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

Is Laguna blade Lina's ultimate?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Is Laguna blade Lina's ultimate?



Ya it is 

I forget who else has a 1 hit ult that makes you run back to the fountain crying


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

EDIT: nvm, you said 1-hit


----------



## Guts (Jan 10, 2007)

That new hero Meepo is shit and weak.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

^ LOL. You just don't know how to use him.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 10, 2007)

Jubei said:


> That new hero Meepo is shit and weak.



I hope "Shit and Weak" is slang for "Sex and Win".


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

OH YEAH.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Ya it is
> 
> I forget who else has a 1 hit ult that makes you run back to the fountain crying



Lion, that guy with a million disables.


----------



## Lok (Jan 10, 2007)

Jubei said:


> That new hero Meepo is shit and weak.



I second that. The clones have really low health even at level 25, any nuker can wtfpwn Geomancer. Meepo's only good when he's with a bunch of teammates (net, 80% slow, rape, you know what I mean).

Shadow Priest's one annoying shit IMO, but a great support hero if he's on your side.


----------



## Guts (Jan 10, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> ^ LOL. You just don't know how to use him.


I never used him lol, i just kept killing him..because he is weak...


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Lion, that guy with a million disables.



I alrdy listed him


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

Geo has this thing that slows.. and with 4 of them, it's damn intimidating


----------



## Draffut (Jan 10, 2007)

Jubei said:


> I never used him lol, i just kept killing him..because he is weak...



Then the people you are playing against dont know how to use him.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Geo has this thing that slows.. and with 4 of them, it's damn intimidating



Ya, if you aren't confident in getting real close and taking out one of the clones real fast then you shouldn't try engaging him because if you try to run its permanet.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

Unless the clones don't have high MS. =D


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Unless the clones don't have high MS. =D



*cough* 8 Second net *cough*


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh right.. 


Other than the slow and net, what other skill does Geo have?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Oh right..
> 
> 
> Other than the slow and net, what other skill does Geo have?



He can teleport to any of his clones and all 4 can do it, also you do dmg in small area from teleportation spots. His ult is the clones lol


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

Tele.. sounds useful. 


GEO OR FURION?!


----------



## Draffut (Jan 10, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Tele.. sounds useful.
> 
> 
> GEO OR FURION?!



Geo's teleport is onyl 2 seconds.  And I dotn think it is channeling (any confromation on this?)

He can leave 1 clone in town, and send any other back to town in 2 seconds if things get ugly.

Also, the teleport does 160 damage at the leaving and arrival point.  So if you have all 4 clones together, teleport all of htem to a different one, the enemy would be hit for 160 damage 8 times.  1,280 damage.  I havn;t found a good use for that trick yet, but I am sure someone would find a neat way to abuse it.

About the only thing I would change about Geo, is lower his attack slow to 15%, and make his clones get any stat bonuses he recieves (not full items)  

Would make him atleast be able to make decent use of things like Heart and the 3 Talisman items.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 11, 2007)

Ya, the clones HP are at around 1062 HP. You can talk about Vlads and Meka all you want that still doesn't stop nukes that can do almost twice as much o.o

The teleport thing is not channeling I don't think and the cool down isn't that long. The only way to abuse it would be if your enemy was stunned for like 5+ secs disabled (Via Furion tree or Tree Bind) and even then it only does about 1k, but I guess thats alot >.>

Edit: Think if Earthshaker was surrounded by Geo and his clones, stun-stomp-ult-stun-stomp. His ult does more with more ppl around it


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 11, 2007)

I saw a Geo with 1.7k


----------



## Draffut (Jan 11, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I saw a Geo with 1.7k



the MAIN geo had that much, but the clones cant get more then 1,200 IIRC.

They cant use any items on the main one except boots, so if main has a heart, he has 800+ life more hten his clones.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 11, 2007)

I hate being on Scourge when all of Sent are friends and I got noobs and assholes on my team. I end up feeling like the Arab dude in Indiana Jones who shows off with a sword and Indy just shoots him with a gun 

I mean I had a Slayer on my team who was getting SnY.... 

I saw a treant building Dagon, wtf 

And then the other team has perfect teamwork + the gayest comb of Heroes.

I fought a Vengeful Spirit, Ogre Magi, Sand King, Furion and a Waveform guy who went all STR and was stunning left and right.

I'm to lazy to host too ._.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 11, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I fought a Vengeful Spirit, Ogre Magi, Sand King, Furion and a Waveform guy who went all STR and was stunning left and right.
> 
> I'm to lazy to host too ._.



Be happy they didnt; get techies with that venge.  cheesiest comboever.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 11, 2007)

geo's weakness are lina, lion and lich (the triple L of doom!!!)
lina's LSA+ dragon slave and laguna is killer
lion's impale 2 attacks and vodoo and 1 attack and finger can kill geo
and lich, he only needs to chain frost the meepo(clone) they're all goners


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh shi- Lich's ultimate on all 4 clones!


----------



## Silver_knight (Jan 11, 2007)

wow
WoW
WOW 0.0
ISNT THIS THREAD LIKE 3 or 4 month old!!!!
OMFG ITS STILL HERE
plus isnt this forum made by that tachi girl -.-
oh w/e
and by the way... i cant remeber anything now...
prob suck in DoTa now.. havnt play for sooo long....
BattleField 2142 is SOO sweet


----------



## Jotun (Jan 11, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Be happy they didnt; get techies with that venge.  cheesiest comboever.



Bane + Techies is worse, Drain-Sleep Suicide in the lower lvls and then banes ult +Suicide. The only thing to counter the sleep is if you hit you ally but nobody ever does it -.-


----------



## Draffut (Jan 11, 2007)

maybe early game, but bane cant swap you onto a dozen mines from 1200 away.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 11, 2007)

Draffut said:


> maybe early game, but bane cant swap you onto a dozen mines from 1200 away.



I never thought of the ult being used that way  

I have to try that now xD

I think my favorite is a Hook across a line of mines with Pudge tho.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 11, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I never thought of the ult being used that way
> 
> I have to try that now xD
> 
> I think my favorite is a Hook across a line of mines with Pudge tho.



ya, me and my IRL friend who plays DOTA did it once.... it was so sick we never did it again.  throw a stun mine on there for good measure, and Venge cna finish off anythin that survives.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 11, 2007)

When someone gets tossed by tiny are they invulnerable? Or can you nuke/cast spells on them? Just curious


----------



## Silver_knight (Jan 11, 2007)

hmmm SOO UNFAIR
some one give me negative reps just because i chated a little (qoute. this is a forum not a chat room).....
and i think u guys are chatting -.-


----------



## Draffut (Jan 11, 2007)

Silver_knight said:


> hmmm SOO UNFAIR
> some one give me negative reps just because i chated a little (qoute. this is a forum not a chat room).....
> and i think u guys are chatting -.-



People are jerks.  shrug it off.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 11, 2007)

Techie is obviously my favorite hero.. just ask Her0ic.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 12, 2007)

> 2650, 2700, 5500, 7050 = 17900 gold.
> 
> That is a fairly long game, and you got a good amount of cash.



Indeed, which is why getting the components is good enough in the order I stated. I often get to Diffusal, and Manta in the last 10 minutes of gameplay. Sometimes I make it to Point Booster, but anything after that is rare.

Farming is real easy with Nevermore.



> Manta and Deso orbs dont mix.  Better getting a Butterfly instead of Deso.



I don't get Deso. My built in Stygnian is Presense of the Dark Lord + 60 dmg creep buff. That's why it stacks, because it's an aura.

So I get Skadi (slow) Manta (mana burn) and Styg _effect_ (armor reduction).


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 12, 2007)

Brood Mother Rox!! Boots of Travel + Sange&Yasha + Brood Mother = Annihilation!


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 12, 2007)

broodmother cant beat viper, unless the one using viper is a noob


----------



## Kayo (Jan 12, 2007)

It's all about skills, a late game Fletcher can solo a pumped up Naix. There is no "he can't beat"


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 12, 2007)

*can't imagine a tinker beating a late game naix*


----------



## Kayo (Jan 12, 2007)

It's not like the players controlling Naix gets a skill boost at late game 
Yeah it will be easier to kill other heroes with Naix at late game but still nobody is invincible.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jan 12, 2007)

Draffut said:


> People are jerks.  shrug it off.



are u mocking me -.- or my luck or ANYTHING about me -.-


----------



## Silver_knight (Jan 12, 2007)

lol i tried to get on DoTa yesterday.... 
but i cant log on battlenet anymore 
dont no y... it says CD Key is already take -.-
i mean COME ON..... and i think i forget my password.... oh well....

P.S. WoW SUCKS


----------



## Draffut (Jan 12, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> broodmother cant beat viper, unless the one using viper is a noob



Viper cant overpower Broods Life Leech.  anything past early game, brood would most likely drop Viper.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 12, 2007)

viper has high advantage against broodmother

*long range
*slow poison
*when BM hides in her web viper just uses viper strike and knock broodmother dead


----------



## Draffut (Jan 12, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> viper has high advantage against broodmother
> 
> *long range
> *slow poison
> *when BM hides in her web viper just uses viper strike and knock broodmother dead



.... wait... what type of shitty broodmother are you playign agaisnt who runs at a viper without being cloaked.  then lets viper use his ult when you try and run.

You play against some shitty people.

Brood ults.  walks up to viper invis, gets first hit.

At which point, vipers only chance is  pretty much, ult, attack once, and run.  Or die trying to overpower Broodmother's 60%+ Life Leech.  Also, your "slow poison" thign is silly, becuase Brood has it also.

It's actually a fairly even fight.

To bad broods poison doesn't cause miss chance anymore.  she used to be so much better, and would have wiped the floor silly with Viper.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

Viper has low hp.. even with his ult, BM has this imo >/


----------



## Jotun (Jan 13, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Viper has low hp.. even with his ult, BM has this imo >/



Broodmother owns almost any melee close up with her Ult, I mean its just stupid. And if you have Bkb with her you negate the stupid disables. That's why I always hate playing agaisn't one because I almost always lose. Her web is retarded too.

Who do you think would win, with the same items, Broodmother or Naix?


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 13, 2007)

> .... wait... what type of shitty broodmother are you playign agaisnt who runs at a viper without being cloaked. then lets viper use his ult when you try and run.
> 
> You play against some shitty people.
> 
> ...



im not fighting idiots! in fact, I was the one using viper, my opponents were my classmates and mostly all of them are that damn good, when smart players fight BM, they dont go near the web, and if viper knows BM has used her ulti, all viper has to do is to evade andwait for the ulti to be finished then strike with poison and when BM is near her web, viper uses viper strike, and smart players buy Gem of true sight, or wards  when theyre up against BM.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 13, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> im not fighting idiots! in fact, I was the one using viper, my opponents were my classmates and mostly all of them are that damn good, when smart players fight BM, they dont go near the web, and if viper knows BM has used her ulti, all viper has to do is to evade andwait for the ulti to be finished then strike with poison and when BM is near her web, viper uses viper strike, and smart players buy Gem of true sight, or wards  when theyre up against BM.



Anda smart spider doesn;t just leave her websout in palin view in the paths.  She can travela god fewsecondsfrom herweb before becoming visable again.

Gem is a reliable answer to the invis, but then if you arn't fightign retards, you will get ganked and lose it.

Wards arn't reliable agaisnt brood, becuase she can plant webs to find them (she can see invis inside of her webs.)

Also, you say "all she needs to do is evade until ult is over and then strike with poison."  So you think that a broodmother is goign to jsut charge blindly at you, ult running, with no invis or ability to catch up to you, and chase you around liek a retard until her ult runs out?

You do play against shitty players.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Broodmother owns almost any melee close up with her Ult, I mean its just stupid. And if you have Bkb with her you negate the stupid disables. That's why I always hate playing agaisn't one because I almost always lose. Her web is retarded too.
> 
> Who do you think would win, with the same items, Broodmother or Naix?


How long does BM's ultimate last again? Because I think it'll turn out to be a very long fight D:


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Broodmother owns almost any melee close up with her Ult, I mean its just stupid. And if you have Bkb with her you negate the stupid disables. That's why I always hate playing agaisn't one because I almost always lose. Her web is retarded too.
> 
> Who do you think would win, with the same items, Broodmother or Naix?



Naix would win, he's way faster than brood, just get 2 bashers and perma bash her. 

IMO there is only few melee who could stand a chance against full lvled naix and ithose would be PA and all those heroes with clones, such as PL,Naga, TB or Nessaj.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

Who do you think is the best melee?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 13, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> How long does BM's ultimate last again? Because I think it'll turn out to be a very long fight D:



it lasts 20 seconds.  with a 1 minute cooldown IIRC.

Niax would probobly win.  Brood would get a good headstart, but be ove3rcome once her ult runs out.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

Yah, that's what I was thinking..

BTW, what does IIRC mean?


----------



## Phunkish (Jan 13, 2007)

best melee hero? i think should be faceless void / naix / sven. depends on opponent and item build.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 13, 2007)

If I recall correctly.

Also, I like Centaur, Pudge, Sven, Chaos Knight, Abaddon, Dragon Knight as awesome melee strength heros.


----------



## Phunkish (Jan 13, 2007)

pudge is hard to use. others are quite easy. but my favourate melee heros are FV and bouty hunter. =DD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm gonna go with PA and PL. :3

@Phunkish: Not really xD


----------



## Phunkish (Jan 13, 2007)

it's hard to hook properly. so i often dismember rot then i hook. =x


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

Rot, hook near the tower, DISEMBER!


----------



## Jotun (Jan 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Rot, hook near the tower, DISEMBER!



It's not easy to hook someone when they are constantly looking for that hook :/

I'm not as good as I should be with him, but I am getting better. The coolest thing I have done with a hook, is hook at the fountain xD


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Who do you think is the best melee?



PA imo, her critical dmg combined with her speed and evasion is just so imbalanced. She can kill most nukers which go full int build without hp with 1 hit^^



Jotun said:


> It's not easy to hook someone when they are constantly looking for that hook :/
> 
> I'm not as good as I should be with him, but I am getting better. The coolest thing I have done with a hook, is hook at the fountain xD



Haha, I've also done it once. They were destroying our town and I was near the funtain and tried hooking them down to the funtain, throught the little stone wall or whatever you call it, and it worked! Tbh I didn't even think it would


----------



## Guts (Jan 14, 2007)

My favourite melee character would be night stalker.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 14, 2007)

OMG, this one Night Stalker had 17 kills on the first night.. I died like 4 times ><

@Sesgoo: Not to mention she's hard to see =P
@Jotun: It's been done so many times to me ><


----------



## Guts (Jan 14, 2007)

I versed a godlike Pudge yesterday, there team would gank hard. 
Hook into there whole team  Spewing!
I was Morphling and i fed. Like 2-6...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 14, 2007)

This guy had a pretty crazy build with morphling..

He got a lot of strength items, and put all his strength stats to agility.
Then he used that one skill that does your agility multiplied by something.
Freaking crazy.. ><


----------



## Guts (Jan 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> This guy had a pretty crazy build with morphling..
> 
> He got a lot of strength items, and put all his strength stats to agility.
> Then he used that one skill that does your agility multiplied by something.
> ...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 14, 2007)

EoS?

Anyway, I'm gonna go play with Morphling right now.. I wanna try that build ^^


----------



## Guts (Jan 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> EoS?
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna go play with Morphling right now.. I wanna try that build ^^


Eye of Skadi is Really strong on morphling. Goodluck!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 14, 2007)

I fucking owned.


----------



## Guts (Jan 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I fucking owned.


LOL, what items did you get? Strength build?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 14, 2007)

HoT, Butterfly, S&Y, BoT, Sentry Wards (BM)

In the end, I lost. 3-4 of my teammates left >/


----------



## Fighting Spirit inactive (Jan 14, 2007)

Is this a computer game?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes it is.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 14, 2007)

Phunkish said:


> best melee hero? i think should be faceless void / naix / sven. depends on opponent and item build.



Abaddon, by a long shot.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, I forgot about that guy..

Still, PA > Avernus.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Oh, I forgot about that guy..
> 
> Still, PA > Avernus.



A str hero with a spell that does as much health difference as Keeper, but alot easier to hit and only 2/3 of the mana.

broken.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 14, 2007)

Yet, they're not fixing it. 



I think it's because PA isn't a good character early in the game..
So whenever the enemy is a PA, I always go for her.. and ask teammates to gank.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Yet, they're not fixing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His nuke is alittle underpowered.  I guess that they figure it makes up for his broken shield.

It doesn't.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 14, 2007)

His nuke? The damaging/healing spell?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> His nuke? The damaging/healing spell?



yes

and his slow is pretty powerful to.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 14, 2007)

Yah.. I don't use his nuke often.. not even to heal. :/

I just max out shield and slow, and then start getting additional stats :3


----------



## Jotun (Jan 15, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> PA imo, her critical dmg combined with her speed and evasion is just so imbalanced. She can kill most nukers which go full int build without hp with 1 hit^^
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I've also done it once. They were destroying our town and I was near the funtain and tried hooking them down to the funtain, throught the little stone wall or whatever you call it, and it worked! Tbh I didn't even think it would



Lol ya same here, I was just doing it for shits and giggles since I thought we were gonna lose, we ended up getting their whole team and SCing them.

Best Melee?

Prolly Phantom Lancer / Chaos Knight (Which imo I think its gg when he gets a Manta Style, unless you suck)

My favorite melee would have to be the very first character I used in DotA.

Earthshaker. First game ArSm xD, 20-0. Dominated Clinkz the whole game by timing my stuns and such. He is underrated and underused imo. He kinda gets useless end game compared to some heroes too :/

They nerfed Twin Headed Dragons MS in 6.40


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Abaddon, by a long shot.


 Yeah hes strong but a tanked naix could take him easy.


----------



## Phunkish (Jan 15, 2007)

timing must be right for naix to win abaddon. and vice versa.


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Jotun said:


> ...
> 
> Earthshaker. First game ArSm xD, 20-0. Dominated Clinkz the whole game by timing my stuns and such. He is underrated and underused imo. He kinda gets useless end game compared to some heroes too :/
> 
> ...



Yeah earthshaker is very good, I must agree. Linkin+SnY+HoT=rape. I took down 4 heroes at once with his ulti, it's really powerful and with much str the power of the second spell is so damn great.


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

Played two games tonight both as Balanar, 7-0 in the about 7 mins of the first night, then everyone left cause of me . 
Second game 9-2 against 4 clan members and one random and they just kept trying to gank me hard. And we were one down nearly won, and they still had to BD us.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 15, 2007)

Manta style is overrated.. images, are overrated.


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

Who rates it? I have never used it. Takes mana to doesnt it?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 15, 2007)

Yah. It's good and all, but.. yah. OVER-RATED. 



*runs away*


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Yah. It's good and all, but.. yah. OVER-RATED.
> 
> 
> 
> *runs away*


Why are you being sneaky?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 15, 2007)

Because people would disagree.


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Because people would disagree.


Oh ok, Nah i reckon manta is a bit of a waste of money. I better run to.
*Flys away*.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 15, 2007)

Guts said:


> Yeah hes strong but a tanked naix could take him easy.



lets see, niax cant kill Abaddon because of his ult, which stops slow.

Shield stop the slow.

Abbadon can actually do well early game.

Abbadon has far more tema based spells.

Niax might be able to win a late game 1v1.

But anything more then 1v1, or mid-early game, Avernus is WAYYY better.

So Niax still loses.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 15, 2007)

Abaddon's ultimate doesn't last too long.. just stick with him and once its gone the poison will kick in..


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

Naixs movement speed would be a great counter to Abbadons ulti.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 15, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Abaddon's ultimate doesn't last too long.. just stick with him and once its gone the poison will kick in..



Sheild also stops slow.  Between 2 shields and an ult, if Avernus can't get to help, then his whole team is probobly retarded anyhow, and I give up.

Niax has him beat 1v1 late game, but that is all.  for the rest of the game, or any bigger fights, Avernus takes the cake.

The question was "Best melee hero"  not "best late game 1v1 hero who only does well if his opponents are stupid"

Becuase if you dont play EM, and your opponents know how to play, niax is crap.


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Sheild also stops slow.  Between 2 shields and an ult, if Avernus can't get to help, then his whole team is probobly retarded anyhow, and I give up.
> 
> Niax has him beat 1v1 late game, but that is all.  for the rest of the game, or any bigger fights, Avernus takes the cake.
> 
> ...


 Yeah Avernus is a great overall melee character with his heal and shield.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 15, 2007)

And he never dies. ><


If you're good with him that is..


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok so weve done overall best melee, what about ranged?


----------



## Darts (Jan 15, 2007)

Glad they nerfed warlock


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

Darts said:


> Glad they nerfed warlock


??


10 Characters


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Darts said:


> Glad they nerfed warlock



They nerfed him like 10 versions back:S

Fav ranged: Sniper and tieches


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> They nerfed him like 10 versions back:S
> 
> Fav ranged: Sniper and tieches


 Techies are GODLIKE.


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Draffut said:


> lets see, niax cant kill Abaddon because of his ult, which stops slow.
> 
> Shield stop the slow.
> 
> ...



Not to a perma bashing naix, imo.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 15, 2007)

Troll Warlord with two bashers. :3


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah the warlord is insane, that attack speed is crazy!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep.. I lost that one Morphling game I was talking about because of Troll Warlord. I started losing once he got 3 bashers ><


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 16, 2007)

Thats sick... not much one can do when you're permanently stunned!


----------



## Guts (Jan 16, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Yep.. I lost that one Morphling game I was talking about because of Troll Warlord. I started losing once he got 3 bashers ><


That exact thing happened to me, 3 bashers on warlord, Fly in there...Stunned the whole time til death.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 16, 2007)

I've seen something similar with the sniper, a few bashers, and a few hyperstones.... was quite a little monster..


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 16, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Yep.. I lost that one Morphling game I was talking about because of Troll Warlord. I started losing once he got 3 bashers ><



I heard 3 bashers doesn't stack.. They do stack?:amazed


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep, they do, cause the bash ability is not an orb effect.


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Kwagga said:


> Yep, they do, cause the bash ability is not an orb effect.



Yeah I know that it isn't, but I thought that the % was still 30 and it didn't add up more or something.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 16, 2007)

mmmmm..... funny,.....when i tested it, the chances of getting a stun attack was much higher with more bashers.  Anyway....... any favourite items anyone
?


----------



## Guts (Jan 16, 2007)

Kwagga said:


> mmmmm..... funny,.....when i tested it, the chances of getting a stun attack was much higher with more bashers.  Anyway....... any favourite items anyone
> ?


 Favourite item? Probably SandY because i mainly use agility/strength heroes.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 16, 2007)

Bashers don't stack.. it has a 15% of stunning, if that doesn't work, it goes onto the next 15%.
So basically with 3 bashers, you have 3 15% chances of stunning.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Bashers don't stack.. it has a 15% of stunning, if that doesn't work, it goes onto the next 15%.
> So basically with 3 bashers, you have 3 15% chances of stunning.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.



I believe you are correct, but if you're attacking three or four times a second and each bash does a one second stun...


----------



## Guts (Jan 16, 2007)

Wesley said:


> I believe you are correct, but if you're attacking three or four times a second and each bash does a one second stun...


I thought the stuns gets reduced..prolly not.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2007)

Manta Style is far from overrated, if the images and the original didn't have Mana Burn it would be overrated. Also if you know how to surround a hero with them then they can't really kill you unless they pay reeeeeal close attention


----------



## Draffut (Jan 16, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> Not to a perma bashing naix, imo.



If your oppoennts let a niax farm up 2 bashers with adequate other gear, they suck.

HE is the easiest hero in the game to deny, and doesn't get great until late game.  Agaisnt decent people, he will be poor until the very end of the game.

As for bashers stacking, they partially overlap.

If you have 1 basher (on ranged) you have a 10%, 2=19%, 3=27%

It usually isn;t worth it to get more then 2 though, because then you are wasting valuable item slots that could go to better gear (like Hyperstone for permabash)

And anyone with innate bash, shouldn;t get more then 1.

Especially troll, who can permabash when he is melee with 1 basher, and not much else.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 16, 2007)

@Jotun: Just run away from them.. ><


----------



## Draffut (Jan 16, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> @Jotun: Just run away from them.. ><



.... if it was only so easy.  If someone gets Manta on a char without any chasing mechanism, they are stupid.

What if they are ranged, and stack a skadi on it.

Or any of the many melee hero's with a stun.

"running away" from any of the many chars who are good with Manta is like just "running away" from an Anti-Mage.

Actually, 3 AM.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 16, 2007)

Someone gets manta and skadi.
During that time, you can get pretty buff.
I mean Skadi? thats likes 5k+
Manta? I dunno..


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Someone gets manta and skadi.
> During that time, you can get pretty buff.
> I mean Skadi? thats likes 5k+
> Manta? I dunno..



ok, you get buff, and those items will buff me also.

mana burn and slow arn't their only bonuses.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 17, 2007)

Mana burn + intelligence and what else?


5k? Almost a Buriza if I'm correct. :3


----------



## Guts (Jan 17, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Mana burn + intelligence and what else?
> 
> 
> 5k? Almost a Buriza if I'm correct. :3


Skadi has +damage too i believe.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 17, 2007)

Yah, like 25 I think. But damage wise.. Buriza.. cmon.


----------



## Guts (Jan 17, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Yah, like 25 I think. But damage wise.. Buriza.. cmon.


I much rather Mkb over buriza. If you wanna use skadi just use drow ranger.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 17, 2007)

Why? Drow already has a slow?


----------



## Guts (Jan 17, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Why? Drow already has a slow?


Thats what i meant why waste the money when shes got it.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh. Drow with manta.. that's unheard of.


Oh wait.. range + mana burn = no no right?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2007)

Mana burn wont stack with Drows slow arrows, they are both orbs.  

As for the items, between the two you have.

+25 str
+31 Int
+43 Agi
+450 Health
+150 Mana
ability to make 2 images of yourself
36 mana burn a hit
Slowing attack.

Just between the +str, health, and images, you would need some incredible damage items to beable to drop him before he kills you.  Also, extra mana means alot more spamable nukes.

This is my personal combo on Terrorblade really.  Giving him more images, all with maan burn and slow is sick.  extra mana means you never run out of metamorph or images.  Health for survival, and hehas the second highest base ms in game (320) making him great for chasing.

and his broke ult (when it hits lvl 3) you are an unstoppable beast.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 17, 2007)

No kidding.. I nearly took on their whole team once! 

Kill, fight, stall, Sunder, kill, stall, fight, sunder, kil- you get the point~


----------



## Jotun (Jan 17, 2007)

Like Draffut said, you don't get Manta unless you have some way of stopping them, which when you have, is basically unstoppable unless you have major aoe nukes. And even then the Illsuions + Normal hero would have alrdy killed one of your allies by then. I usually have a good eye and look to see which Image uses a move and then I try to kill it off via Sheep Stick/nukes, but then again you still have all those illusions hitting you.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 17, 2007)

Favourite item for me has to be sange&yasha.... yeeeesssss......


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 17, 2007)

I always at least get sange. Later on I get yasha + s&y scroll. :3


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 17, 2007)

When i'm playing with an agility based melee hero, i always get sange&yasha, then boots of travel.... fast, very fast


----------



## pedobearr (Jan 17, 2007)

Kwagga said:


> When i'm playing with an agility based melee hero, i always get sange&yasha, then boots of travel.... fast, very fast



Butterfly and Buriza can be added. I really like Buriza for Melee heroes.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 17, 2007)

.aion ♥ said:


> Butterfly and Buriza can be added. I really like Buriza for Melee heroes.



Yeah if the game lasts that long for the funds to buy them! but if you can get them as well...... ouch.....


----------



## Guts (Jan 17, 2007)

.aion ♥ said:


> Butterfly and Buriza can be added. I really like Buriza for Melee heroes.


Anti-mage+Sange and yasha+ Buriza+treads=GG
Add a butterfly that would be crazy.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2007)

Never found Burzia to be that great, when compared to Butterfly or MBK.  But thats just my personal opinion...

Dont like having to rely on crits....


----------



## Guts (Jan 17, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Never found Burzia to be that great, when compared to Butterfly or MBK.  But thats just my personal opinion...
> 
> Dont like having to rely on crits....


 Buriza is only effective when you have high attack speed with butterfly or something.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2007)

Guts said:


> Buriza is only effective when you have high attack speed with butterfly or something.



But it provides no survivability, or attackspeed...  Or anything besides decent damage....


----------



## Guts (Jan 17, 2007)

Draffut said:


> But it provides no survivability, or attackspeed...  Or anything besides decent damage....


Thats why you get it lategame when you have high attack speed.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 17, 2007)

Sometimes if I'm a good laner.. (ie Enchantress) I stick to my lane until I have enough money for Boots of Travel. :S


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Like Draffut said, you don't get Manta unless you have some way of stopping them, which when you have, is basically unstoppable unless you have major aoe nukes. And even then the Illsuions + Normal hero would have alrdy killed one of your allies by then. I usually have a good eye and look to see which Image uses a move and then I try to kill it off via Sheep Stick/nukes, but then again you still have all those illusions hitting you.



anouther reason it's goot for TB.  Whenever he makes a clone, you can see which is the real one.  So after you make 2 clones, Manta so they dont know which is real anymore.  And then if they manage to weaken the 1 real one of the 5, throw out a sunder.


----------



## Guts (Jan 17, 2007)

What is the proper definition for backdooring?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2007)

Guts said:


> What is the proper definition for backdooring?



If there are enemy creeps behind you in the lane the tower or rax you're attacking is, you're backdooring.  You must have a friendly creep wave attacking the with you.


----------



## Guts (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh man, shouldve seen this game today, 3 vs 5 and the 5 team wanted to bd the 3 team cause they were owning them, funny as.
Night stalker, Pro chrono, and a witch doctor.


----------



## Blood Stained Sand (Jan 17, 2007)

DOTA is banned at the lan I go to, it caused too many fights.

"Vi sitter i ventrilo och spelar dota"


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2007)

Guts said:


> Oh man, shouldve seen this game today, 3 vs 5 and the 5 team wanted to bd the 3 team cause they were owning them, funny as.
> Night stalker, Pro chrono, and a witch doctor.



Only gmae I have ever backdoored, it was 4v4 (2 leavers)  and I had Terrorblade.  They kept Backdooring, despite my numerous requests to stop.  SO finally, we only had 2 raxes, standing.  They were only down mid tower and 2 raxes.

I was so frustrated about their backdooring, I hid out by thier base until they tried thier final push into our base, had my 3 teamates defend, and backdoored them.  proceded to kill off both tree towers, and there tree while they took our raxes.  When I killed thier tree, they had super creeps, and where just about to rape our throne.


----------



## Guts (Jan 17, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Only gmae I have ever backdoored, it was 4v4 (2 leavers)  and I had Terrorblade.  They kept Backdooring, despite my numerous requests to stop.  SO finally, we only had 2 raxes, standing.  They were only down mid tower and 2 raxes.
> 
> I was so frustrated about their backdooring, I hid out by thier base until they tried thier final push into our base, had my 3 teamates defend, and backdoored them.  proceded to kill off both tree towers, and there tree while they took our raxes.  When I killed thier tree, they had super creeps, and where just about to rape our throne.


 Haha thats a pretty pro bd.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 17, 2007)

BD'ing isn't really Illegal, if you are abusing Teleport items/or skills without any creeps in the base then that is really a No-No.

If it gets to the point where the other team is BDing you can usualy Defend and take them out as a counter.

I have never seen an early game BD. The most intense BD I have witnessed was when it was 2v2 I was using Bristleback didn't really have good items and my team mate was Jugg. They had Nerub Assassin and Witch Doctor, and they were using the lvl 16 Rhasta leaver for perma disable. They ended up pooling for Nerub and got a Rapier. Jugg got a rapier and I had an aegis, but he didn't. They ended up getting 2 sets of rax and then took out the 2 main towers by the Tree. They killed Jugg and got the rapier I tried running to the fountain but got raped. But I used Leaver Vengeful and swapped him in the fountain and stunned xD

I got the 2 rapiers and BD'd the fuck out of them and then I lost my Aegis lives and lost the rapiers. When they were on their way to BD us, our creeps ended the game xD


----------



## Guts (Jan 17, 2007)

Jotun said:


> BD'ing isn't really Illegal, if you are abusing Teleport items/or skills without any creeps in the base then that is really a No-No.
> 
> If it gets to the point where the other team is BDing you can usualy Defend and take them out as a counter.
> 
> ...


Lol that part it sweet.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't backdoor unless I'm certain I can escape.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 18, 2007)

stupid no0bs, i tried to play in the battle.net, and fought some gay no0bs, one of them was sand king, i played zeus, when sand king landed the burrow strike on the three of us, my opponents was flooding the chat place saying " yeah triple kill, kill those weakilngs" sand king went epi, and i just used lightning bolt on him, and they started to shout at sand king coz I was the one to get a triple kill by using LB and AL then TW at them


----------



## Guts (Jan 18, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> stupid no0bs, i tried to play in the battle.net, and fought some gay no0bs, one of them was sand king, i played zeus, when sand king landed the burrow strike on the three of us, my opponents was flooding the chat place saying " yeah triple kill, kill those weakilngs" sand king went epi, and i just used lightning bolt on him, and they started to shout at sand king coz I was the one to get a triple kill by using LB and AL then TW at them


 What made him think he could take on three of you's in the first place?


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 18, 2007)

That's the N00bs way of the ninja......


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 18, 2007)

SK's freaking pwnsome ultimate. :3


----------



## Guts (Jan 18, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> SK's freaking pwnsome ultimate. :3


Still three heroes? You's werent full hp right?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 18, 2007)

Mid game? Burrow + Ultimate? It's possible even if they have full hp... I think.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Mid game? Burrow + Ultimate? It's possible even if they have full hp... I think.



I've done it.

Just make sure they have no hero's with a stun, and have some decent str gear.  very possible, but still very risky.

And keep in mind, many nukes without a stun still have a brief stun that stops channeling.

Had a SK bust a nut yelling yesterday becuase he didn't know Luci's lvl death stuns for like .1 seconds.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 18, 2007)

It is possible, even if they try to run away, you follow them and let the quake do it job....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 18, 2007)

Yah, the combo is good.

Not too mention, he's a good farmer. ><


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2007)

Kwagga said:


> It is possible, even if they try to run away, you follow them and let the quake do it job....



quake at lvl 6 = 660 damage (more then Lina or Lion)  stun does like 260.

Thats like 920 damage, enough to kill most non-str heros until lvl 9 or 10.

tho0se are the ones you need to chase down after.


----------



## Guts (Jan 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> quake at lvl 6 = 660 damage (more then Lina or Lion)  stun does like 260.
> 
> Thats like 920 damage, enough to kill most non-str heros until lvl 9 or 10.
> 
> tho0se are the ones you need to chase down after.


 Well i mustnt have played with many good SK's cause i own them most of the time. But most of the time i play NS.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2007)

Guts said:


> Well i mustnt have played with many good SK's cause i own them most of the time. But most of the time i play NS.



... well NS and Avernus are about the two most broke chars in DOTA right now.  so that would be why.

Also, those SK's you fight agaisnt suck, cause I guess they dont get there sandstorm.


----------



## Guts (Jan 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> ... well NS and Avernus are about the two most broke chars in DOTA right now.  so that would be why.
> 
> Also, those SK's you fight agaisnt suck, cause I guess they dont get there sandstorm.


 Yeah just charge in no invis and stuff and get pwned.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 18, 2007)

in my opinion, sandking is only good in the early game, late game he's quite easy to kill....


----------



## Guts (Jan 18, 2007)

My biggest opponent with NS, is Baratharum(i dunno how its spelt).
Still kill him though. But he is really strong.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 18, 2007)

SK is best during late game, what are you talking about?


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah the spiritbreaker is my fav melee hero... we hits the sh!t out of everything!!!


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 18, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> SK is best during late game, what are you talking about?



Late game the opponents have too much HP..... and they figure out the strategy ur using... and counter it, early game = low hp, plenty surprises


----------



## Guts (Jan 18, 2007)

Kwagga said:


> Yeah the spiritbreaker is my fav melee hero... we hits the sh!t out of everything!!!


  Im starting to hate you. 
Hoonie a dp in your thread? Well i never.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 18, 2007)

Guts said:


> Im starting to hate you.
> Hoonie a dp in your thread? Well i never.



.....why???


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2007)

SK's time to shine is mid game.  He doesn;t have the pure damage potential of other hero's for late, and his ability set doesn't lend well at all to early.

Likeany hero, he can dovery well early or late, but he is built for mid game.


----------



## Guts (Jan 18, 2007)

Kwagga said:


> .....why???


I was jk.... 




Draffut said:


> SK's time to shine is mid game.  He doesn;t have the pure damage potential of other hero's for late, and his ability set doesn't lend well at all to early. I might play a game as him any items you recommend?
> Likeany hero, he can dovery well early or late, but he is built for mid game.


 I might play a game as him any items you recommend?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> SK's time to shine is mid game.  He doesn;t have the pure damage potential of other hero's for late, and his ability set doesn't lend well at all to early.
> 
> Likeany hero, he can dovery well early or late, but he is built for mid game.



I was using Troll... what a gay hero. All it took was one basher and lifesteal and I killed their whole team.

It's scary when Hero's are that good with bash


----------



## Guts (Jan 18, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I was using Troll... what a gay hero. All it took was one basher and lifesteal and I killed their whole team.
> 
> It's scary when Hero's are that good with bash


 Me and hoonie have versed one with three bashers. Perma Bash FTW.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 18, 2007)

Guts said:


> I might play a game as him any items you recommend?




boots of travel, no.1! the faster the better!


----------



## Guts (Jan 18, 2007)

Kwagga said:


> boots of travel, no.1! the faster the better!


Ok i wasnt kidding about b4!!11


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 18, 2007)

No dude, im serious, theres nothing scarier than a lightning-fast sandking!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 18, 2007)

Kwagga, try not to double post.

It's not like SK only has burrow and his ultimate.
You can build him up with items too


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Kwagga, try not to double post.
> 
> It's not like SK only has burrow and his ultimate.
> You can build him up with items too



12 hours withotu a post, figured I would throw soemthign in.

My favorite item of mine for SK is the BKB.  Probobly the most overlooked item now-a-days.  what more can you ask for then spell immunity for pulling your mean ult off?  throw a boots of travel, and Y&S in, for survivability and chasing, and you have a fairly tough build using only 3 items.

Granted, once you hit late game, you will need to stat looking into things like hearts to survive, but by then, you should mostly be playign a support role.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 18, 2007)

Avatar eh? Not too fond of it. ><


----------



## Draffut (Jan 19, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Avatar eh? Not too fond of it. ><



It is a very situational item, but also very underrated.

I am not sure if Niax can still abuse double avatar wit hit, but if he can, that is anouther good combo.

If the other team is like, Lina, Lich, Rhasta, Furion, Zues.  I am all over BKB.  spell immunity (except for a few ults) is crazy good.

Though, it isn't good on every hero.  someoen who relies on channeling (SK!) can makegreat use of it.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 19, 2007)

I just don't find it too useful.
Spell immunity for a short period - enemies can stall and fight again.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 19, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I just don't find it too useful.
> Spell immunity for a short period - enemies can stall and fight again.



.... wait... if i avatar, burrow in and ult on your face, how do you stall and fight again?

It's not an item built for every hero, but it isn;t as easy as just "stall" when he is immune to all your "stalling" spells.  Unless you are Troll, Void, or Slardar.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 19, 2007)

In that case, you're screwed. 



But if you see a freaking SK with avatar.. you should no better than to run straight towards it :S


----------



## Draffut (Jan 19, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> In that case, you're screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you see a freaking SK with avatar.. you should no better than to run straight towards it :S



and a Sk should know better then to run strait to you where you can see him ahead of time and run.

Love fog of war, and stun from behind treelines, it has like a 800 range.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 19, 2007)

Draffut said:


> and a Sk should know better then to run strait to you where you can see him ahead of time and run.
> 
> Love fog of war, and stun from behind treelines, it has like a 800 range.



Seriously, BKB is so underrated. In fact I asked my team to get a BKB since we were mostly melee and they had crazy disable/nukes and some guy told me "I'm getting Linkens, its better"

Let me get one thing straight. Linkens is not for fighting Int's. Its for the Occasional annoying spell you will get from a melee character.

BKB is a must for fighting good nukers. Sure you say you can just stall, but I have yet to see ANYONE try to stall let alone escape from the Avatar'd Hero.

I haven't seen a person use BKB ally or enemy for like at least 6 months.

I got one with Bane because I was tired of SA's Smoke and random Guinso/stuns and I owned the game thereafter.

SK is a Mid Game hero. The only way to become more than support is to take advantage of Mid Game and get tons of gold. Then with the good items you become more than a stun whore. 

Another Good and unused item with SK is Blink Dagger.


For the record I think Perma Bash is for noobs :/
Same thing with Perma Disable and so on but at least with spell stuns/disables you can counter with BKB/Linkens.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 19, 2007)

What does linkens do? I know it stops spells, but which kinds?


----------



## Silver_knight (Jan 19, 2007)

found a good tachie build ^^ hope its helpfull
1. Suicide Squad 
2. Stasis Trap 
3. Suicide Squad 
4. Stasis Trap 
5. Suicide Squad 
6. Remote Mines 
7. Suicide Squad 
8. Stasis Trap 
9. Stasis Trap 
10. Land Mines 
11. Remote Mines 
12. Land Mines 
13. Land Mines 
14. Land Mines 
15. Stats 
16. Remote Mines 
17. Stats 
18. Stats 
19. Stats 
20. Stats 
21. Stats 
22. Stats 
23. Stats 
24. Stats 
25. Stats


----------



## Silver_knight (Jan 19, 2007)

and here is the techie item build...
sry dont mean to double post but i dont like long post SRYS agn
1st...
Boots of Speed
Eul`s Scepter of Divinity 
Guinsoo`s Scythe of Vyse(Oblivion Staff + Eul`s Scepter of Divinity + Guinsoo`s Scythe of Vyse Recipe Scroll)
Boots of Travel (Boots of Speed + Boots of Travel Recipe Scroll)
Soul Booster(Energy Booster + Point Booster + Vitality Booster)
Aghanim`s Scepter (Mystic Staff + Soul Booster)
Linken`s Sphere (Perseverance + Ultimate Orb + Linken`s Sphere Recipe Scroll)
Eye of Skadi (Ultimate Orb + Ultimate Orb + Point Booster + Eye of Skadi Recipe Scroll)

this is probably best item for Techies...
not really usefull for pros but for noobs (people like me NOW)
this prob will be useful
and it wont hurt press the thx bottun ^^
p.s. now that i start to use techie... i found this game is lil unfair
just like archer in rakion and champion in ragnarok
at beginning of game i can ALWAYS use techie drown 1st blood -.-
and lots time its Double Kill -.-
game is easy like this
too bad i cant find a sucide dmg caculator 
any1 find 1 post pls tyvm


----------



## Guts (Jan 19, 2007)

Silver_knight said:


> and here is the techie item build...
> sry dont mean to double post but i dont like long post SRYS agn
> 1st...
> *Boots of Speed
> ...


 Do you have to be Godlike with these items? Cause they are alot for techies!


----------



## Draffut (Jan 19, 2007)

why would you get linkens and skadi on techies.

Here is my techies build.

Boots of speed
Euls
Boots of Travel
Guinsoo
Euls
Euls
Euls
Sceptar

Mana regen is king on techies.  and cyclones means you never have to wory about anything.  sometimes I get the second euls before Guinsoo.  and many times I dont bother with sceptar and start making extra guinsoo's when euls run out of charges.

Hoonie, Linkens is:

+15 all stats
+150% mana regen
+6 health regen a second
blocks one spells ever 60 seconds.

Blocks the same spells as BKB, but BKB is 10 seconds strait once every 100 seconds.

I dont like Linkens becuase it doesn;t seam to be worth the 5.5k to me.

While BKB isn't even 4k.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 19, 2007)

He could use the regen.

Anyone interested in organizing an "in house" game with ony NF'ers?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 19, 2007)

RockLee said:


> He could use the regen.
> 
> Anyone interested in organizing an "in house" game with ony NF'ers?



Lol, that sounds like it would be fun.

How many total NFers do we have?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 20, 2007)

Jotun, Draffut, Guts, Wesley, Hoonie, Rocklee, Silver Knight, Kwagga.

8 people that I know of.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 20, 2007)

A 4v4. That's not bad.

I wonder if it's feasable. I live on the Eastern Coast of the United States. For time zone reference.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh.. Ogre Magi fucking rocks. ><

All I had was a scepter and boots of travel and I have a 'godlike'


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 21, 2007)

linken's blocks spells that targets a specific single target, like laguna blade, finger, spells like that



> What made him think he could take on three of you's in the first place?



like I said, theyre noobs, there were 4 of them, they used rhusta, furion, CM, and SK, the gay thing is they didnt return to their base, they have really low hp like about 150-190


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 21, 2007)

Silver_knight said:


> and here is the techie item build...
> sry dont mean to double post but i dont like long post SRYS agn
> 1st...
> Boots of Speed
> ...



Lolz, quite much for tieches. 
I usually just get myself 3 void stone, and later on sell 1 or 2 and make guisoo. Then I buy BoT. Then usually I use my money to buy stuff for other players or buy me a aegis or stuff like that.

Tbh BoT and Guissoo is the only thing you need, since it's not like your   in the front and attack heroes. You're always behind putting bombs or you just defend in the base. I find helping other palyers with items better than getting useless stuff which I don't even need


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

RockLee said:


> A 4v4. That's not bad.
> 
> I wonder if it's feasable. I live on the Eastern Coast of the United States. For time zone reference.


I live in Australia so i doubt i can play.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

Silver_knight said:


> and here is the techie item build...
> sry dont mean to double post but i dont like long post SRYS agn
> 1st...
> Boots of Speed
> ...


I just get boots of travel, a scepter, and 4 um.. that 900 gold mana regen thing at shop


----------



## Kayo (Jan 21, 2007)

For Techies:
I always put 1 on suicide(in case you are dying), then max land mine and put some on statis trap. Also put skills on remote mine when you can and place them in the mid line where most of the time your enemy pushes. Land mines should be put in right and left where the buffs spawn. Statis trap is also very good while escaping, when my team is pushing I always place one behind so if anyone is dying they just run back and the enemy get's stunned. 
I always get boots first and 3 void stones, then travels and make a guinsoo. This way you have alot of mana regeneration and can always place mines. I usually get beyond when I play with Techies.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't get remote mines until I'm like level 16.. ><


----------



## Draffut (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I don't get remote mines until I'm like level 16.. ><



Sacrelige.


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

Heres my item build for techies.
4xDivine
2xhearts.
Gg


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

Dude, if you have that much money.. 



Draffut said:


> Sacrelige.


No think about it.. 16 levels? They won't expect it :3


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Dude, if you have that much money..
> 
> 
> No think about it.. 16 levels? They won't expect it :3


 I have yet to try my techies item build but it is recommended.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

You'll still got uberly pwned. :3


----------



## Draffut (Jan 21, 2007)

Guts said:


> Heres my item build for techies.
> 4xDivine
> 2xhearts.
> Gg



.... load up on 6 rapiers, and show them by suiciding on their firebrush.

That'll show them how good you are.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 21, 2007)

techies...
my starting equipment of techies is void stone or eules
because when you use eules, put 2 land mines bleow the enemy 
lvl 1 suicide is great, especially if you have really low hp, and your opponent also has low hp, just suicide


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> *You*'ll still got uberly pwned. :3


I noticed this part, it hurts, my heart!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

That's right guts, I'll own you any day, any time.


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> That's right guts, I'll own you any day, any time.


Haha your challenging godlike guts?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL HAHAHA, add me: hoonie7


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

Ill add you a bit later, on the laptop atm.
Wont it be hard playing each other with the distance thing?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

I hear it's not true..
We'll play 1v1. I've never tried that before. :3


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I hear it's not true..
> We'll play 1v1. I've never tried that before. :3


 Neither have i, im scared. Who are you gonna play as? Or is it a secret.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm gonna see who you pick frist. :3


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I'm gonna see who you pick frist. :3


Lol, this is gonna be tough for me i thinking. 

I have a feeling its gonna be a loss for me.
Just play -Ar?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

No! Cause if I get techie, it's going to be a stupid game. >[


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> No! Cause if I get techie, it's going to be a stupid game. >[


 ...But then if its -Ap you can just choose a hero to counter any hero i choose.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

Not all heroes can be countered. :3


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Not all heroes can be countered. :3


True, but i dunno who to pick now. i think it should be -Ar


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

Ill pick Spectre. Who will you pick?


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

I think....I might play as....Naix.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

><;;

WHY?! 

I refuse to play with you.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, i was just in a game.... and other teams Spiritbreaker killed Roshan before the first creep wave.

I forgot to save replay, anyone see this exploit yet?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

WTF. Impossible?
I'd really like to see that.. ><


----------



## Draffut (Jan 21, 2007)

I dont know what happened.  I walked bot, and our mid said "Yellow is going bottom". when mid lane creeps met.

So I look, they already had 2 bot, so I got confused..

4 seconds later "Roshan has been killed by the Sentinal."

I then left the game.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

They told you it was spiritbreaker?
Look at your last replay.. please tell me that was your last game. ><


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> ><;;
> 
> WHY?!
> 
> I refuse to play with you.


 What did i say?  

Oh and @ Draffut WTF!? Guess that guy was just pro.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

No, it's impossible..


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> No, it's impossible..


Not when you have uber leet hax ftw gg hf!!
I will play as Juggernaut if thats better.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

Hmm, okay!

Hacks huh? ><


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Hmm, okay!
> 
> Hacks huh? ><


Hehe this should be fun as!
Juggernaut will own you.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> They told you it was spiritbreaker?
> Look at your last replay.. please tell me that was your last game. ><



they said it was yellow, and i -ma before i quit.  name was sir_tristam, spoofed.

and before I though to look at replay, I started anouther game.  then it dawned on me as i was picking a hero in that one.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

sir_tristam.. I'm gonna talk to that bastard. >3


----------



## Draffut (Jan 21, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> sir_tristam.. I'm gonna talk to that bastard. >3



spoofed.

good luck

on east


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

spoofed? So his name is a certain color right?
How do you do that? It's illegal right? ><


----------



## RockLee (Jan 21, 2007)

Hmm, yeah.

And I just realized that no NF'er is going to play with  me unless they know my gaming name.

*Eneru*, it is.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 21, 2007)

Wait, WTF.
Are you serious?
HAHAHA Oh shi-

Do you remember playing an -arem game and someone named hoonie7 calling you an OP-tard?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 22, 2007)

my accounts are Draffut, TobiisObito, and ElephantKakuzu, on East.  I have Draffut on West also, though i almost never sign on West, or either East account besides Draffut

I usually play late at night, I get off work at 11pm central (9pm Pacific) and play 2 or 3 games afterwards.

Anyone feel free to hit me up.  though be forwarned that we have 5 computers running off my apartments connection, so i usually get mean spikes.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 22, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Well, i was just in a game.... and other teams Spiritbreaker killed Roshan before the first creep wave.
> 
> I forgot to save replay, anyone see this exploit yet?



They were posed to have fixed that last version or few versions ago >_> 

Idont even know wtf you have to do, but that sounds really lame xD

I am starting to love Morhpling.

Seeing ppl Ult a replicate is just priceless  

Also that waveform seems like it does more dmg as I grow higher lvl <_<

What made me love him so much was because of a game where I was running back after getting instaraped by a tower (Seriously sometimes its like they hit you non stop) and there was a BH who was chasing me, the BH had about 75% and I had 25% at the time I was running, anyways I put my STR swap just in case I got ganked and by the time he made it to me I had about 60% hp xD so I waved him-stunned him- and killed him xD

I find maxing out Waveform first along with stats + the occasional 2nd spell/Point swap skill works the best. I only get Replicate if I want to be an ass or if I am farmed up.

For items its just simple for me, Boots, 2 Tangos (4 in total) and then 1 or 2 mana pots then I just get a Crystalis when I have 2400~ then I mix in items from Skadi/whatever else I need. Oh and if I go back with enough for BoT I usually get em xD


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 22, 2007)

> Well, i was just in a game.... and other teams Spiritbreaker killed Roshan before the first creep wave.



thats impossible!!! because, low money, lvl 1, 1 skill only, low hp and mana


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 22, 2007)

Well it happened. 

@Jotun: You gotta love that agility based skill :3
BTW, your avy reminds me of an Ultimate Orb ^^;;


----------



## Jotun (Jan 22, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Well it happened.
> 
> @Jotun: You gotta love that agility based skill :3
> BTW, your avy reminds me of an Ultimate Orb ^^;;



Damn you caught me  

I have been getting Skadi too much lately and I sorta just changed it >_>

Did you know if Morphs STR and AGL are even you Stun *AND* Dmg????

I was curious and did it, although it gets tricky when you start buying shit.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 22, 2007)

Stun?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 22, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Stun?


If you have STR Dominant stats that Nuke turns into a stun/knockback

Morph AGL is usually higher unless you tweak his stats so you usually have the high dmg nuke skill.

It is possible to have both


----------



## Draffut (Jan 22, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> thats impossible!!! because, low money, lvl 1, 1 skill only, low hp and mana



Thats why its called an exploit, or bug.  becuase it shouldn't be possible, but there in a glitch in the game.

As for makign your str and agi even on Morph.  It's impossible sometimes depending on your stats (if your Str + Agi is an odd number) but when you can pull it off, it is great.

Also, if you get your stat switch above lvl 1, it can become imposssible at many other points also.

Also, waveform seams to deal Chaos damage, which makes it even crazier then it already is.  only a few regualr spells deal chaos damage (and most ults) but it is a pretty strong bonus to one of the best chasing spells in the game.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 22, 2007)

Have you ever seen a morphling with bashers?
I think that would be awesome ><


----------



## Jotun (Jan 22, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Have you ever seen a morphling with bashers?
> I think that would be awesome ><



I find MKB works better than bashers especially if you already have Skadi and SnY

And ya Draffut, thats what it looks like. The fact that you can morph anywhere just makes it awsomer.

Its so funny too cuz sometimes I will waveform and it will look like I miss but it hits them anyways xD


----------



## Draffut (Jan 22, 2007)

i've seen it.  it's pretty good, but a skadi is alot more powerful on him.

While on the subject of Morph, anyone ever find a good use for Replicate?  I have not yet found a good trick or combo with it, but I may be overlooking something.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 22, 2007)

Draffut said:


> i've seen it.  it's pretty good, but a skadi is alot more powerful on him.
> 
> While on the subject of Morph, anyone ever find a good use for Replicate?  I have not yet found a good trick or combo with it, but I may be overlooking something.



Keep it as a Ganking teleport, or a escape teleport at base. Its kinda hard to do this so you have to get used to the 60 second limit.

Also you can Replicate one of your allies in a lane when he leaves so it makes it seem like you are not alone and not prone to ganks. It also sometimes works on tricking ppl into using their Ult. Other than that, you could possible change your Stats all STR so you have beast hp find an illusion rune/or use manta and then replicate the illsuion thus having a 60 second tank with alot of hp.

Like I said his ult is really only situational or if you feel like it.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it would work well on Geo. xD


Or some tank to push :3


----------



## RockLee (Jan 22, 2007)

It's magnificent when you are losing due to 1 hero. You duplicate him and decimate his teammates. xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 22, 2007)

You'd need the micro~


----------



## Guts (Jan 22, 2007)

Hoonie, i think we will have to put off that game for a bit, I have an error and it aint working atm.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 22, 2007)

I find it weird that when i'm a newb at the game, people keep telling me to gtfo.

When I own them, they tell me to stop hacking...

I swear 99% of the players are complete assholes.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 22, 2007)

People like that are everywhere man. xD


@Jubei: Delaying your demise? xD


----------



## Jotun (Jan 22, 2007)

Crimson King said:


> I find it weird that when i'm a newb at the game, people keep telling me to gtfo.
> 
> When I own them, they tell me to stop hacking...
> 
> I swear 99% of the players are complete assholes.



Its a game don't take it too seriously. Lots of people play this after work or what not.

I like talking shit because its funny when people take me seriously

Likewise I still talk shit even if I am losing becuase that's just my online Persona :amazed 

What makes me laugh like a retard in space though is when people threaten other people with a "Ban List"

I use Ban List, and I almost always ban the losing team unless some of them were really good. I also ban ppl I don't like.

If someone bans you, its not Global so I don't see where the issue is about getting banned. Worse comes to worse, just host a game yourself. Its not like you're gonna get booted xD

I also kick+ban ppl who are spamming "so and so is banned blah blah blah"


----------



## Draffut (Jan 22, 2007)

i'll be on West under Draffut in an hour if anyone wants to hit me up.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 22, 2007)

Ah, the BL threat.. works wonders.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 22, 2007)

I might be on, I will hit you up if I can.

I think me and 4 friends gonna go smash pub


----------



## Draffut (Jan 22, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I might be on, I will hit you up if I can.
> 
> I think me and 4 friends gonna go smash pub



My only friend who plays DOTA is now in Korea, so i am SoL on running a game with him.

Damn military anti-gaming friends.

Also, tryig nto think up an interesting team, got 4 members.  any suggestions for the fifth:

Treant, Magnataur, Sand King, Enigma.

CM maybe?


----------



## RockLee (Jan 22, 2007)

Jotun, I think I played someone like you once.

He (long story) stole some of my items, banned, and was an all around asshole.

Why ban the losers, for gods sake? :<

Also, we need to organize a game.


----------



## Guts (Jan 22, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> People like that are everywhere man. xD
> 
> 
> @Jubei: Delaying *my* demise? xD


 Fixed it for you.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Weekends. I wanna own Jubei on the weekends. :3


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Weekends. I wanna own Jubei on the weekends. :3


Lol, this is gonna be good if i beat you. THEN THIS WILL BE MY THREAD!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Page-breaker. ><

EDIT: Don't get too cocksure, punk! ;X


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 23, 2007)

6.40 has no glitches... i think
they changed sven's name to arnold swatchernager( cant spell his last name )


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Jotun, I think I played someone like you once.
> 
> He (long story) stole some of my items, banned, and was an all around asshole.
> 
> ...



_Someone like me_? Lol ok.

I said I ban all losers unless I find that they have skills.

Why would I want to play with people who suck?
I don't like getting easy wins like some people.

ANYWAYS

Draffut why don't you put in Rhasta or Silencer instead of CM


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

Yo, Hoonie, I got battle.net working again so when would you like to play? I cant get on the comp til later, its 5am here.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Not any time soon ><


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Not any time soon ><


 Training, i see.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

ROFL, HAHAHAHA. I LOL'd! 

Please, I can own anyone with PA or Spec in this forum.. ANYDAY!





Probably not. 

BUT YOU?!
I'M SURE. >D


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> ROFL, HAHAHAHA. I LOL'd!
> 
> Please, I can own anyone with PA or Spec in this forum.. ANYDAY!
> 
> ...



I have grown very wise over the short time i have played DOTA, underestimating me will be your downfall.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Pfft, who were you going to use again?


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Pfft, who were you going to use again?



Juggernaut.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL, I'm not scared of Omnislash..


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> LOL, I'm not scared of Omnislash..


We will see when my blade cuts through the battlefield. Battlefury+Omnislash= Hoonie scared.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Interesting, I never knew those two worked together.
No worries, I'll just kill you afterwards.


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Interesting, I never knew those two worked together.
> No worries, I'll just kill you afterwards.


 Battlefury eliminates creeps easily then omnislash so all of the hits get you. 
Kill me after you feed?


----------



## RockLee (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Someone like me_? Lol ok.



Sorry if I offended you, but it just reminded me of a really unpleasant case I had. The guy basically offended and insulted everyone, including the losing team, all game. I hope that you don't do that.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

I only use the BL to ping and check.
Because sometimes hosts NEVER go without someone doing that crap >/


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Sorry if I offended you, but it just reminded me of a really unpleasant case I had. The guy basically offended and insulted everyone, including the losing team, all game. I hope that you don't do that.



Lol I talk shit, but I'm not an ass about it.
I really can't explain it. I don't think Hoon remembers when we played either 

Basically if one of my team guys dies or one of the other I usually say "Pwned"
And if someone is trying to say a stupid comeback I don't let them go without knowing they are stupid.
What really makes me laugh is when I am talking crap to one of my team and they start typing in ALL like they just got raped and want me arrested :amazed 
When me and my friends play all we do is talk shit back to each other xD and sometimes people take us seriously and tell us to calm down  

PA vs Jugg? I think Hoon's gonna win, I mean all it takes to get rid of your Omni is a Linkens or BKB right? And PA has evasion and crit built in alrdy <.<

Spectre vs Jugg is a little more even, although, dispersion gets pretty annoying with a Butterfly/Radiance


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll pick spectre then. ^^


Jotun? I've played with you? XD
What's your nick?


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

Just you wait heal wards FTW.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Only good when you have a lot of heroes with you..
Like in a push. :3


----------



## RockLee (Jan 23, 2007)

I think that Omni counts as a physical, which doesn't get blocked by Linken's.

Besides, Juggernaught has a built in critical as well, and he does a minimum of 1,250 with Omnislash alone at level 16, and that's not counting Additional Slashes.

Bladestorm would allow Juggernaught to harass early, and getting Blade Dance from levels 7-10 would give him a good crit. I think that a high chance of getting a crit beats out a low chance for a high crit. Juggernaught's crit strikes an excellent balance. It's something like 2 at 36%, while Naga's is 1.5 at 45%, and PA's is 4 at 10%. Showing those extremes, I think Juggernaught's is rather nice. 

Healing ward isn't really necessary. What Juggernaught needs is movespeed, life, and attack speed. His crit takes care of the damage, and mana shouldn't be a concern if you are soloing, and with all those nice stat points you'll be getting.

I'd say BoT, Hyperstone, Butterfly, MonkeyKing are really good weapons for him, but if you find yourself in need of life, then SnY and Satanic are good items for him, as well.

Skills:
1.Blade Fury
2.Stats
3.Blade Fury
4.Stats
5.Blade Fury
6.OmniSlash
7.Blade Fury
8.Stats
9.Stats
10.Stats
11.OmniSlash
12.Blade Dance
13.Blade Dance
14.Blade Dance
15.Blade Dance
16.OmniSlash
17.Stats
18.Stats
19.Stats
20.Stats
21.Stats
22.Healing Ward
23.Healing Ward
24.Healing Ward
25.Healing Ward

A good starting build is:
Boots of Speed & Circlet of Nobility/Ring of Regeneration
Bracer
Bracer
Hyper
Butter

And then from there.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL, what the crack is bladestorm gonna do to me? xD


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I think that Omni counts as a physical, which doesn't get blocked by Linken's.
> 
> Besides, Juggernaught has a built in critical as well, and he does a minimum of 1,250 with Omnislash alone at level 16, and that's not counting Additional Slashes.
> 
> ...


I'll probably get him BOT, Battlefury, butterfly, MKB. And then we will see what from there. Yeah i dont get healing wards lol.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

BoT? Are we going to stick in one lane or what? Cause if not, you'll sorely regret it. >[
I'll get ze fruckin' Furion!


----------



## RockLee (Jan 23, 2007)

Bladestorm does around 400 damage at level 1.

I'd say it'd mess you up well. Boots of Speed will help Juggernaught chase with Bladestorm. 

There's also a trick to using Bladestorm near an enemy tower. You activate it, but then you click attack the tower. You do normal slash damage at your normal attack speed to the tower while you do Bladestorm damage to the surrounding creeps. It's an excellent move for killing early game and farming late game.

BoT=Boots of Travel.

Attack speed is crucial for making Omnislash twice as powerful as it can be. Do you know what Additional Slashes are?


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Bladestorm does around 400 damage at level 1.
> 
> I'd say it'd mess you up well. Boots of Speed will help Juggernaught chase with Bladestorm.
> 
> ...


 No, i dont, please explain.
@Hoonie, NO SWITCHING


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

RockLee, you take me for a noob. T__T


----------



## RockLee (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll just quote what an excellent player has to say about Additional Slashes.





			
				fat404 said:
			
		

> Author's remarks:-
> You become invulnerable and start doing multiple random blink strikes. Each of the strikes or "Normal Slashes" deal 150-250 (fixed) damage and for the first "Normal Slash", Juggernaut will delivers a mini-stun effect.
> 
> Each of the "Normal Slashes" is counted as physical attack. Due to this, Omnislash can go through Avatar (Black King Bar, Rage) and Omniknight's Repel.
> ...



Also, Bladestorm = Blade Fury. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Buff Furion = GG


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I'll just quote what an excellent player has to say about Additional Slashes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats cool, thanks for that rock lee. I SHALL BEAT YOU HOONIE!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

That over-confidence..
I'm using Furion with a build that beat me when I had a freaking crazy strong Razor with Mjolliner.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 23, 2007)

Also, I take no one for a noob until I play them. As soon as I write my papers, I'll play some DotA.

I rather dislike 1v1, though. I hate leaving a lane unprotected. I perfer 5v5, but I am not adverse to 3v3 or 4v4.

Anyone interested in playing me on Friday? I'll settle for a 1v1. I just wanna play for kicks.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 23, 2007)

Also, I take no one for a noob until I play them. As soon as I write my papers, I'll play some DotA.

I rather dislike 1v1, though. I hate leaving a lane unprotected. I perfer 5v5, but I am not adverse to 3v3 or 4v4.

Anyone interested in playing me on Friday? I'll settle for a 1v1. I just wanna play for kicks.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2007)

Lol, I could have sworn Omni was blockable at some point.

Blade Fury/Storm won't get off full hits unless Hoon decides to want to get hit xD. While its true that Jugg has more chance to get crit, PA has the advantage with lucky crits and if Hoon boosts up the attack speed itl just get better.

It really takes a very good player to use Omnislash effectively against an above average opponent. The only way I see Jugg out laning PA is if he spams healing wards and stats with fury.

Lol I thought you forgot since I changed my forum name from Goku, I go by *Orange_Picker* in US West. Maybe you don't want to remember because of all the failed suicide attempts you had on techies 

EDIT: I consider myself a n00b even though I am pretty good with certain characters like THD , although I have yet to play agaisnt someone in Pub who is far superior lol.

We should playa game 3v3 or 4v4 and just do shuffle so we have random teams.

1 v 1 is pretty dumb. Its all about pushing really :/


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Friday I'm going out with some friends.. Saturday I'm going to a friend's house.
Maybe sunday, we can get a 2v2 going? :3

Me and Jotun vs RockLee and Jubei.

Jotun, you're Orange picker!? 
Had this been a 5v5, I would've gone techies :3


----------



## RockLee (Jan 23, 2007)

The thing is, if you come from behind, you'll get decent damage at level *1*.

3 seconds of exposure to Blade Fury = 240 damage at level 1. That's about half life for a level 1 hero.

Level 2 is around 120 damage. 3 seconds = 360 damage.
Level 3 is around 150 damage. 3 seconds = 450 damage.
Level 4 is around 180 damage. 3 seconds = 540 damage.

That's assuming you don't get him for the full 5 seconds. I'd say that a couple of those would be enough to kill or at least send him back to the fountain, leaving you to farm freely.

As for crits, I'd rather get 3-4 300 dmg crits then a 1000 damage crit. I have higher chances of pulling a reliable 300 damage crit. That 1000 damage crit will come... who knows?

Sunday? I don't mind, but it cannot be late. My parents are real strict about sleeping late Sunday nights in particular.

It'd be a pleasure.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Friday I'm going out with some friends.. Saturday I'm going to a friend's house.
> Maybe sunday, we can get a 2v2 going? :3
> 
> Me and Jotun vs RockLee and Jubei.
> ...



Lol sounds good.

And ya it does alot of dmg at lvl 1, but come on, unless the other player is getting really aggresive and goes straight at Jugg being oblivious to the danger of a blade fury... 

That's just me though, I usually am pretty passive with melee characters in the start


----------



## Draffut (Jan 23, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I think that Omni counts as a physical, which doesn't get blocked by Linken's.



Most ults go threw Linkens and BKB.  It has nothign to do with dealing physical damage.



RockLee said:


> There's also a trick to using Bladestorm near an enemy tower. You activate it, but then you click attack the tower. You do normal slash damage at your normal attack speed to the tower while you do Bladestorm damage to the surrounding creeps. It's an excellent move for killing early game and farming late game.



that's not really a trick.  You attack as normal when you are bladestorming regardless.  So if you are chase bladestorming, they take bladestorm AND normal swing damage.  just so happens you are attacking tower while you do it in this case.



hoonie ♥ said:


> That over-confidence..
> I'm using Furion with a build that beat me when I had a freaking crazy strong Razor with Mjolliner.



Razor has shorter range then Furion, and no way to escape trees, unless he gets a blink dagger.

Omni can use his ult to kill you if you tree him, and it is impossible to tree him if he is blade furying.

a very different scenario.

Also, 1v1 is stupid.  get void, use ult, permabash, you win.  Omni?  thats why you have about the best escape spell in the game.  look, and ult?  warp away 1300 range.

Or, get troll, deny then into submission, and permabash them.  you just dont have garenteed first stun like Void.

Permabash is king in 1v1.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Is Omnislash cooldown short?
If not, go for it.. using your ultimate to get out of a disable? Most likely, I won't die.. going to and fro from the fountain is as easy as 1, 2, 3.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 24, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Is Omnislash cooldown short?
> If not, go for it.. using your ultimate to get out of a disable? Most likely, I won't die.. going to and fro from the fountain is as easy as 1, 2, 3.



read above, get void, and kick his face in.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool down is 130/120/110 seconds.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, it's not a bad cooldown.

Note: It matters very much that it's physical. It'll go through things like Repel, Avatar, and other crazy spell blocking shit.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 24, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Yes, it's not a bad cooldown.
> 
> Note: It matters very much that it's physical. It'll go through things like Repel, Avatar, and other crazy spell blocking shit.



Almost all ults do.  they are not all physical.

the fact that it is physical actually weakens it from not being Chaos Damage.  Which is not reduced by the natural 30% hero armor.

and regardless, you Omni loses to a Void any day.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 24, 2007)

You are right. Omni's damage per strike ranges from 150-250, making possible base damage from 1,250 - 2,000. Then you have to factor in Additional slashes. Sounds rather nice, it already outclasses Lina's and Luna's famous ultimates.

As for Omni, it's not mine. fat404 wrote an excellent guide.

I dunno. It sounds to me like Omni and Void would be a close match. Their ultimates would cancel: Omni would begin slashing (first slash carries a small stun, so this would prevent Void from immediately using Chronosphere) and then Chronoshpere would activate. During that time, Jugger is stuck inside, but he's unselectable and invulnerable.When Chrono breaks, so does Omni. After that, it'd go down to crits and misses.

Then again, I dunno if Omni would just resume as soon as Chrono breaks.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't forget the bashes/stuns :3


----------



## Jotun (Jan 24, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Don't forget the bashes/stuns :3



It all comes down to the better player and the lucky bashes lol


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 24, 2007)

Get bashers :3


----------



## Draffut (Jan 24, 2007)

RockLee said:


> You are right. Omni's damage per strike ranges from 150-250, making possible base damage from 1,250 - 2,000. Then you have to factor in Additional slashes. Sounds rather nice, it already outclasses Lina's and Luna's famous ultimates.
> 
> As for Omni, it's not mine. fat404 wrote an excellent guide.
> 
> ...



Why use chrono when you omnislash?  just wave out of it, you are no longer in the area, so the spell dies.  then walk back and chrono afterwards, and proceed to perma-bash.

Luna's ult can hit for 1200 a person, on 3 people.  thats 3600 damage.  not as much on a solo target, but great for if there are multiple enemies.  and better 1v1 at lower levels.

Lina's ult can easily match Juggy's in damage after armor is calculated, with a sceptar.  and can target a single erson to finsih off in a many person fight.  these two spells are pretty mcuh equal, depending on situation eother can be better.



Jotun said:


> It all comes down to the better player and the lucky bashes lol



thats why void is the best, becuase if it ends up being basher vs. basher, youshould pretty much always have first bash with your ult.  slardar, AM, and Troll got nothing to really stop it.


----------



## Guts (Jan 24, 2007)

If your using Furion then i will use anti-mage.
Oh and i just played a guy named Rock_Lee.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 24, 2007)

Then I will use Furion.


----------



## Guts (Jan 24, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Then I will use Furion.


 Lolilops, well ok then. So sunday is it?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 24, 2007)

Hopefully. :3


----------



## Guts (Jan 24, 2007)

Are the other two in?
And your sure my ping wont be horrible?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 24, 2007)

We'll see. 


I hope the other two make it. :/


----------



## Guts (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah cause then you will have help. And your gonna need it.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 24, 2007)

damn, i wish i could connect to battle.net so that i could play along, stupid classmate, he broke my frozen throne cd, so i cant uninstall

anyway just got a double kill, stupid people, they were fighting roshan ( barathrum and razor) when they killed roshan, i used TGW, which killed razor, barathrum still got a few hp, my teammate lended me his refresher, used TGW again...


----------



## Guts (Jan 24, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> damn, i wish i could connect to battle.net so that i could play along, stupid classmate, he broke my frozen throne cd, so i cant uninstall
> 
> anyway just got a double kill, stupid people, they were fighting roshan ( barathrum and razor) when they killed roshan, i used TGW, which killed razor, barathrum still got a few hp, my teammate lended me his refresher, used TGW again...


Lies.                   jyfgfyfyuguy


----------



## Draffut (Jan 24, 2007)

TGW?
10 char limit


----------



## RockLee (Jan 24, 2007)

I forgot about Walk. Then, yes, unless Omni can follow him 1300 range (which I've heard it can follow Blink if they are still in the range of vision), then Void wins.

I'm in. What time? Remember, I'm East Coast, US.

I'm *Eneru*.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 24, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I forgot about Walk. Then, yes, unless Omni can follow him 1300 range (which I've heard it can follow Blink if they are still in the range of vision), then Void wins.
> 
> I'm in. What time? Remember, I'm East Coast, US.
> 
> I'm *Eneru*.



Blink topsout at about 800 range IIRC.  1300 is alot further then that.  alot further then he can follow.  Now if he could slash at you, while you wre moving, it would be possible.  but fortunately you become invulnerable when you wave (just like when Omni ults) so you wouldn't be able to whack me all the way to my destination.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't think Omni can follow Walk, actually.

Your Void may indeed be superior one on one.

Although, I have to say that Omni has great for potential for damage in a 1v1 situation. That's the only place I'll argue for it.


----------



## Guts (Jan 24, 2007)

Lategame Void would absolutely smash Jugg.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 24, 2007)

It all comes down to the player >/


----------



## Guts (Jan 24, 2007)

True,  Faceless isnt really the hardest to play really.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 24, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> It all comes down to the player >/



On evenly matched heroes sure, but when you are playing your counter hero...  

Speaking of Void. I just got smashed by him and a NS.

I was using Viper and things were going pretty well until certain ppl started solo pushing while every1 was missing.

Then when I couldn't lane because they were team ganking everyone and everyone on their team was dbl lvl (we were 11-14 they were 18-22) I tried creeping. NS seemed to get lucky on all the creep spots I was at. So then all we could do was defend. We started getting stronger with defending and then our BH and SA finally started killing Void and NS (the other heroes were getting owned by us so I didn't really count them)

We eventually had to get Sheep sticks on 4 ppl and we were starting to win. The noob on our team was posed to defend at base since mid and bot were totally taken out and creeps were knocking our tree. Just as we killed their whole team and they had no money to buy back + lots of creeps top which we could have won. I see our noob Bane right behind us, I looked at our base and then it ended :/


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 24, 2007)

I hate void, I hate using him. I usually swap..

Unless you're strong/buff, playing with Void will be crap.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 25, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I hate void, I hate using him. I usually swap..
> 
> Unless you're strong/buff, playing with Void will be crap.



I usually try to avoid playing Melee heros that require you to get Bashers/Perma Bash.

I really just don't think it takes any skill to Perma bash someone.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't play with him because he's freaking boring..


----------



## Draffut (Jan 25, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I usually try to avoid playing Melee heros that require you to get Bashers/Perma Bash.
> 
> I really just don't think it takes any skill to Perma bash someone.



using permabash effectivly is difficult in anything more then a 1v1.  especially since most permabash heros have low health. (except Slardar)

But then aain, nothign can really stop permabash except high evasion, or better permabash, in 1v1.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 25, 2007)

Lol ya I guess. Thats why I love Int, never get bored of spells 

Oh ya I just killed 5 heroes with chain frost xD

Edit: Idk about that, just slap Vlads and a BKB on :/

I mean how do you stop Naix perma bash with avatar on other than running away?

Unless the whole team has disables its pretty easy to take out 3+ members with perma bash. Void can just Chrono. You Got SB which I actually make an exception for because hes just too fun >_>


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 25, 2007)

SB.. I still wanna know how he solo'd roshan. >/


----------



## Jotun (Jan 25, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> SB.. I still wanna know how he solo'd roshan. >/



I think if you attack him right as he spawns maybe? Idk like I said it should have been fixed lol


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 25, 2007)

He said something like 4 minutes into the game.. AHH, I'LL NEVER FIND OUT! ><


----------



## Draffut (Jan 25, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol ya I guess. Thats why I love Int, never get bored of spells
> 
> Oh ya I just killed 5 heroes with chain frost xD
> 
> ...



you cant beat permabash niax solo... noone can...

your best bet is get a blinker, and escape as soon as you get a bash free second.

Or play captain broken, Avernus, and ult.


----------



## Guts (Jan 25, 2007)

I seen this bug where this guy picked spirit breaker and ran around for a bit, then repicked drow ranger, then he had charge on drow.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 25, 2007)

Guts said:


> I seen this bug where this guy picked spirit breaker and ran around for a bit, then repicked drow ranger, then he had charge on drow.



Yeah, same thing happened in a game I played tonight.  Only it was Lich.  The guy had a Lich with regular boots flying around at 485, and there was no way to slow him down.  

I think the trick to soloing Roshan is that you use the Spiritbreaker, charge roshan, and quickly -repick or -swaphero after getting aggro at the start of a game.  This'll make Roshan run to the base fountain and get owned.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 25, 2007)

barathrum is so damn impossible to evade once hes like lvl 16+ greater bash, charge of darkness... WTF i cant move , i tried blinking but he still has charge of darkness


----------



## Wesley (Jan 25, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> barathrum is so damn impossible to evade once hes like lvl 16+ greater bash, charge of darkness... WTF i cant move , i tried blinking but he still has charge of darkness



One time, and I mean only one time.  This will probably never happen again anywhere.

One time, I was playing Tinker and laning like a mad man, farming gold, practically carrying the team.  So Spiritbreaker charges me.  I see this and decide to teleport out, but he manages to hit me before I finish teleporting.  But since I had linken's it dispelled his charge see.

Not to be detered he decides to ult me, where just as he's disappearing I finish teleporting...

To my base's fountain.  He appears right next to me a second later and gets owned.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 25, 2007)

wow, you must be really lucky

i also had that kind of experience about a year ago...

i saw my enemy with really low hp, so I used impetus on him, the teleport finished, and i saw my impetus running like a bullet and owned my opponent in his base!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 25, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> wow, you must be really lucky
> 
> i also had that kind of experience about a year ago...
> 
> i saw my enemy with really low hp, so I used impetus on him, the teleport finished, and i saw my impetus running like a bullet and owned my opponent in his base!



Yeah, some moves like Spectre's dagger have unlimited range.  They'll track forever after firing if a target moves.  A blinking AM can outrun some moves if he's really good.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 25, 2007)

i saw one college guy playing, he used pudge, his opponent is  magina, when magina blinked, he was able to meat hook him, he's really good at his timing


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, that's some pretty nice aim.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 25, 2007)

Wesley said:


> One time, and I mean only one time.  This will probably never happen again anywhere.
> 
> One time, I was playing Tinker and laning like a mad man, farming gold, practically carrying the team.  So Spiritbreaker charges me.  I see this and decide to teleport out, but he manages to hit me before I finish teleporting.  But since I had linken's it dispelled his charge see.
> 
> ...



I have done that few times where I blink to fountain and hes Ult in the fountain lol


----------



## RockLee (Jan 25, 2007)

As Sladar, I had very low Hp, around 50, and I was in my opponent's base during a push. I see an enemy Necro start to use his standard nuke so I run to base. I manage to out run it and heal enough to take the hit. xD

The same can be done for Tinker's missle; I've done it as well.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 25, 2007)

RockLee said:


> As Sladar, I had very low Hp, around 50, and I was in my opponent's base during a push. I see an enemy Necro start to use his standard nuke so I run to base. I manage to out run it and heal enough to take the hit. xD
> 
> The same can be done for Tinker's missle; I've done it as well.



I need to find that vid of the AM who got chased all the way from bottom sent tower, to scourge base fountain, by necro's nuke.

He didn't fair as well as you when he reached the fountain.

Part 3

There it is.  It's actualy lycan, not AM....

While looking for good DOTA vids on Youtube (there is alot of crappy ones)

Part 3
Part 3

I really shouldn't be posting this but I like most you guys.

Part 3

Thast how to get a perminent lvl 4 charge of darkness n any hero with SB bug.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL at the wolf.


Did he have him stop running to prove it could've killed him? >S


----------



## bigyam (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL sucks to be the guy that got charged beside fountain.  He called it too.  awesome haha.

the spirit breaker bug recent to the .40 version?  gonna try it out =].


----------



## Jotun (Jan 26, 2007)

That glitch is so gay xD

I still have yet to see that in an ArEm match tho


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 26, 2007)

> LOL sucks to be the guy that got charged beside fountain. He called it too. awesome haha.
> 
> the spirit breaker bug recent to the .40 version? gonna try it out =].



barathrum has many bugs in 6.40


----------



## Jotun (Jan 26, 2007)

Just tried that glitch out with Naix xD

It seems no matter what 522 is the max MS.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah it is, but its cool to have 522 ms when your below lvl 10

@guts
too lazy to buy


----------



## Guts (Jan 26, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> yeah it is, but its cool to have 522 ms when your below lvl 10
> 
> @guts
> too lazy to buy


Dont address me like that young lady. Its Mr Guts to you.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 26, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, some moves like Spectre's dagger have unlimited range.  They'll track forever after firing if a target moves.  A blinking AM can outrun some moves if he's really good.


If you don't buy you can't play.
No way to get a copy from your friends and use another cd key. [via cd key generator or not]


----------



## Guts (Jan 26, 2007)

You can play against A.I, tune your skills!


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 26, 2007)

> Dont address me like that young lady. Its Mr Guts to you.



............


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 26, 2007)

NA with dagon is killer


----------



## RockLee (Jan 26, 2007)

I got really good with the flying ghost thingy that summons bats.

I went on my best streak ever; 7 kills. 8D

Too bad my team sucked to hell.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 26, 2007)

Playing DotA again. Everyone post your names again, on this page. I'm *Eneru.* Bold your names as well.

On *East Coast*. If you wanna play, send me a message.

Edit:

*FlightOfHeaven* on *West Coast*


----------



## Draffut (Jan 27, 2007)

*ElephantKakuzu* on East

*Draffut* on West.

I almost always play east.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

*hoonie7* on West.


Clinkz = major ownage.
You can't suck with Clinkz.


----------



## Guts (Jan 27, 2007)

Late game NA owned me, i was still easily the strongest on my team.
My name is *Sgt Khan*, but i live in Australia.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 27, 2007)

*DreadlordItachi* asia gateway


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

LOL Asia?

I owned with PA :3
I got a MKB JUST for Witch Docter. :3


----------



## RockLee (Jan 27, 2007)

o_O We are on different servers, each of us.

What'll we do?!


----------



## Draffut (Jan 27, 2007)

RockLee said:


> o_O We are on different servers, each of us.
> 
> What'll we do?!



Masturbate.

Thats the answer to everything.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

A side of Draffut we've never seen. o.O


We'll all just go on one server :3


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 27, 2007)

> Masturbate.
> 
> Thats the answer to everything.


WTF 0_o...........


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Okay.. anyway..


Has anyone tried the crow?


----------



## RockLee (Jan 27, 2007)

It's awesome. Gets you items, let's you scout out the whole map for blinking, and can be used for kills. I normally get it.

What server? If we got people from Asia, Austrailia, and East and West Coast U.S., then I'd recommend West Coast.

I wonder if my account works on West. If anyone is interested in gaming a little today, let me know.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 27, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Okay.. anyway..
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the crow?



Ya, its dumb obviously fanservice xD

I am *Orange_Picker* on West and most likely East as well

We can all try going to East/West I guess. Its gonna be hard for Uchiha most likely though 

Played few ownage games with Nerub Ass. I just went Guinsoo and I had 12-0

I got lucky on more than half of the kills though, I just had a feeling someone was close by so I Vendettad and BAM. I love Manaburn whoring in the beginning. I get Robe of Magi and a Sobi + 1 Clarity potion. If I am lucky, mana dependent heroes showup and get owned. I played a game agaisnt techies and he never had mana. I got FB on him just as he was about to Suicide xD

Manaburning INT heroes has given me a new type of satisfaction xD

I played 4 ArEm games with NA, and the mid heroes I went agaisnt were:

Techies/Levi, Zues/Furion, Lion/Techies, Pugna/Terror

I had streaks above 8 on all games and I think I died a total of 2 times xD

Lady luck was basically giving me a BJ  

Note: They weren't that bad of players either and the games lasted somehwat long


----------



## RockLee (Jan 27, 2007)

All right. I made an account on *West*. It's *FlightOfHeaven*.

So, I'll add all of you. That cool?

Can't use the same account on two servers, apparently. That, or I forgot the password to the Western Eneru.

Added all of you, but none of you are online. X( Playing East Side again.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 27, 2007)

Fo shizzle, Ill add you when I log in tmrw.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

RockLee said:


> It's awesome. Gets you items, let's you scout out the whole map *for blinking**, and can be used for kills*. I normally get it.


I'm somewhat confused.


BTW, here
I forgot to talk about this junk.
I like how they changed the kill/death window, and added this one. :3


----------



## RockLee (Jan 27, 2007)

Sweet. What time are we gonna game?

Edit:

You can't blink where you haven't explored. With the crow, you can scout the whole map without having to walk, and the crow can get to places you can blink to, but can't walk to.

Give a crow a dagon. >D

Edit2: That screen is awesome. <3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow.. a freaking dragon. Wait, if it's killed, the item's dropped. >/
Blinking? Teleporting? I guess it's somewhat usefel then. 

Ya like the screen? Freaking OJ was a pain in the ass early game.. 
I died at least 7 times because of him.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 27, 2007)

BTW, the items don't drop.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

WTF, THEY FREAKING RESPAWN!? D:


----------



## RockLee (Jan 27, 2007)

no

they just disappear

But they don't get em!

Wanna play?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

That's retarded, why would you put a 5000 gold + worth item on a freaking bird! D:

Later tonight. :3


----------



## RockLee (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, if you are awesome at microing...

I once saw a Beastmaster with 2 crows, and a dagon on each of them and himself. 1200 in one hit. It was pretty awesome. He only used them for defending, though.

Also, sure. I'll play West, then. FlightOfHeaven is the name.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Give me your msn. I'll tell you when I'll play! ^^


Microing.. think Tod would be good at DOTA?


----------



## RockLee (Jan 27, 2007)

Who's Tod? D:

Also, isn't my MSN under my name?

the tiger 2 (at) bellsouth dot net

you get it, right?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Tod is the worlds greatest WC3 player.
Not custom games.. know what I mean right?

Anyway.. them pros have micro.. obviously. D:


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont get the crow, I only get it when all of my equipments are complete


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

I would probably consider getting it if my slots were full and I needed to synthesis an item. :x


----------



## RockLee (Jan 28, 2007)

I used to get it first, along with boots. Now I don't get it as often, as I try to get Arcane or Vit + Ring of Health and Boots of Travel before level 11, rendering a chicken useless.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Ah, the Arcane Ring..

Someone with Arcane&Mek would be nice to have.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Jan 28, 2007)

where do you play WC or DoTa??? GG Client or Battle.net???


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

battle.net.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 28, 2007)

Heheh. Hoonie got taken. >D


----------



## RockLee (Jan 28, 2007)

Ugh, that was gay as hell.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

That was FUN as hell. ;D


----------



## Guts (Jan 29, 2007)

What'd i miss?...


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Jan 29, 2007)

i play on GG client..... my name there is z|m ill try to register in battle.net though...  XD XD XD..... hehehe


----------



## Jotun (Jan 29, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> That was FUN as hell. ;D



Did sum1 get pwned? 


























I think someone got pwned


----------



## RockLee (Jan 29, 2007)

I raped as Razor.

Got raped as Terrorblade. I blame my teammates. I wasn't even able to get to skadi.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 29, 2007)

some teammates are only after kills!
like one time i was SK and my opponent is barathrum, i did my epicenter but it only halved his hp, so we fought normally, then one of my teammate(axe) came and was just standing, I used burrow strike to escape but he charged me, and i died, then my teamate followed him and culling him


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 29, 2007)

Well when he was Razor I got owned.. I wasn't doing bad.. it's my teammates - they weren't getting stronger.
I was actually 5-1 until he started getting his mjolliner and all that crap.


I think I have the replay for my vengeful game. ;D


----------



## RockLee (Jan 29, 2007)

Jesus.

I was just confused that game. I don't play Terror often. Should I get moljiniir and play him like Razor? go for arcane and skadi?

I didn't have a definite build in mind, which is why I lost. I'll play him like razor next time


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 30, 2007)

I say there's two ways you can go with TB.
Melee = Build like PA, Spec, or other high attack speed characters. With sunder it's like fighting with twice the amount of health points.
Ranged = Get Skadi. Simple as that. Skadis + 3 images


----------



## Jotun (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol I won 3 games in a row without boots all 3 I dominated. I got Warlock, Omniknight, and QoP.

Warlock was alot funnier though because I just got robe of magi and sobi mask first, then I went stats and the heal/nuke. Somehow I killed a 4 hero gank agaisnt me mid and then I just kept getting buff.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 30, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol I won 3 games in a row without boots all 3 I dominated. I got Warlock, Omniknight, and QoP.
> 
> Warlock was alot funnier though because I just got robe of magi and sobi mask first, then I went stats and the heal/nuke. Somehow I killed a 4 hero gank agaisnt me mid and then I just kept getting buff.



I cna see the Queen (ranged blink with slow) and Omni (aura).

But if they couldn;t drop you as warlock.... somethign was wrong.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 30, 2007)

It's your opponents!


----------



## Jotun (Jan 30, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I cna see the Queen (ranged blink with slow) and Omni (aura).
> 
> But if they couldn;t drop you as warlock.... somethign was wrong.



Lmao tell me about it.



> It's your opponents!



No dobut xD It was just sad


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 30, 2007)

Once, I solo'd the whole team with Razor. 


They suck so much.. but it feels so good owning the living crap out of them. 

And LOL, guess what guys. I'm going to start playing WoW. 
My friend's going to lend me his account.. though I probably won't play more than what the trial offers me. Besides.. I don't want to pay for the damn thing.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 31, 2007)

Be careful.

I just thought about getting moljinnir with terror... But then I realized I cannot get Manta then.

I guess I could get M for farming first and then Manta for hero killing, and just swap them in their item slots.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

Too much of a hassle. It's impractical. :/


----------



## Draffut (Jan 31, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Once, I solo'd the whole team with Razor.
> 
> 
> They suck so much.. but it feels so good owning the living crap out of them.
> ...



Ya.. started playign WOW again.  Be careful it's addictive.  Since Sunday morning when I started back up, I have slept 15 hours, worked 26, and played probobly 32.  Dont let it get your soul.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

Everyone keeps saying that. 


I won't let it get to me.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Everyone keeps saying that.
> 
> 
> I won't let it get to me.



Lol WoW eh? After being able to quit FFXI (Prolly the most addicting online game + Waste of time) I was able to put WoW down easily. My friend wants me to save his soul and help him lvl his 63 Druid to 70 so he can just worry about school work. I will prolly start grinding on the weekend, although its been way too long since I played though and I have no exp. with playing a druid xD

Theres been alot of assholes lately who won't swap when I want their hero, then repick and say "I will swap you now"

I mean wtf? Pisses the fuck out of me.

I got morphling and dominated sub-par players and I was happy again so it didn't bother me too long xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

Once I clicked on his name to swap right? And this guy repicked.. got a crappy hero.. and THEN agreed to my swap.. ><


----------



## Draffut (Jan 31, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Theres been alot of assholes lately who won't swap when I want their hero, then repick and say "I will swap you now"
> 
> I mean wtf? Pisses the fuck out of me.



I leave games when people do this.  If I ask for swap, and they repick without even offering, I leave.  I am not playing with useless teammates in a team game.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

You can't blame him.. he didn't want your hero.. but didn't want his hero more. He took a chance. ><


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> You can't blame him.. he didn't want your hero.. but didn't want his hero more. He took a chance. ><



No it doesn't make ANY FUCKING SENSE. They are going to repick anyways right? So swap and THEN REPICK. 

@Draffut: I would love to leave games like that, but my friend usually ends up leaving if the game is uneven and in our favor or if we have retards on our team (Which happens more than often) so I tend to like to stay since I am usually forced to leave when I play with my friend xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

No, they could repick.. then if they don't like that character, they can swap with you. You might like his repick.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> No, they could repick.. then if they don't like that character, they can swap with you. You might like his repick.



Thats retarded logic, you have a 25% chance of getting lucky.

If they don't want to swap you in the first place that should mean

They do not want to use your character. Why? No clue everyone has their reasons. So why would you repick and then ask for a character you did not want to play as initially?

Thats like if we were in a lottery and I wanted to swap tickets with you, but you said you didn't want to and bought another ticket and then after I won the prize they are like, wanna swap now?

n00b logic


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

Jotun said:


> They do not want to use your character. Why? No clue everyone has their reasons. So why would you repick and then ask for a character you did not want to play as initially?


Because the character he repicked is even worse for him.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Because the character he repicked is even worse for him.



I refer you to my Lottery analogy on the post above.

Repick is a lottery, if you don't get what you want again Tough Luck buddy.

Most n00bs leave after repicking another hero they don't like 

Edit: I personally do not repick, unless there are gay circumstances.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

They're willing to take that chance.


If there are noobs like that.. it's better you leave in the beginning. 

But wait, are you the one that hates leaving no matter what?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> They're willing to take that chance.
> 
> 
> If there are noobs like that.. it's better you leave in the beginning.
> ...



Ya, I don't like to leave. I play most games just for the experience. Since I do that I understand why we lost ands its harder to lose next time. Unless they are COMPLETE NOOBS like buying 5 chickens or something, I won't leave


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

I repick when my whole team is ranged/melee.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I repick when my whole team is ranged/melee.



Its likewise with me if we are all STR/AGL/INT. I usually wait to see if someone else repicks though, because like I said I don't like to repick. That little extra money in the start makes wonders of difference with certain heroes imo.

Be it in the form of HP regen or Mana regen


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

No kidding. You feel so much weaker without any items. ><


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2007)

It's basically like dieing right at the start or getting negative 2 hero kills xD

Don't take repicks lightly, only do it if you NEED to xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

No kidding. Like if I get er.. I don't know.

Who do you think are the worst?


----------



## RockLee (Jan 31, 2007)

Heros?

I know Pugna is difficult to play, especially late game. You have to trick him out with Dagon (max), Skadi, Guinsoo, Boots of Travel and Necrominion (max) for him to stand a chance late game.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

Skadi + Guinsoo = no no


----------



## RockLee (Jan 31, 2007)

Why not?!

Too much money?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 31, 2007)

Orb effects.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2007)

Guinsoo isn't an Orb. Also if you have a scepter and a BKB the dmg you do about 3,000 drain damage total with decripfy basically. So if you can get them in a place where they can't move, turn your ult on and its GG


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

Guinsoo has the corruption orb.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Guinsoo has the corruption orb.



Thats Desolator....

http://dota-allstars.com/items.php

Guinsoo does not have an Orb


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

OH shi- my bad. Guinsoo's sheep stick.


----------



## Guts (Feb 1, 2007)

Does vladmirs stack with sny?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes it does because its an Aura not an Orb effect, 1000th post xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh wow.. 1000th post. Thanks for keeping this thread active guys. ^^


Vladimirs is lifesteal right?


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah! vladimir is good with BM her babies will live a long life


----------



## Draffut (Feb 1, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> yeah! vladimir is good with BM her babies will live a long life



Throw a Satanic, Leoric, and Ult in there, and you have a BM with well over 100% LL.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 1, 2007)

Satanic won't work. Her orb overrides it. And her orb is better, anyways.

Anyone want to play?

Edit: Gonna run an experiment with Luna, see if Skadi works.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 1, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Satanic won't work. Her orb overrides it. And her orb is better, anyways.
> 
> Anyone want to play?
> 
> Edit: Gonna run an experiment with Luna, see if Skadi works.



i've done it and had no problems stacking them, dont know why, but it worked for me.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 1, 2007)

Odd. Both worked? Satanic and her orb? Huh. I'll check that out.

Wanna play?'

Edit: Her bounce works, but the frost attack doesn't activate.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2007)

I will play, you still on RL?

Edit: Which Realm are you on


----------



## RockLee (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm going to be on East.

Edit: Lifeleech works on her, but her orb gets overridden. I tested her with satanic, her orb fully leveled, 4 hypers, BoT.

I'm going to play. but it'll be in a while. My dad's making me do some paperwork. Ugh.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok I am in channel Pew on east Orange_Picker


----------



## RockLee (Feb 1, 2007)

Um, see what I saisd above. I thank you for trying to play with me, but I'll be a little while.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2007)

No problem I will play some pubs and wait in east, I added Eneru to my list 

Hopefully I get some good heroes and own today <.< I don't want to look like crap xD


----------



## Draffut (Feb 1, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Um, see what I saisd above. I thank you for trying to play with me, but I'll be a little while.



Must have fixed it since i first tried  it whe Vlads was released.  oh well.

Get BoT and still rape with 100% life leech.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol, n00bs ruined our game >.< They had so many disables. NS Bane Tiny Centaur and Veno. Couldn't even do anything because we were underlvled and Ursa decided to go afk forever. Plus the fact that RockLee had a glass hero >.<
We could have won if it wasn't for Ursa


----------



## RockLee (Feb 1, 2007)

Thing is, with Manta and Skadi, just those two items, he's not a glass hero any more. He has two clones and he'd be around 2200 hp at that point. But he needs to get to at least Manta + Point Booster so he can take some damage.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Thing is, with Manta and Skadi, just those two items, he's not a glass hero any more. He has two clones and he'd be around 2200 hp at that point. But he needs to get to at least Manta + Point Booster so he can take some damage.



Ya I know, but there was no way any of us could leave the base, let alone farm.

xD


----------



## Guts (Feb 1, 2007)

I use treads, vladmirs, sny and then radience on spectre


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 2, 2007)

If I EVER want lifesteel (which is highly unlikely).. I'd go for Satanic.


----------



## Guts (Feb 2, 2007)

What do you have against life steal?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 2, 2007)

I find it useless against characters with critical damage. Dx


----------



## Guts (Feb 2, 2007)

But the brilliance aura on vlads is so...brilliant.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 2, 2007)

Brilliance aura? So Vladimirs gives you mana+ and life+.

Which character would need these two?


----------



## Guts (Feb 2, 2007)

Alot of characters need both mana+ and health+.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 2, 2007)

Like what? I don't like getting items that support more than one thing.. because it's boost is obviously mediocre.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 2, 2007)

You also get Armor + Aura with Vladmirs. It's a decent item, more useful early game and plus its not an orb effect.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 2, 2007)

Exactly.. later in the game, brilliance aura is useless.


----------



## Guts (Feb 2, 2007)

But you dont get it for the brilliance aura. Late game if you have sny and radience lifesteal will be handy. Especially with a 1 on 1 character like spectre.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 2, 2007)

I disagree. The Aura on Vladimir's is rather useful.

I'll be the first to admit that +2 or +3 armor at level 25 doesn't matter much. But an 80% mana regen aura is crazy awesome, since it affects everyone, and almost every hero benefits from a boost. Since it's a percent boost, it grows along with the hero.

And a 16% lifesteal aura isn't bad at all, considering the orbs your melee heros will get. Some will get lifesteal, and this will just augument that leech. Some get SnY, and that compliments it. Desolator, Skadi, Manta? All work with Vlad.

Remember, what benefits the team is much better than something that just benefits you. I've actually gotten Vlad's on some ranged heros, to help my 3-4 melee allies.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 3, 2007)

*shurgs*
Level 25 heroes have a huge amount of mana.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 3, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> *shurgs*
> Level 25 heroes have a huge amount of mana.



What happens when they run out and just need alittle more to nuke to kill a hero, or when they are fighting a hero and about to die but you are in range so you life Steal aura helps them?

Its a pretty balanced item and I only don't like getting it unless I need another spot


----------



## RockLee (Feb 3, 2007)

Of course, even strength melee heros have around 1k of mana, give or take 100. But spells for them cost quite and bit and have low cooldowns. This would greatly benefit them

Now, to talk about my exploits:

As Visage, the Necro'lic, I kicked some ass after I accidentally played without Jotun (:<). Apparently, BoT, Hyper, Mekansim and Necrominion are excellent items for him.

Yesterday, I found an excellent build for Naix, one that let me take on Balanar (NS), Magnus (MT), Leviathan (TH), Bradwarden (CC), and Aggron (OM) one after the other. We were losing badly and were down one man. My allies were Rhasta and Pugna and Viper. I got 2 Bracers, Boots of Travel, Sange and Yasha, and Yasha. This boosted his speed up to 477, which is more than enough to chase any hero once they are hit once by Naix's poison. I managed to catch Balanar at night. <3


----------



## Jotun (Feb 3, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Of course, even strength melee heros have around 1k of mana, give or take 100. But spells for them cost quite and bit and have low cooldowns. This would greatly benefit them
> 
> Now, to talk about my exploits:
> 
> ...



Lol its cool I actually had to go to the store 10 mins after that so I guess it was fate. I can't use Necrominion that well since I don't like to Micro (The last time I laddered was when I was in middle school xD)

I have done the extra Yasha thing, its so fucking mean xD

Played some dumb games in the 2-4 AM period, and I mean DUMB games. I got Echantress and didn't have items because I guess some1 bought the same thing as I clicked and I didn't notice until I was all the way top. Then I ended up dieing even though I had Omni up there with me lvl 4 and full mana.
Next thing I see is the whole other team start talking in chinese in ALL then they left.

Then I got Magnataur and I was doing pretty well considering I had a Mana Burning whore in my lane who was stupid enough to let me heal to 90 mana (<3 Wave Nuke). Mid game its pretty even and someone dies and says this is pointless we lost and left. 10 mins later another leaves says samething. We hold pretty well 3v5 and take mid out completely. Then they just outlaned/outnumbered us and we lost. I saw some stupid builds in the games I played. Clinkz with a Lothars as his main item/boots. Earthshaker with a Mekanism and a boot of elvinskin (no boots at all which made me think he misbought an item..) and then I saw an SA with a Skadi and Mask of death


----------



## RockLee (Feb 3, 2007)

xD

I have a funny tale, as well. I was playing as Centaur (we lost) and I was tanking in mid lane, fighting off a push. Well, I managed to kill one hero, and saw that there was an SA creeping about. I stood there, and hit him every time he appeared (no mana for stun). Suddenly, I see that I have 30-40 life. We are around level 12, and I'm sure to die. Then I realize I have an ace up my sleeve when I see him attack a creep for gold and disappear. I move off to the side, and suddenly I see him appear infront of me a few body lengths away.

He crosses his arms, blinks to my side, raises his sickle high for a backstab and

UUUAAAGGGHHH

He's dead. Why? He slammed right into my 60 damage return aura, and he obviously had less than that.

xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 3, 2007)

LOL, WHAT AURA?


----------



## RockLee (Feb 3, 2007)

My thorns aura. <3

I lost, though. I think I'll go for stun and stats only, like I usually do.


----------



## Gir (Feb 3, 2007)

I managed too obtain 3 Divine Rapiers...I still lost
I was overwhelmed by about 500 super creeps.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 3, 2007)

What hero?


----------



## Gir (Feb 3, 2007)

Lord of Avernus


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow.


Omniknight's ultimate isn't too great. ><


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 4, 2007)

> Edit: Gonna run an experiment with Luna, see if Skadi works.



it does stack, but only the first attack would be the ice


----------



## Guts (Feb 4, 2007)

Jotun i fucking love your sig and avatar.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 4, 2007)

That reminds me, I gotta read Berserk again. Or start reading it again, in any case.

Also, I did not see any ice effect whatsoever on Luna. D:


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 4, 2007)

Why not? Luna has an orb?


----------



## RockLee (Feb 4, 2007)

No. She has a bouncing attack. Apparently, the coding for her attack messes with the coding for orbs. I hear that lifeleech works with her bounce, although I do not know if she receives lifeleech per bounce or only the first bounce.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 4, 2007)

It's not like I'll want to get a Skadi's for Luna. :3

BTW, I forgot to say.. but I found out that Ursa is a ranged character. :s


----------



## Quon (Feb 4, 2007)

so how often does this guy release a newer version of dota? im tired of all stupid pugs around


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 4, 2007)

Whenever there's a need to fix something. Or when he wants to add new items and/or characters. ^^

EDIT: Features too.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 4, 2007)

Guts said:


> Jotun i fucking love your sig and avatar.



Lol thanks xD

Nerub Weaver is so fun to play when your fighting noobs


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 4, 2007)

I hate weaver.. if you don't have good items, you're done for.


----------



## Guts (Feb 5, 2007)

Never played as him/her.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 5, 2007)

It's good early game.. I have to admit. Those invisible units are good for patrolling around the map.


----------



## Guts (Feb 5, 2007)

That guy with multicast is strong. Forgot his name stone somethong.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 5, 2007)

Ogre Magi. I own with him with just a Scepter and BoT. :3


----------



## Guts (Feb 5, 2007)

Thats all you need.


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 5, 2007)

> Also, I did not see any ice effect whatsoever on Luna. D:


you should see it on the first attack, then it returns to a glave and bounces


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 5, 2007)

Not late game. I got owned late game.
So I bought a HoT!


----------



## RockLee (Feb 5, 2007)

> you should see it on the first attack, then it returns to a glave and bounces



Incorrect. It stayed with the ice animation with every bounce, but there was no ice effect to speak of.

Also, with casters, arcane rules early game.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Incorrect. It stayed with the ice animation with every bounce, but there was no ice effect to speak of.
> 
> Also, with casters, arcane rules early game.



Arcane is great on strength heroes for the whole game.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 5, 2007)

Arcane Ring? Ya it owns, sorta helps on Tinker too..SORTA lol

I saw a techies try getting one right at the start tho and he failed at life if you know what I mean. He had used like 1 mine for the first 30 mins and still only had the recipe the ring of protection and a pair of boots.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 6, 2007)

:s

I personally love to get it on people like Necro, Ogre, and Magus. 90 mana for 300 damage, 8 sec cooldown, and basically for no mana cost figuring in regen and Arcane? Yes please.


----------



## zgnoud (Feb 7, 2007)

huh tinker probally my best hero. if your good with microing, his probally one of the best hero to push, and hero kill with from early -> late (where he really shines late game) if you know how to play him properly. ive won 2vs5 games with tinker hehe.


----------



## Guts (Feb 7, 2007)

See the new version is out. Does anybody know if there were any changes? 
Maybe they just fixed the SB bugs.


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 7, 2007)

ogre magi is teh deadly with scepter, 40% chance of multicast
multicast=hell


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 7, 2007)

It should tell you what they fixed on the website.


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 8, 2007)

just tried slardar, he rocks!!!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 8, 2007)

I hate Slardar.. ><
He's a chaser, and I'm not too good at that.


----------



## Guts (Feb 9, 2007)

Slardar isnt just a chaser. :S


----------



## Jotun (Feb 9, 2007)

I hate Sladar because he can do too many things. Tank/Chase/Bash etc

Only like to play him when they have ww/invis heroes 

They nerfed Twin Headed dragons base dmg -_- and they nerfed the boost Doom gets from Scepter which makes sense.


----------



## Kwagga (Feb 9, 2007)

Its scary just how fast sladar and that bloodseeker dude can get!


----------



## Jotun (Feb 9, 2007)

I got a Skadi with Lycan and it owned better than SnY imo.

The HP boost and constant slow was just awsome. Maim is cool when it lands, but meh.

I hope they do that thing for Melee skadi next update, longer slow duration or w/e.


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 10, 2007)

slardar is good with leoric, total stun ownage!!!


----------



## RockLee (Feb 10, 2007)

I like how cheap items can make all the difference.

I am terrible with Ursa, and was forced to play as him last game. I got RoH first, followed by BoT.

Just those two items are sufficient to start making Ursa a killer. Afterwards, as the game progressed, I got Lothars, Yasha (5% movespeed boost <3), and Heart. Honestly, getting to Yasha was more than enough. With 419 movespeed, Windwalk, Bloodlust and Earthquake, it was more than enough to kill most heros. I got one of my best scores ever. 11-5

Edit:

It would have been more had it not been for the fact that they had VS and Luna hanging around. Those stuns would screw me up a lot, and they always stuck together.

Also, Lothars saved my life several times. When ever I saw Juggernaught begin his Omnislash animation, I'd activate Lothars. It seems that when I'm being attacked, Lothars takes a little longer to activate. Regardless, I was never hit with more than 2-3 of this slashes before I went invisible, causing his much vaunted Omnislash to be wasted. >D


----------



## Draffut (Feb 10, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I like how cheap items can make all the difference.
> 
> I am terrible with Ursa, and was forced to play as him last game. I got RoH first, followed by BoT.
> 
> Just those two items are sufficient to start making Ursa a killer. Afterwards, as the game progressed, I got Lothars, Yasha (5% movespeed boost <3), and Heart. Honestly, getting to Yasha was more than enough. With 419 movespeed, Windwalk, Bloodlust and Earthquake, it was more than enough to kill most heros. I got one of my best scores ever. 11-5



My favorite items for Ursa are SoulBoosters  good mana and health, for fairly cheap.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 10, 2007)

I know people like the boosters on Ursa, but I found to my surprise that regen and movespeed seem to do him much good. It probably plays into the fact that I don't get his ultimate for a while. I tend to do this:

Fury Swipes
Earthshock
Overpower

I get those skills in that order until they've been maxed out. Then I go for his ultimate.

I just find that I don't bother with his ultimate most of the time. Around level 11-12, when they are mostly maked out, I find I can take away 900 life with just my skills.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 10, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I know people like the boosters on Ursa, but I found to my surprise that regen and movespeed seem to do him much good. It probably plays into the fact that I don't get his ultimate for a while. I tend to do this:
> 
> Fury Swipes
> Earthshock
> ...



MS is also very important for Ursa.  My favorite build would probobly be:

BoT
Soulbooster
Soulbooster
Soulbooster
Lothars
Y&S


----------



## Draffut (Feb 10, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I know people like the boosters on Ursa, but I found to my surprise that regen and movespeed seem to do him much good. It probably plays into the fact that I don't get his ultimate for a while. I tend to do this:
> 
> Fury Swipes
> Earthshock
> ...



MS is also very important for Ursa.  My favorite build would probobly be:

BoT
Soulbooster
Soulbooster
Soulbooster
Lothars
Y&S


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 10, 2007)

Going on West as hoonie7 soon.


----------



## ANBUSoldier (Feb 10, 2007)

I think that is a good theory, and where on earth would you find it in the real world?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 10, 2007)

Wrong thread? 

BTW, zeus is sorely under-rated. D:


----------



## Guts (Feb 10, 2007)

Argh i hate Zeus, at the lan i go to there is a pro zeus...So many low health deaths.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 10, 2007)

He's especially good when there's a huge clash. :3


----------



## Guts (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, double kills all the time. I hate how you get your hopes up when your about the make the fountain...then dead.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 10, 2007)

LOL that's hilarious/

Spectre's ultimate is rigged me thinks. =/


----------



## Guts (Feb 10, 2007)

Haha hes so strong.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 10, 2007)

No, it's the fact that it can go to any hero on the map. ><


----------



## Guts (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah its so easy to target there weakest hero, a kill everytime. Or ofcourse low hp.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 10, 2007)

Not to mention her slow..

She was rigged months ago, and she still is.
I thought she was toned down. :/


----------



## RockLee (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone want to play right now?


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 10, 2007)

zeus is my fav hero, mercurial with 2 blade mails and 2 butterfly pwns all


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm playing soon. :3


----------



## Guts (Feb 11, 2007)

How good did you go in that game hoonie?
I got like 12-4 with spectre.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 11, 2007)

Its official, every AREM pub game I have gotten Morph, I have won via all them leaving or us just pwning.

xD Its the waveform. I especially love soloing Furion and getting some tangos just in case I have no mana for wave.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 11, 2007)

Ohh, tango's for getting out of his trap eh? Smart. 


Guts said:


> How good did you go in that game hoonie?
> I got like 12-4 with spectre.


Don't know.. I rarely died.. since Spectre has such a high movement speed.


----------



## Guts (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol i got a double kill in that game in was funny as, i was about to kill a person at bot, they were in red health..and my image killed them. And somehow i got teleported to their base and killed a leaver. went to there shop bought a teleport scroll and got outta there.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 12, 2007)

Stop lieing! 
The fountain would've killed you by then. >/


----------



## Guts (Feb 12, 2007)

Not when they put the leaver up at the four houses.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, I see. ><

Anyway, Jubei came on twice on bnet today.
Both times I whispered to him.. and both times he didn't respond.

1. Too busy playing
2. Scared
3. Ignored me


----------



## Guts (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, i spoke to you first >__<
and then i said ok when you said pm me.
But then my brother came home so i couldnt play no more.
Oh and my brother uses the same username as me.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 12, 2007)

No you got scared that's what. ;D


----------



## Guts (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh sorry, sorry.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 12, 2007)

Hahaha, come back when you're ready to dual a godlike.

Reference: Afro Samurai =o


----------



## Guts (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol and when will he be in this thread?


----------



## Sinicity (Feb 12, 2007)

If you guys play on USWest

I'd love to join up, I can host games.

My best hero is probably Soul Keeper or Nevermore. 
And my most annoying character is Phantom Lancer...Imagine a base with 11 images running around 

Anyways if you guys do play USwest, share the account name so I can join up.
Mine is ZXero


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 12, 2007)

Hoon isn't here right now. He needs to sleep. 

Sure thing man, add me: hoonie7
^^


----------



## docilefish (Feb 12, 2007)

Hm, I'm a mad DoTA player, my clan silverlife on west is quite good. If anyone wants to challenge us sometime, we'll play you, although it might have to be on gg-client because we're a aus based clan. Other than that, drop me a line on bnet, sL.Silver, I'll have a game with you, even if your usa i shouldn't lag. I hope...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm afraid we're not that good. D:


----------



## Jotun (Feb 12, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I'm afraid we're not that good. D:



Most ppl in clans are worse than us I have come to find out xD

I can't host when my brother plays too its so gay :/ If you are on later today Hoon come play with me and my neighbor


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm afraid I'll only pay on the weekends. ^^


----------



## Guts (Feb 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> *Most ppl in clans are worse than us I have come to find out xD*
> 
> I can't host when my brother plays too its so gay :/ If you are on later today Hoon come play with me and my neighbor


Yeah most arent that good, i owned this guy in a 1 on 1 when he was in a clan.


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 13, 2007)

> And somehow i got teleported to their base and killed a leaver


its called "haunt" and "reality"


----------



## Guts (Feb 13, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> its called "haunt" and "reality"



No but i clicked on "reality" on another player and i got teleported to the next person, which is how it...must work.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 13, 2007)

Dude, then lets go own up a clan 3v3


----------



## RockLee (Feb 13, 2007)

I would definately like to play. But I'm also restricting myself to weekends, so schoolwork doesn't kick my ass.

Also, I prefer AREM with some SC mixed in, from time to time. I'm open to other modes, except ID and DM, which are _lame_.

Also, playing against friends who train together _sucks_. Their teamwork tends to be better. Unless, of course, we use Ventrillo here among the NF members. If we were to play a 4v4, 5v5 match, I'd be willing to install Ventrillo, if there's a Mac version.

My best hero(s)? Rhasta, Magnataur, Razor, I'd suppose. I don't really know anymore, since I play arem exclusively. @_@

*FlightOfHeaven *West
*Eneru* East


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 13, 2007)

Tried wtf mode?
Heard it's fun


----------



## Jotun (Feb 13, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I would definately like to play. But I'm also restricting myself to weekends, so schoolwork doesn't kick my ass.
> 
> Also, I prefer AREM with some SC mixed in, from time to time. I'm open to other modes, except ID and DM, which are _lame_.
> 
> ...



Lol ya DM is stupid, if you own with a bad hero you just keep giving them the good heroes.

Me and my buddy use a friends vent server so I guess we could use it one of these days xD

SC is fun sometimes. I never see ArEmSc tho :/

wtf mode is funny, I played one time and guy picked Zues so I knew all he was gonna do was spam his ult so I got a linkens and the problem was solved.

I had Rhasta and spammed wards everywhere xD it was fucking awsome, I think I have a screen catpure somewhere too


----------



## Draffut (Feb 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol ya DM is stupid, if you own with a bad hero you just keep giving them the good heroes.
> 
> Me and my buddy use a friends vent server so I guess we could use it one of these days xD
> 
> ...



How did you live through Zues spam with Linkens.  It only stops 1 nuke every minute, zues ccan cast about 30 tiems that fast.  Unless some thig nwas recently changed, I have to call BS.

Also, once zues hits 6, it's impossible to get a linkens, as you will not be alive for more then a few seconds.

If agaisnt Zues, get Silencer, perma silence of enemy team.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 13, 2007)

WTF is so fun. ><

I found out that the best hero isn't someone with perma stun.. it's uh.. what's his face? 

Skill: Ward that hurts anyone who casts a spell
Ultimate: HP drain


----------



## Draffut (Feb 13, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> WTF is so fun. ><
> 
> I found out that the best hero isn't someone with perma stun.. it's uh.. what's his face?
> 
> ...



Pugna.

My favorite hero on it is Void.  you can jsut permently trap the enemies team and towers until the end of time.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 13, 2007)

Hahaha, I was Dwarwen? once.. I kept sniping him from afar. :3


----------



## shuinz (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah dota, a fun game with friends. My fav hero is dragon knight imbal disable ftw.


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 14, 2007)

> Tried wtf mode?
> Heard it's fun



hell yeah!!! your so damn unstoppable if your zeus!!! except if your enemy has linkens


----------



## Guts (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol so i was in a noob game today lol, there was this guy with Night stalker, he got like 9-3 all game....I randomed davon knight got like 10-1 i think, i was just mucking around. And hes like "noob games attract pros".

And he thought he was pro and i challenged him to a one on one. He turned me down saying, nah i dont think there fun.
So i was teasing him hard out.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2007)

Draffut said:


> How did you live through Zues spam with Linkens.  It only stops 1 nuke every minute, zues ccan cast about 30 tiems that fast.  Unless some thig nwas recently changed, I have to call BS.
> 
> Also, once zues hits 6, it's impossible to get a linkens, as you will not be alive for more then a few seconds.
> 
> If agaisnt Zues, get Silencer, perma silence of enemy team.



Linkens CD is refreshed like a spell. So its unlimited spell block. Its the same with Roshan. You obviously haven't played WTF enough. So pwned  

And it is possible to get Linkens before Zues gets lvl 6, you just have to harrass and aim straight for Linkens. You could try BKB too I guess.

Edit: The only true unstoppable Hero is Void with a Linkens. You just spam the ChronoSphere as you walk.

Also, Guts, don't think you are a "Pro" just because you can win in a 1 v 1. DotA is meant to be played as a team game. 1 v 1 is just whoever pushes the best/has disable/perm bash.


----------



## Guts (Feb 14, 2007)

I didnt say i was pro cause i can...i just said i like beating people who think there pro.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2007)

Guts said:


> I didnt say i was pro cause i can...i just said i like beating people who think there pro.



I know but you have said that a couple of times in your posts 
"I like to challenge them to a 1 v 1"
It doesn't really show you are superior to someone by 1 v 1 them. People who don't understand the mechanics of the game tend to do that...  
Was just giving ya a heads up as a fellow NF buddy


----------



## Draffut (Feb 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Linkens CD is refreshed like a spell. So its unlimited spell block. Its the same with Roshan. You obviously haven't played WTF enough. So pwned
> 
> And it is possible to get Linkens before Zues gets lvl 6, you just have to harrass and aim straight for Linkens. You could try BKB too I guess.
> 
> ...



How do you harrass a zues with unlimited nukes?  if anything, he can harras you withotu you ever touching him, sicne both of his nukes have increible range.  You getting Linkens before zues hits 6 is impossible, unless the zues is afk in town for the entire game.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2007)

Draffut said:


> How do you harrass a zues with unlimited nukes?  if anything, he can harras you withotu you ever touching him, sicne both of his nukes have increible range.  You getting Linkens before zues hits 6 is impossible, unless the zues is afk in town for the entire game.



You team up a hero who has unlimited nukes also.

Sum1 with a stun works great. Any healing hero works. Only melee with no nukes would have troubles and they shouldn't be laning agaisn't him in a WTF to begin with. So no, its not impossible because I have done it more than 3 times 
:amazed


----------



## Draffut (Feb 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> You team up a hero who has unlimited nukes also.
> 
> Sum1 with a stun works great. Any healing hero works. Only melee with no nukes would have troubles and they shouldn't be laning agaisn't him in a WTF to begin with. So no, its not impossible because I have done it more than 3 times
> :amazed



You play some seriously horrible players then.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 14, 2007)

You have everyone go for zeus in the beginning.
Especially the stunners.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> You have everyone go for zeus in the beginning.
> Especially the stunners.



Ok,  so you have 3 people all bum-rish mid and try and keep zues down.  And lets say they manage to kinda pull it off.

Then you have whoever is on your side lanes hiopefully pick up a Linkens.  And they have 4 charecters farm to holy hell.

So now you are sitting on 3 gimped chars who spent early game getting zues, and 2 guys with linkens.  One of the most expensive items in the game, So i doubt they have much more.

The other team has 4 powerhouses, and a zues who will eventually hit 6, at which point it will be your 2 Linkens, agaisnt 5 people.  and if those 5 picked decent hero's, linken boys are dead.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> You have everyone go for zeus in the beginning.
> Especially the stunners.



Ok,  so you have 3 people all bum-rish mid and try and keep zues down.  And lets say they manage to kinda pull it off.

Then you have whoever is on your side lanes hiopefully pick up a Linkens.  And they have 4 charecters farm to holy hell.

So now you are sitting on 3 gimped chars who spent early game getting zues, and 2 guys with linkens.  One of the most expensive items in the game, So i doubt they have much more.

The other team has 4 powerhouses, and a zues who will eventually hit 6, at which point it will be your 2 Linkens, agaisnt 5 people.  and if those 5 picked decent hero's, linken boys are dead.


----------



## Darts (Feb 14, 2007)

Just want to clear a few misconceptions.


Jotun said:


> Also, Guts, don't think you are a "Pro" just because you can win in a 1 v 1. DotA is meant to be played as a team game. 1 v 1 is just whoever pushes the best/has disable/perm bash.


Sorry but deny and last hitting makes a huge portion of dota game, and 1 v 1 is basically a competition of that.  

And 1 v 1 is about NOT pushing. You want the tower support, you play until first blood.

Viper is widely accepted as the best 1v1 hero (or Warlock before nerf) and they have weak disables.

Perma stun heroes are jokes in 1v1.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 14, 2007)

With your whole team, you can kill zeus in a matter of seconds.

..

We're talking about -wtf mode right?


----------



## Draffut (Feb 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> With your whole team, you can kill zeus in a matter of seconds.
> 
> ..
> 
> We're talking about -wtf mode right?




I forgot, Zues doens;t have any towers to hide behind, or a teamamte to helpdefend himself, or 2 of the longest range nukes in the game.

Beucase when all 3 of you go careening threw his creeps to punch his face in, he'll just stand there and wait for you =)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 14, 2007)

Go from behind, from the sides, from the front. ;D


----------



## Darts (Feb 14, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I forgot, Zues doens;t have any towers to hide behind, or a teamamte to helpdefend himself, or 2 of the longest range nukes in the game.
> 
> Beucase when all 3 of you go careening threw his creeps to punch his face in, he'll just stand there and wait for you =)


There are so many counters because of the lack of disable.
Avernus+Tiny is a good one.

If you dont go solo, you'll get your ult late.

BTW, don't theory-craft.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2007)

Darts said:


> Just want to clear a few misconceptions.
> 
> Sorry but deny and last hitting makes a huge portion of dota game, and 1 v 1 is basically a competition of that.
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me? 1 v 1 are jokes. Sure you can deny and last hit, but if you have Sniper and say I have vengeful, you are in a world of trouble. Viper being the best 1 v 1? I mean that could work if the other guy is running in all the time. You could say the same about Venomancer. And it is all about pushing. If you destror a pair of rax on any lane you have crippled them, and they have most likely lost. Its all about early game/pushing game.

1 v 1 just has too many flaws, thus making it a team game. Nice try though

And Draffut. There are many heroes you can get that counter zues easily. Every1 should be aiming BKB/Linkens which both dont have CD. I like Linkens better because it doesn't have a 1 second window.

Say for example you get Omniknight or Vengeful. The max dmg Zues is gonna do at lvl 1-3 is 300 after 5~ secs. Ppl like Lion or even Nerub assassin would dominate Zues early.


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 15, 2007)

Draffut said:


> How did you live through Zues spam with Linkens.  It only stops 1 nuke every minute, zues ccan cast about 30 tiems that fast.  Unless some thig nwas recently changed, I have to call BS.
> 
> Also, once zues hits 6, it's impossible to get a linkens, as you will not be alive for more then a few seconds.
> 
> If agaisnt Zues, get Silencer, perma silence of enemy team.



simple, if its a 1 on 1 then you better buy linkens first


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 15, 2007)

ARE WE TALKING ABOUT -WTF MODE OR NOT?!


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> ARE WE TALKING ABOUT -WTF MODE OR NOT?!



Yes WTF mode xD


----------



## Darts (Feb 15, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Are you kidding me? 1 v 1 are jokes. Sure you can deny and last hit, but if you have Sniper and say I have vengeful, you are in a world of trouble. Viper being the best 1 v 1? I mean that could work if the other guy is running in all the time. You could say the same about Venomancer. And it is all about pushing. If you destror a pair of rax on any lane you have crippled them, and they have most likely lost. Its all about early game/pushing game.


Sure, you play in east? I'll use sniper vs your vengeful. 

Lol@you comparing veno to viper. You obviously don't know what makes viper the best. I should have known. I mean you thought perma stun heroes own in 1v1s.

You've been playing the worst of noobs if you were able to push to and take down rax in 1v1. That or the games been going on for 1 hour+ and you are playing em. lol


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2007)

Darts said:


> Sure, you play in east? I'll use sniper vs your vengeful.
> 
> Lol@you comparing veno to viper. You obviously don't know what makes viper the best. I should have known. I mean you thought perma stun heroes own in 1v1s.
> 
> You've been playing the worst of noobs if you were able to push to and take down rax in 1v1. That or the games been going on for 1 hour+ and you are playing em. lol



What because of the speed boost? And you still haven't stated why a Perma stun hero would not win in a 1 v 1. Please elaborate, you seem to think you know OH SO MUCH.

And you are right for the most part, out of the stupid 1 v 1 I have done, they were mostly EM.

The only normal 1 v 1 games I played were as Void and Tauren. The Void game I won against a Troll. My sphere and bash outlasted his. Tauren game I lost against a Nerub Assassin. You can pretty much see how that went down.
And yes Denying/Last Hitting is MUCH more improtant in a 1v1 normal.

You make it sound like when you 1v1 all you do is farm and play the waiting game, without leaving your lane or harrassing the other hero. All that sounds like to me is Denying/Last Hitting practice....  

Try to tone it down btw, you are starting to sound like an elitist.
As to your challenge, I'll try to oblige it this weekend even though I only play on West.


----------



## Darts (Feb 15, 2007)

Jotun said:


> What because of the speed boost? And you still haven't stated why a Perma stun hero would not win in a 1 v 1. Please elaborate, you seem to think you know OH SO MUCH.


 ...
No, not frenzy. Its called poison attack. And I'm not going to start theory crafting because you obviously think you know more than me. 
If you still question viper's dominance over venomancer in a 1v1, we'll play another game later where I'll use viper vs your veno. I'll give you 1k more to start with.
Also, regarding perma stun heroes. I'll just break down why they blow for you using void, the hero you used, as an example.
1. Melee=Stay near the creeps and get harassed to the max, or stay behind and get no last hits/denies.
2. No damage skills=No harassing ability.
3. No decent disables until you get a MoM or hyperstone. 



> You make it sound like when you 1v1 all you do is farm and play the waiting game, without leaving your lane or harrassing the other hero. All that sounds like to me is Denying/Last Hitting practice....


I guess much of the problem about whether you should push in a 1 v 1 game lies here. You see I've NEVER seen someone who plays 1v1 non ALL MID. 
And why wouldnt you? 
"OH HAI I GOT FURION/TINKER IMA PUSH N LEAVE N PUSH N LEAVE UNTIL I WIN 2 HOURS LATER"
Sorry, if thats your idea of 1 v 1 you might as well play with yourself against computer. (not talking about ai versions)



> Try to tone it down btw, you are starting to sound like an elitist.
> As to your challenge, I'll try to oblige it this weekend even though I only play on West.


This coming from the person who said this


> It doesn't really show you are superior to someone by 1 v 1 them. People who don't understand the mechanics of the game tend to do that


Why would YOU think that YOU would know better than the guy you were talking to? If you actually knew what you were talking about then thats fine, but your posts have shown me hypocrisy.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2007)

Darts said:


> ...
> No, not frenzy. Its called poison attack. And I'm not going to start theory crafting because you obviously think you know more than me.
> If you still question viper's dominance over venomancer in a 1v1, we'll play another game later where I'll use viper vs your veno. I'll give you 1k more to start with.
> Also, regarding perma stun heroes. I'll just break down why they blow for you using void, the hero you used, as an example.
> ...



I never said Veno was superior, I was saying he was similair. And he is. Sure Viper is better, but they can be compared.
What happens when both heroes are melee? The one with perma stun wins for the most part. There are instances where permastun = GG. There are also instances where it is not quite as effective. You shouldn't write off the instances when they work though, so I don't see how you can say Permastun sucks in a 1 v 1. If all you are going to do is counter the hero I pick...well then thats a different story.

And yes thats how most 1 v 1s I have played have gone. So its always me chasing. You are playing to win aren't you? Different rules come into play just because its a 1 v 1? Please. Just ladder then. When it all comes down to it, its the hero choice that wins. That is why 1 v 1 tourneys never happen o_O
You don't quite seem to understand why I dislike 1 v 1. The game was meant for team play. 

You call me a hypocrite? I never said I was better than anyone. I was tipping Guts off since he didn't quite understand that 1v1 matches can't be compared to 5v5 matches. It's true. Ask IceFrog. You however come in.



> Just want to clear a few misconceptions.Lol@you comparing veno to viper. You obviously don't know what makes viper the best. I should have known. I mean you thought perma stun heroes own in 1v1s.



I mean everyone who has played Viper knows his skill, yet you can't see how I was comparing the passive and less effective slow of Veno to Vipers slow poison? Then you theory craft right off the bat and say that perma stun doesn't work. It does. Sure they don't have anything else to offer, but just look at the phrase "Permastun"

So please, continue with the Elitist remarks. If you can't see the problem of 1 v 1 in a team game then I can't help you.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 15, 2007)

Why is permastun not good in a 1v1?


----------



## holdemrules (Feb 15, 2007)

it's pretty hilarious how many noobs are int his thread giving advice about dota

boots first? gimme a break LOL


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 15, 2007)

That's nice to know mister pro. (:


----------



## Guts (Feb 15, 2007)

holdemrules said:


> it's pretty hilarious how many noobs are int his thread giving advice about dota
> 
> boots first? gimme a break LOL


 ......................................
Oh and @ the 1 vs 1 thing what about someone like troll warlord permabash?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 15, 2007)

The guy says permabash is.. I forgot.. *insert negative word here*


----------



## Darts (Feb 15, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I never said Veno was superior, I was saying he was similair.


Did i claim that you said that?



> What happens when both heroes are melee? The one with perma stun wins for the most part. There are instances where permastun = GG. There are also instances where it is not quite as effective. You shouldn't write off the instances when they work though, so I don't see how you can say Permastun sucks in a 1 v 1. If all you are going to do is counter the hero I pick...well then thats a different story.


Sorry but no. Basically, all perma stun heroes are late game heroes and need decent items to do something. In other words they get owned hard from start to finish. By the time you get your decent items, you are out leveled AND out farmed.



> You are playing to win aren't you?


How does this have to do with anything? 



> Different rules come into play just because its a 1 v 1? Please. Just ladder then.


Obviously. 1v1 is for you to practice last hitting and denying while under the pressure of enemy harassment. The fact that you actually played non all mid is laughable. 2 players on seperate lanes playing against computers lol. Why would you even bother playing 1v1 if you are not going all mid. 



> When it all comes down to it, its the hero choice that wins. That is why 1 v 1 tourneys never happen o_O


So you are saying ONLY hero choice matter? Well I'll let you think about it after our sniper versus VS game.



> You don't quite seem to understand why I dislike 1 v 1. The game was meant for team play.


I dont understand you? You assume that I think the games meant to be 1v1 which I've NEVER suggested. 



> You call me a hypocrite? I never said I was better than anyone.


So you are not better than anyone yet you believe your opinions are of greater value?



> I mean everyone who has played Viper knows his skill, yet you can't see how I was comparing the passive and less effective slow of Veno to Vipers slow poison?


Obviously you were comparing their 2 poisons, you also have no clue why
they are completely different. 


> I mean that could work if the other guy is running in all the time. You could say the same about Venomancer.


No and no. Viper completely dominates veno because of its range and its ability to not attract creeps when attacking. 



> If you can't see the problem of 1 v 1 in a team game then I can't help you.


Again. You assume I believe that beating someone in 1 v 1=being better than that guy at dota. I actually agree with that. The problem I had with your post was this


> 1 v 1 is just whoever pushes the best/has disable/perm bash.



Also, the basic rule is
1. If you can deny/last hit properly, then you COULD be a pro.
2. If you can't, then you are a noob.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 15, 2007)

Jikaro got nerfed to hell.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 15, 2007)

What'd they do to him?


----------



## Darts (Feb 15, 2007)

Lowered base damage if whoever told me was right. I expected a nerf to its spells/hp.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 15, 2007)

I expected a intelligence point change. :S
That thing has so much mana in the beginning.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 16, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I expected a intelligence point change. :S
> That thing has so much mana in the beginning.



They lowered his damage by ten points.  He cannot deny or farm early on anymore.  They increased the manacost for Dual Breathe.  Not really noticeably, but it's still there.

_And_ they lowered his movement speed.  BY FIFTEEN POINTS!  He's as fast as a Lich now, only he doesn't have a long range, instant hit, slow spell.  He's not worthless, but he's now alot weaker and alot lot easier to kill.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 16, 2007)

Wesley said:


> They lowered his damage by ten points.  He cannot deny or farm early on anymore.  They increased the manacost for Dual Breathe.  Not really noticeably, but it's still there.
> 
> _And_ they lowered his movement speed.  BY FIFTEEN POINTS!  He's as fast as a Lich now, only he doesn't have a long range, instant hit, slow spell.  He's not worthless, but he's now alot weaker and alot lot easier to kill.



Ya I noticed that awhile back, ppl always complain about his STR gain.

And @ Darts thats what I said about 1v1 in my post. Deny/Last hit practice. And you just said it. Do you now get why I said 1v1 to prove a point about 5v5 is stupid? Because thats apparently the main reason you came in here to post, because of what I posted to Guts.

I know the difference between the poisons if you would have read my post you would have figured that out


> If you still question viper's dominance over venomancer in a 1v1,



You obviously think I did say he was superior or else you wouldn't have said that.



> Sorry but no. Basically, all perma stun heroes are late game heroes and need decent items to do something. In other words they get owned hard from start to finish. By the time you get your decent items, you are out leveled AND out farmed.



Then you ignore Hoons post about Troll and permabash. The fact is in a 1v1 you can get enough money for bash and IAS if you really want to get it early.
And with troll you almost don't need it.



> Why would you even bother playing 1v1 if you are not going all mid.



And that is my main point. Which you don't get. Most people don't stay in one lane. And most 1v1 are not played to see who has better denying/last hitting skills. They are played to settle a score from a previous 5v5 for the most part which I thought was dumb, and you told me I was dumb.



> So you are saying ONLY hero choice matter? Well I'll let you think about it after our sniper versus VS game.



Don't twist my words, I said "When it comes down to it" Meaning 75-85% of the victory is determined by the hero you choose most of the time. Or are you saying a Tauren has any chance against a Nerub Assassin?


> I dont understand you? You assume that I think the games meant to be 1v1 which I've NEVER suggested.



No, but by saying 1v1 are not pointless you don't understand where I am coming from.



> So you are not better than anyone yet you believe your opinions are of greater value?



Its a suggestive opinion to a friend. I never claimed to be better than anyone. If I think something is stupid, I'll say it. And the fact is I am right for the most part. 1v1 for anything other than deny/last hitting practice proves NOTHING.



> Also, the basic rule is
> 1. If you can deny/last hit properly, then you COULD be a pro.
> 2. If you can't, then you are a noob.



And this is where your elitism shows. But I agree with you somewhat. However, you also should remember that not all above average players deny, but should last hit.
The nerfs to denying makes it pointless mid to late game. I know alot of "pros" who agree with me on this because there was a big thread about this on the DOTA ALLSTARS forum.

The fact still stands that perma bash does work, you said it. Heroes like Void and Troll don't need much to proc either. However if you are not choosing a melee hero then yes, the chances of being able to pull it off early to mid are very low.

Also Idk who negged me without a name but theres only 2 in this thread so I'll do both


----------



## Darts (Feb 16, 2007)

Jotun said:


> And @ Darts thats what I said about 1v1 in my post. Deny/Last hit practice. And you just said it. Do you now get why I said 1v1 to prove a point about 5v5 is stupid? Because thats apparently the main reason you came in here to post, because of what I posted to Guts.


Huh? When did I disagree with you about the fact that 1v1 and 5v5 are different?



> I know the difference between the poisons if you would have read my post you would have figured that out
> You obviously think I did say he was superior or else you wouldn't have said that.


Buddy. You said, and I paraphrase


> You could say the same thing about Venomancer


Nice one.



> Then you ignore Hoons post about Troll and permabash. The fact is in a 1v1 you can get enough money for bash and IAS if you really want to get it early.
> And with troll you almost don't need it.


The hypocrite strikes again. Do you know how many times you've ignored my counters? Go read our last few posts and see how many times I've proven your false claims wrong. I'll quote myself later if you deny this.

Why wouldnt I? I already stated why perma bash blows earlier.

 you actually play without any computer slots to start with 3.5k? Well actually not surprising considering you play non all mid.



> And that is my main point. Which you don't get. Most people don't stay in one lane. And most 1v1 are not played to see who has better denying/last hitting skills. They are played to settle a score from a previous 5v5 for the most part which I thought was dumb, and you told me I was dumb.


Most people? Where do you get that? Sorry but as I said before I've seen NOBODY who plays 1v1 non all mid. It's just plain illogical and the fact that you YOURSELF actually accepted to play a non all mid 1v1 is hilarious.



> Don't twist my words, I said "When it comes down to it" Meaning 75-85% of the victory is determined by the hero you choose most of the time. Or are you saying a Tauren has any chance against a Nerub Assassin?


You said


> When it _all_ comes down to it, _its the hero choice_ that wins. That is why 1 v 1 tourneys never happen o_O


Lol? Sorry but if you still dont understand what you said go ask an english professor or something.

And no, hero choices are significant but absolutely not the ultimate deciding factor(85%, lol) that determines who wins. The significance of hero choice is the same for 1v1 and 5v5.
Give me your west account name. No point argueing otherwise.



> No, but by saying 1v1 are not pointless you don't understand where I am coming from.


So you are saying 1v1 games are pointless. So you are saying deny/last hitting practice is useless. Okay, got you.



> Its a suggestive opinion to a friend. I never claimed to be better than anyone. If I think something is stupid, I'll say it. And the fact is I am right for the most part. 1v1 for anything other than deny/last hitting practice proves NOTHING.


This one quote alone is full of hypocrisy. If you dont think you are better, then why would you believe your opinions are of greater worth than others?
This is basically what you are saying, "Im not better than you, but you are wrong and I am right" Oh yea that makes a lot of sense. 
Sorry but these are called "elitist remarks" which you spoke of.



> And this is where your elitism shows. But I agree with you somewhat. However, you also should remember that not all above average players deny, but should last hit.
> The nerfs to denying makes it pointless mid to late game. I know alot of "pros" who agree with me on this because there was a big thread about this on the DOTA ALLSTARS forum.


You obviously dont know the significance of each teammate being just 1 level higher than the opposing team. 

Buddy, ANYONE could post on their forums, including you. 
Their general discussion regulars consist of people like you, people who know the basics and think they are pro.



> The fact still stands that perma bash does work, you said it. Heroes like Void and Troll don't need much to proc either. However if you are not choosing a melee hero then yes, the chances of being able to pull it off early to mid are very low.


Obviously it works if you farm like mad, I never said otherwise. But you can't seem to understand that if you are against someone who let you do that, you coulda wrecked him earlier and easier with an early game hero.



> Also Idk who negged me without a name but theres only 2 in this thread so I'll do both


Get a mod to check. 
Funny how people wet their pants over green bars. Oh the maturity.
Remember to give me your account name and server, it'll save pages of pointless discussion.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 16, 2007)

Darts said:


> ...
> No, not frenzy. Its called poison attack. And I'm not going to start theory crafting because you obviously think you know more than me.
> If you still question viper's dominance over venomancer in a 1v1, we'll play another game later where I'll use viper vs your veno. I'll give you 1k more to start with.
> Also, regarding perma stun heroes. I'll just break down why they blow for you using void, the hero you used, as an example.
> ...



Playing Troll eliminates all these problems except lack of a nuke.  And he can permastun kill you at will late game. 

His attack speed allows decent deny and last hit abilities, his blind messes up yours, and mid-late game, he will eat Vipers face off.


----------



## Darts (Feb 16, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Playing Troll eliminates all these problems except lack of a nuke.  And he can permastun kill you at will late game.
> 
> His attack speed allows decent deny and last hit abilities, his blind messes up yours, and mid-late game, he will eat Vipers face off.


You know how much of a difference a nuke makes? 
Viper's attack also has a range and active advantage.

Also, are you planning to learn both blind and aura at start? Sorry but once Viper hits level 6 its over.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, this thread got boring _fast_.

Looks like I have to go back to the Library(ies) again for some fun.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 16, 2007)

Darts said:


> You know how much of a difference a nuke makes?
> Viper's attack also has a range and active advantage.
> 
> Also, are you planning to learn both blind and aura at start? Sorry but once Viper hits level 6 its over.



I forgot, once we hit level 6 I lose all ability to not run recklessly into your ult at every possible opportunity, giving you the match.

Also, the range difference is not as galactic as you make it seam.  Unless I am getting bash at first level for some god-forsaken reason.


----------



## Darts (Feb 16, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I forgot, once we hit level 6 I lose all ability to not run recklessly into your ult at every possible opportunity, giving you the match.
> 
> Also, the range difference is not as galactic as you make it seam.  Unless I am getting bash at first level for some god-forsaken reason.


If viper walk toward troll, whats the troll going to do? move back? Go ahead and tower hug all game then, when the vipers going to be getting those last hits and denies in. 

It doesnt need to be "galactic". viper hits troll, move back and troll cant do anything because of the difference in range and the slow from poison. Same thing cant be said for troll. troll attacks viper, viper could either stay to gang you with creeps OR move back and let the creeps attack troll.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 16, 2007)

Darts said:


> If viper walk toward troll, whats the troll going to do? move back? Go ahead and tower hug all game then, when the vipers going to be getting those last hits and denies in.
> 
> It doesnt need to be "galactic". viper hits troll, move back and troll cant do anything because of the difference in range and the slow from poison. Same thing cant be said for troll. troll attacks viper, viper could either stay to gang you with creeps OR move back and let the creeps attack troll.



Move back, and dance to walk in and last shot creeps.

And While I may be tower hugging for a while, it wont be long until I become an unstoppable stunlocking beast, and Vipers early-mid game becomes useless.

Also, Enchantress is a 1v1 monster to, who in the right hands, would eat Viper alive.


----------



## Darts (Feb 16, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Move back, and dance to walk in and last shot creeps.
> 
> And While I may be tower hugging for a while, it wont be long until I become an unstoppable stunlocking beast, and Vipers early-mid game becomes useless.
> 
> Also, Enchantress is a 1v1 monster to, who in the right hands, would eat Viper alive.


Dancing from where the troll could last hit vipers creeps? And whats stopping viper from staying near his creeps?

I could agree with enchantress being a good hero for 1v1, definitely WAY better than troll. But wrecking viper?

Give me your account name and server. I'll use viper vs your troll, then your enchantress, the heroes you claimed to be able to own viper. I'll also give you 1k more to start with. How about that?


----------



## Guts (Feb 16, 2007)

Troll will WRECK viper.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd think Void stands a decent chance of killing most heros 1v1, considering I've just spent 2-3 hours playing as and against him.

Viper needs to get that first shot off. Time Walk and Chronosphere give Void two advantages. He destroys the distance between him and Viper, which is what would kill Troll. Chronosphere gives him 6 seconds (around 600-1200 damage) to attack.

As for items, I noticed that he does not need expensive items for the most part. BoT, Hyper, S&Y, and MoM make him into a monster. I normally get Hyper, BoT, MoM, and Y -> S&Y in that order. Note that the most expensive items, Hyper and BoT scroll are dealt with early on. This means that the remaining items are cheap.

Mask of Death 900
MoM Scroll 1050
Boots of Elvenskin 450
Blade of Alcarity 1000
Yasha Scroll 600
Belt of Ogre Strength 450
Ogre Axe 1000
Sange 600
Sange and Yasha 1000

There, build complete. Items rarely exceed 1000 gold.
7050 without counting Boots Of Travel or Hyperstone. 
7550 with Boots of Speed
9750 with BoT
12050 with Hyperstone.
While Void remains vulnerable until he gets MoM, his Bash and Time Walk abilities should be maxed out to help him survive and occasionally hunt.

For late game, Butterfly and Monkey King Bar are rather nice.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

I've noticed there are more DOTA games on the East than on the West. :3


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 17, 2007)

its easy to beat troll warlord
viper is better at pushing and killing in the beginning


----------



## Wesley (Feb 17, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> its easy to beat troll warlord
> viper is better at pushing and killing in the beginning



There's not a single hero in the game that can solo a super fed Trollord.  No matter items they have, they can't do a damn thing.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Feb 17, 2007)

What's The Newest Version Of The Game???

V6.40??? or there's a new one?


----------



## RockLee (Feb 17, 2007)

6.41


YondaimeUzumaki


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

Wesley said:


> There's not a single hero in the game that can solo a super fed Trollord.  No matter items they have, they can't do a damn thing.


What if a character gets high AS and bashers? .. which is what Trollord is.


----------



## Darts (Feb 17, 2007)

The point is you dont let troll farm, which is very easy to do. We are not talking about a 1v1 between 2 heroes at lvl 25 with the best items.


----------



## Guts (Feb 17, 2007)

Any fed character can own.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 17, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> What if a character gets high AS and bashers? .. which is what Trollord is.



_Maybe_ Timekeeper could beat him.  _Maybe._


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

Wesley said:


> There's not a single hero in the game that can solo a super fed Trollord.  No matter items they have, they can't do a damn thing.


It official. Lion can solo any damn hero.


----------



## Guts (Feb 17, 2007)

Except...skeleton king.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

NO. Skeleton King is nothing against Lion.


----------



## Guts (Feb 17, 2007)

OH...I see...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

Who's XZero?


----------



## Guts (Feb 17, 2007)

Who is XZero?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't know. I was playing with someone here.


----------



## Guts (Feb 17, 2007)

Were they good? If so it was me.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

He was tiny. I was QoP. 
2 skills = dead QoP


----------



## Guts (Feb 17, 2007)

How can you die with QoP?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

Tiny's stun hurts like hell. Then his toss thing..

Seriously, 2 spells and I died.


----------



## Guts (Feb 17, 2007)

Lol. Hoonie got *pwnt*


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

And then I got him back at the end of the game. When he had 1/5 of his HP.


----------



## Guts (Feb 17, 2007)

Are you gonna tell how you got him back?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

Yah, I just killed him. With a Chain of Lightning from my Mjolliner. :3


----------



## Guts (Feb 17, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 18, 2007)

Wesley said:


> There's not a single hero in the game that can solo a super fed Trollord.  No matter items they have, they can't do a damn thing.



you must not let troll warlord have the chance to get money or EXP, if he transfers place follow him, cause when he has double basher your dead, yeah lion can solo troll, just did that last week


----------



## RockLee (Feb 18, 2007)

There are no truly invincible heros.

The only hero which I feel has a rather unfair advantage is Void.

I'm not great with him, in any respect. I consider myself an average Dota player at best. But, it seems to me that the only way to beat him is to a) have enough life to survive the 6 seconds that you are Chronofrozen and have a way to disable him for prolonged amounts of time. If you don't kill him within 7 seconds after Chronosphere, he lives. All he has to do is TimeWalk away.

I'd consider the TideHunter to be the best counter, because of his natural hitpoints and his Kraken shield.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 18, 2007)

No RockLee, you should've seen the Lion on our team.
The opponent couldn't do anything. Lion kept stunning Tiny, then turning it into a sheep, and then doing that cyclone thing on it. :S


----------



## RockLee (Feb 20, 2007)

So, he used Euls?

Well, I can see how that can be annoying.

Hex -> 4 seconds
Stun -> 2 seconds
Hex (Guinsoos) -> 3 seconds 

9 seconds of disable. Stun has a cooldown of 12 seconds, Hex 13 seconds, and Guinsoos has one of 23 seconds. So, Lion is vulnerable for 3 seconds, and then Hex -> 4 seconds, Stun -> 2 seconds = 18 seconds, and 5 seconds till Guin, 9 till Guin, and 10 till Stun.


Of course with Euls it's a bit easier with a cooldown of 5 seconds, but you can't hit them meanwhile and it's a limited ability.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2007)

I had fun during its first run and continued then i dropped the game for a while and i came back to things DOTA 4v4 *insert random command* *insert country* only. I was like dude what the hell its a game that turned into the fucking virtual nazi's.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 20, 2007)

Yah.. and you know how slow Tiny's MS is.


----------



## Guts (Feb 20, 2007)

Not when ppl dont get his ulti... super fast little tiny...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 20, 2007)

Super fast little low health points weak attack Tiny. :3


----------



## RockLee (Feb 21, 2007)

Chatulio, you do realize those are game settings, right? That'd be like playing Halo, Team Deathmatch, Friendly Fire, <<insert weapon set>> or something like that.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 21, 2007)

They only accept people from a certain region/country because they think if they are far away, they will drop.


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

love playing DOTA
my favorite hero is Bonez


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 21, 2007)

Ah Clinkz. Can't go wrong with that guy.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 22, 2007)

I can. I can't play Bones to save my life.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 22, 2007)

Of course you can.
One word: Windwalk


----------



## RockLee (Feb 22, 2007)

I dunno, I'm retarded with him. I never know what to get, item or skill-wise.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 22, 2007)

LOL seriously?

Critical damage + high AS.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 23, 2007)

What items do you think would be good for Naga Siren?

I'm guessing SnY and Boots of Travel are the no brainers.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 23, 2007)

One word: Manta

EDIT: + B'fly


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 23, 2007)

Well Butterfly was another obvious one

Which ones Manta?


----------



## .Nagato. (Feb 23, 2007)

the one that looks like a blue axe.
equips for naga siren:
manta style
Buriza
threads
butterfly x2
mask of madness


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 23, 2007)

2 BFlys? I considered it but I thought the lack of stacking evasion hurt and decided to pick up a skadi instead. I'll try it out later to see how it goes


----------



## RockLee (Feb 23, 2007)

You must be the only one I have heard of to not take advantage of Manta.

Also, Vlads is very powerful on her, when coupled with Manta.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 23, 2007)

Well I'm kinda new at this. I played it when it came out originally on Reign of Chaos and I'm pretty new at All Stars

How does additional Crit Strike stack with her own? I was cautious about getting Buriza because I wasn't if it stacked or not


----------



## Wesley (Feb 23, 2007)

Gai said:


> Well I'm kinda new at this. I played it when it came out originally on Reign of Chaos and I'm pretty new at All Stars
> 
> How does additional Crit Strike stack with her own? I was cautious about getting Buriza because I wasn't if it stacked or not



Sometimes you'll critical with her passive, sometimes you'll critical with the item, and sometimes you'll double critical with both.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 24, 2007)

^ What more could you want?


----------



## RockLee (Feb 24, 2007)

I do believe the higher crit cancels the lower one should both occur at the same time.

Also, if you ever got any questions, just ask.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 24, 2007)

Gai, have you played Vengeful Spirit?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 24, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> ^ What more could you want?



Bash and lifesteal



hoonie ♥ said:


> Gai, have you played Vengeful Spirit?



Who hasn't? That thing is ridiculously strong and pretty easy to play since she's ranged


----------



## poOgee (Feb 24, 2007)

Naga Siren:
Boots of Travel, Heart, Butterfly, Manta Style


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Centaur is good.
I never realized that. D:


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 25, 2007)

What do I get Brood Mother? Also how should I allocate points?


----------



## KuKu (Feb 25, 2007)

DOTA 4 Da win ! This mod owns, but now I don't play W3 T_T


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

For Brood? Maybe a heart.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I can. I can't play Bones to save my life.



Same here man. My mind just goes blank when I go to shop. I usually end up having 5k before I buy anything xD

I miss the rigged days of THD


----------



## ifira (Feb 26, 2007)

anyone got the urge to play now? LOL. fyi. DOTA is the must have game in our school, considering that we use laptops for daily studies.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 26, 2007)

ifira, you play DOTA at school?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 26, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> ifira, you play DOTA at school?



I used to play DotA and CS at HS. We had this cool Azn Science teacher who was able to breach the firewall in his room. We would also LAN alot xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone else think Centaur is rigged? =o


----------



## Jotun (Feb 26, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Anyone else think Centaur is rigged? =o



Lol...no. He is balanced. Maybe early game, but other than that he goes Sand Kings route. You end up relying heavily on items.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 26, 2007)

It must've been the players I was playing. :/


----------



## Jotun (Feb 26, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> It must've been the players I was playing. :/



Were you using Cent?

I mean the only thing he has really late game is the Stun. His double edge thing gets lowered by armor IIRC so it gets pointless late game.

Early to mid game he is pretty good.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 27, 2007)

I learned how to play Bones.

Also, Centaur... >D


----------



## ifira (Feb 27, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> ifira, you play DOTA at school?



mainly in school, but now it's the holidays. so ya, i guess everyone is taking a break. >_<


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 27, 2007)

I've decided my favorite heroes are now Troll Warlord (because I love stunlocking someone) and Spirit Breaker

I do have an idea for the items I need for Troll (SnY, 2x Cranium Basher, Butterfly, w/e) but I'm not certain for Spiritbreaker. I'm guessing Boots of Travel are vital but what else, get generic agi items like SnY/B'Fly and whatnot?


----------



## .Nagato. (Mar 1, 2007)

SB items
hyperstone or butterfly
basher
vanguard
mask of madness
threads
heart


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 1, 2007)

Make that TWO bashers. D:


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2007)

You only need 3-4 items for SB.

Boots of Travel
Sange and Yasha
Yasha (extra)
Mask of Madness (or Helm of the Dominator)

That's it. You don't need Bashers.

Hell, you can substitute the lifeleech for the Hyperstone.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 3, 2007)

But it would be nice to have it. :S


----------



## RockLee (Mar 3, 2007)

I normally get MKB and Basher at the end, not two.

Different kinds of stun, so the probablility is greater.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 3, 2007)

Up for a game right now? :3

I'll show you the wonders of 2 bashers.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm actually playing. When this game is over, I'll let you know.

Pub matches... >_> End quickly most of the time.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 3, 2007)

Alright, take your time. D:


----------



## RockLee (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry, I fell asleep right after playing.

So, anyone up for a game right now?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 3, 2007)

Okay.. but shoot.
Tiny vs. DP = RAEP

I'll be at East, Channel: JEFE

EDIT:
Come on MSN.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 4, 2007)

Lol I had tons of fun today with warlock. Got him 4 times and I got bored of going Guinsoo/Refresher early. So I went Crystalis/Skadi and I owned every game. I also only went Shadow Word/Stats and maybe the slow sometimes.

Then I got SK and I was burrowing crazy places. I had so much fun running away with it by burrowing a ledge or something. I must have got away like 15 times by doing it. Just went double Battlefury double heart and a dagger.

I got Magnataur and Sven, I used the same build and it was awsome. Funnest most easiest build and I love doing it.

I also found out that I am pretty damn good at juking xD. It got to the point where I discourage blink heroes like AM soo much, that they didn't bother to blink anymore. Other than that I was able to juke 3-5 heroes dozens of times by doubling back in woods or going in circles XD I should have saved the replay on one of the games, I was running around the bunch of trees by the entrance to scourges mid and Bane was chasing me. I had run away and he was still running around the trees xD

Had alot of shitty games tho  and saw alot of people butcher my favorite heroes. Saw a QoP build battlefury. I asked to swap people and they would repick and say I don't want to swap you, and that pissed me off.

I was able to take 2 towers on bot and I was only lvl 5 Twin Headed VS an Avernus. I killed Avernus 2 times xD

I also was able to experiment on Razor with SnY/Mjonir/Skadi/MKB/Buriza/BoT

Very fucking funny how all that stacks, was almost able to solo Roshan but I got ganked xD.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 4, 2007)

QoP got a Battlefury? XDDD

The QoP I just played with was insane. :S

Her ultimate with Scepter is just.. so amazingly strong. :S


----------



## Jotun (Mar 4, 2007)

I really never have a chance to get scepter with QoP, because if I go for it, I miss out on alot of dmg. I usually go Buriza/Skadi/SnY in that order, sometimes I get SnY before Skadi.

I see alot of people die with QoP which makes me 

Only reason you should die is if you get mega disabled on accident or if you are sacrificing for a team kill.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 4, 2007)

I think Tiny is rigged.
It can kill most heroes early/even mid game with those 2 skills.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 4, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I think Tiny is rigged.
> It can kill most heroes early/even mid game with those 2 skills.



Well if I see heroes with stun running towards me I usually back away.
He doesn't have alot of mana so you can't spam. And you need a unit next to you to be able to use toss. Avalanche seems to have a slight glitch where it doesn't always hit. So no, I don't think he is rigged. He can get some nice kills early game tho like you said, if faced with the right circumstances.


----------



## lucky (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you ever seen a good akasa w/ skadi fight against a melee hero?  

Melee can't even touch her... keep away like crazy.  Stun her, walk up to her, she blinks away.  Can't run from her, can't touch her.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 4, 2007)

lucky said:


> Have you ever seen a good akasa w/ skadi fight against a melee hero?
> 
> Melee can't even touch her... keep away like crazy.  Stun her, walk up to her, she blinks away.  Can't run from her, can't touch her.



Exactly, thats why I tend to get Skadi first unless im fighting runaway/bitch heroes.

I kited an Omni around my tower and I had 300 hp, he had 1700 hp (2000~max)
I had SnY too and maim popped which led to him _trying_ to run.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 4, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Well if I see heroes with stun running towards me I usually back away.
> He doesn't have alot of mana so you can't spam. And you need a unit next to you to be able to use toss. Avalanche seems to have a slight glitch where it doesn't always hit. So no, I don't think he is rigged. He can get some nice kills early game tho like you said, if faced with the right circumstances.


Yah but, the thing is, the map is pretty damn small.. if you think about it.

And also, Tiny can toss the enemy.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 4, 2007)

Hoonie, forgive me! 

I keep missing you online. :x


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 4, 2007)

I was waiting in the channel for like.. 300! seconds


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2007)

I think I love Barathrum now <3

Anyway the way I pick his skills in alternate between aura and bash (with aura first) with a point into ultimate when it's available and leave charge until last

Is that a good way of doing things?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 6, 2007)

It's good to have that chasing skill. Not only do you go super fast and stun him, you can see him the whole time.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 6, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> It's good to have that chasing skill. Not only do you go super fast and stun him, you can see him the whole time.



Ya you should at least get it once. It's an extra stun.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 6, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Well if I see heroes with stun running towards me I usually back away.
> He doesn't have alot of mana so you can't spam. And you need a unit next to you to be able to use toss. Avalanche seems to have a slight glitch where it doesn't always hit. So no, I don't think he is rigged. He can get some nice kills early game tho like you said, if faced with the right circumstances.



You dont need anouther unit next to you to toss.  If your opponent is next to you, use toss on him, he will take toss and impact damage.  It's a sick ability.  especially since the damage grows even more as you get his ult.

Plus his passive is very, very stong in a melee heavy game.  Prettymuch immune to stunlock with it.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 6, 2007)

Draffut said:


> You dont need anoutherunit next to you to toss.  If your opponent is necxt to you, use toss on him, he will take toss and impact damage.  It's a sick ability.  especially since the damage grows even more as you get his ult.
> 
> Plus his massive is very, very stong in a melee heavy game.  Prettymuch immune to stunlock with it.



I am saying to be a threat ranged wise. I don't let tiny come up to me.

So if Tiny was chasing me and I was a certain distance away, that was all I was saying.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 6, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I am saying to be a threat ranged wise. I don't let tiny come up to me.
> 
> So if Tiny was chasing me and I was a certain distance away, that was all I was saying.



ranged stun, toss, swing.  That eats most int hero's, hope you have blink.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 6, 2007)

Draffut said:


> ranged stun, toss, swing.  That eats most int hero's, hope you have blink.



You missed my whole point xD

hoon was asking if he was rigged, I said no. Why? Stay far enough so he can't stun you and it isn't that big of a deal. I'm not saying he sucks or anything, I know what he can do. If Avalance had longer range and .5 longer stun he would be rigged.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 6, 2007)

It's still kind of hard to avoid it.. since there's fog and all. ><


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't like people saying rigged :/

Especially when it means another thing


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 7, 2007)

Gai said:


> Especially when it means another thing


What do you mean?


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 7, 2007)

DOTA? i like the proper warcraft game...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 7, 2007)

Ladder games? Bleh.. I once had a 10:1 win to lose ratio, and then I started going against people twice my level. It got pretty hard.. 

And then I stopped WC3 entirely.

Last year, I saw ______ () playing DOTA, and I started playing. ^^


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> What do you mean?



Rigged in this case means '*to manipulate fraudulently*'. In other words, Tiny was made to have an unfair advantage over the other heroes, which is hardly the case. If he has like 5000k life to begin with, spell immunity, divine armour, max attack and movement speed and 300 damage then sure he's rigged but that's hardly the case. It's very possible to kill him

The term you're looking for is 'overpowered'


----------



## .Nagato. (Mar 10, 2007)

not really, tiny relys on his sp i mean mana
he has slow attack speed yet powerful
he's preety much soft
magina with dble basher can take on this hero


----------



## Jotun (Mar 11, 2007)

The new items are pretty cheap xD

LAUGH @ Axes buff to Battle Hunger.

My favorite new item is the Bloodstone, its perfect for heroes like Techies or if you are being targeted by massive ganks


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 11, 2007)

How many new items are there? And what do they do?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 11, 2007)

> * Added new item -> Hood of Defiance
> * Added new item -> Assault Cuirass
> * Added new item -> Bloodstone (can be disassembled, heal inspired by topic (116735)



Hood of defiance gives 8 hp regen and 30% magic resist
Assault Cuirass is one of the pimpest auras, 15% Attack speed aura, Armor aura and negative armor aura to enemies. It gives alot of armor to the main user also.
Bloodstone is an awsome item that allows you to build up charges from killing heroes. The charges are used when you die allowing you to revive 20% faster, lose 40% less gold, heals allied heroes in the area u died for 400~ to mana and hp AND gives you vision of the area you died in + giving you exp from that area. If you have no charges the effects are halved

Gtastic

and these are changes to exisiting items



> * Satanic -> Active ability changed
> * Helm of Iron Will -> Increased hp regen to +3 (from +2)
> * Divine Rapier -> Now it can be manually dropped
> * Vladmir's Offering -> Bonus damage is an aura now(only on melee heroes, not creeps)
> ...





> * Changed the way Aegis and Roshan work. Aegis is now a Roshan drop (a 1-charge ankh basically). You cannot create it manually. Roshan starts out weaker without melee return. He respawns stronger and bigger every 10 minutes
> * Added a new secret shop containing limited items (only stout and helm of iron will for now) to the top left and bottom right areas


----------



## RockLee (Mar 11, 2007)

Damn, this is awesome!

Should I play now, should I play now...


----------



## Jotun (Mar 11, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Damn, this is awesome!
> 
> Should I play now, should I play now...



Lol, oh did I forget to add they finally gave Geo's clones a 40% buff from items.

Axe's Hunger costs 75 at lvl 1 and 100~ at lvl 4, also has 10 sec cool down at level 4.

Abuse the new stuff while it lasts xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 11, 2007)

Yah, but the question is, how much does it cost?


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Mar 12, 2007)

i love dota also i play it all the time firefistace if you see me say hi
i like the new stuff it makes it so much fun much more hero fighting (in my 2nd time of this .version the game was 138 minutes long)
does this change game play at all?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 12, 2007)

fuzzywasheshe said:


> i love dota also i play it all the time firefistace if you see me say hi
> i like the new stuff it makes it so much fun much more hero fighting (in my 2nd time of this .version the game was 138 minutes long)
> does this change game play at all?



I forgot to say that too, all the games I played were pretty long hour +

I think its mainly because of the Aegis change and that new slightly imba armor item.


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Mar 12, 2007)

hey im gonna play some dota now wana join?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 12, 2007)

Can you host?


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Mar 12, 2007)

no i cant some time when i have time i will adjust firewall but that may make me read the router *manaul*


----------



## RockLee (Mar 12, 2007)

So, I played a game.

The new armor/attack aura item is awesome as hell, but it is also expensive as hell.

The Bloodstone has the potential to be awesome. You just need to be awesome with it.

Also, Veno's wards are now fucking Rhasta level broken with Arcane. I held off mid by myself for 20 minutes against Koreb and Lion by just stacking them on top of the hill.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 12, 2007)

I love Veno's wards. XD

You can push so well~


----------



## .Nagato. (Mar 14, 2007)

im guessing bloodstone is the first item people will buy, i tried buying that first and it was so damn awesome, i even leveled faster than my opponent
me: ogre magii
opponents: venomancer and centaur
it only took me 1 multicast to kill veno
centaur was so damn annoying with his blink+hoof stomp
but i was able to destroy 1 tower protecting the world tree then centaur left


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2007)

Bloodstone helps for when you know you are going to die more than a few times.

I got to say I love the Hood of Defiance. It just rapes casters spells. Zues ult lvl 3 did like 100~ damage to me xD
The 8 hp regen it gives is semi ridiculous for the price of the item IMO.


----------



## .Nagato. (Mar 15, 2007)

its sooo damn imbalanced (the new items)


----------



## .Nagato. (Mar 19, 2007)

no ones here


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 19, 2007)

I noticed 2 sentry wards = 200 gold.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 2, 2007)

DOTA dead or something?

On a good note, found out a large portion of my WOW guild plays DOTA.  May be gettign a team together.


----------



## X (Apr 2, 2007)

I play DoTA. I tried using a Geomancer. Can anyone actually teach me how to use this hero?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2007)

InXanity said:


> I play DoTA. I tried using a Geomancer. Can anyone actually teach me how to use this hero?



Attack the hero until he dies


----------



## Guts (Apr 10, 2007)

X said:


> I play DoTA. I tried using a Geomancer. Can anyone actually teach me how to use this hero?



Get Auras, Mekanism, Vladmirs etc. Your gonna need a gaming mouse also( the one with the two buttons on the side) for changing between your meepos. Early game your just net them when your near towers etc..


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

With Meepo? You net once. You net him again. You net him again. And you net him again.
Not that hard.

@Draffut: Hardly. I just stopped coming to this thread.


----------



## Guts (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> *With Meepo? You net once. You net him again. You net him again. And you net him again.
> Not that hard.*
> 
> @Draffut: Hardly. I just stopped coming to this thread.



QFT, i havent been here in months. The forums that is.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't use Meepo, but he's got this slowing ability. Even if you don't net him, if all 4 of them are attacking a character, it should be an easy kill.

That's only if you two are alone. Also, try to avoid characters like Tidehunter.
They will rape you.


----------



## X (Apr 10, 2007)

> With Meepo? You net once. You net him again. You net him again. And you net him again.
> Not that hard.



I don't get what you mean. O_O


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

You have 4 Meepos.
Meepo, like Siren, has the ability to net other heroes.

4 Meepos, 4 nets.


----------



## Guts (Apr 10, 2007)

I am Godlike as rikimaru is he strong as.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

Riki is alright.
As long as he does well early-game, he'll be able to gank a lot mid-game.
If he gets a lot of kills mid-game, he'll be strong late-game.

But later on in the game, he's not as strong.


----------



## Guts (Apr 10, 2007)

He owns all but tanks really.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

Why do you say that?


----------



## Guts (Apr 10, 2007)

Tanks=Stuns, loads of hp.
Agility=Low hp..a few backstabs and there dead.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

Agility characters have higher attack speed and damage.

So even if they're tanks, it shouldn't make too much of a difference.

Tanks may have stuns, but so do agility characters.


----------



## Guts (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> Agility characters have higher attack speed and damage.
> 
> So even if they're tanks, it shouldn't make too much of a difference.
> 
> Tanks may have stuns, but so do agility characters.



well sorry.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of smileys.


Whoon? ♥ said:


> Agility characters have higher attack speed and damage.
> 
> So even if they're tanks, it shouldn't make too much of a difference. ^^
> 
> Tanks may have stuns, but so do agility characters.


Now, it doesn't sound as mean right?

I gotta say, Viper > ALL. Well, almost. (;


----------



## Draffut (Apr 10, 2007)

My Meepo eats viper for breakfast.

My favorite is camping a meepo in town.  run one in to suck up the enemies ult port 1 or 2 in, port the ulted one away.  then feast.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

Haha, you sure about that?

Viper's ultimate will rape your silly little Meepo.

145, attack, 145, attack, 145, attack, 145, attack, 145, attack - dead.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> Haha, you sure about that?
> 
> Viper's ultimate will rape your silly little Meepo.
> 
> 145, attack, 145, attack, 145, attack, 145, attack, 145, attack - dead.



If I stand my meepo in range of you for a full 5 seconds, I deserve death.

now, if i cast as soon as you ult, it becomes:

145, attack, 145, attack, 145, Poof.

that meepo is gone to my fountatain, and you have 2 other ones feasting on you.

Some times, if my meepos are still to squichy, i'll pop my meck right before my one on you leaves.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

You gotz teh micro? ;o

You're talking like you can kill me in 3 seconds.
Ultimate is a DOT skill, by the way.

So, even if you get away, it's more like: 145, A, 145, A, 145, 145, 145. (;


----------



## Draffut (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> You gotz teh micro? ;o
> 
> You're talking like you can kill me in 3 seconds.
> Ultimate is a DOT skill, by the way.
> ...



Ok, here's how it goes.  When I have 4 meepo's total, one is in town alot.  

the other 3, engage.  whichever one you Ult, poofs back to town.  and then the other two eat.  If my clones are still to squishy to take that "145, A, 145, A, 145, 145, 145" with a fountain, then I will pop my Meka before he leaves.

when that one goes back to town, I have my 4th, who was in town, poof to the fight.  and just cycle through which one is in town.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 10, 2007)

Viper is not really all that good.

Now Enchantress, she kicks the crap out of everyone.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

That takes too much time. XD
I can run away if I feel insecure.

Wesley, Enchantress is over-rated.
She's just a good laner, nothing else. If you can't stop her from farming a lot in that lane, THEN she gets really good.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> That takes too much time. XD
> I can run away if I feel insecure.
> 
> Wesley, Enchantress is over-rated.
> She's just a good laner, nothing else. If you can't stop her from farming a lot in that lane, THEN she gets really good.



Yeah, I know.  Early on she can get nuked pretty easily, but if she gets a rapier, then it starts to snowball and once she hits level 16, it's pretty much over.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 10, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Viper is not really all that good.
> 
> Now Enchantress, she kicks the crap out of everyone.



Tell me about it.

Maybe her arrows will stop doing like Chaos daamge and become something resembling balance.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

About the Vipers you play against.. they use their slow attack A LOT, right?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> About the Vipers you play against.. they use their slow attack A LOT, right?



You mean like Drow's Frost arrow harass?  Yeah, alot of people like to abuse that.  I'm just saying, his ult isn't that good at higher levels and while his passive looks nice on paper, it really isn't that good and doesn't make up for his horrible strength.

He is not a tank.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> About the Vipers you play against.. they use their slow attack A LOT, right?



I dont know what you mean by "alot"  But I dont think so.  Spam it if you are running.  if fighting without chasing or anthing, they will only cast it enough to keep the debuff and bonus damage going.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

Basically, right from the start, I'll get that skill first.
Whenever it's not on cooldown and the hero is in sight, I'll hit him/her with it.
And as you know.. Viper's range is pretty far.

Keep harrassing him/her with it, and if you don't kill her/him by level 6, you use the ultimate.

Simple and effective.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> Basically, right from the start, I'll get that skill first.
> Whenever it's not on cooldown and the hero is in sight, I'll hit him/her with it.
> And as you know.. Viper's range is pretty far.
> 
> ...



His range is 500.  less then most ranged heros.  most are 600, Techies is 650, Sniper hits like 800 or something.

Yes, Viper's ultimate is very powerful early  6-10 or so it is great.  300 damage and a slow, along with his orb, is great.  but once you hit mid game, it stops being that incredible.  Viper has probobly the single best lvl 1 ult.  But it doesn;t really scale well for later levels.

And his HP is so low, more hero's will rock him pretty easily late game.  His attack spead becomes fast enough that his orb doesn;t even have a chance to tick.  His passive defense is neglible then.  His ult's damage is not that significant.

He becomes Razor, but not quite as good, mid-late game.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

Yah, his ultimate is incredible.

That's why you own early game, get lots of gold, and buy high stats items.
During late-game, *items are everything*. Well.. almost.

Don't you agree?


----------



## RockLee (Apr 10, 2007)

Items are indeed everything to a hero. Hell, you can suck with the hero's skills, but of you've got the right items, that doesn't matter much, really.

I'm getting decent with all heros. The few I haven't learned or just don't like are Korebelus and Pugna. Those are the only two I don't like. Ah, and I need to practice with the Nerub Assassin some more.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

Nerubian Assassin is fun because you can gank a lot with it.

Ganks = Gold = Items = GG


----------



## Draffut (Apr 10, 2007)

Items are not everything.  I think Keeper is a perfect example of this. He can easily become the richest chrecter in the world, but no amount of items can save him from certain other heros.

But they do help alot.

Viper isn;t bad  but even if he farms well early, he is still to squichy late to be concidered that much of a beast.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

I went against a battle KotL once.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Items are indeed everything to a hero. Hell, you can suck with the hero's skills, but of you've got the right items, that doesn't matter much, really.
> 
> I'm getting decent with all heros. The few I haven't learned or just don't like are Korebelus and Pugna. Those are the only two I don't like. Ah, and I need to practice with the Nerub Assassin some more.



Nerub Assassin is so much fun to play with. I just go guinsoo/bloodstone and maybe a Skadi if time permits. You mana burn like a bitch right at the start and some people get stupid and stay with no mana and low hp.

Although he isn't that capable late game 

Hero's that need items? Obsidian has to be one of the most item dependent Hero's out there. He can't be godly without them xD. Hero's like Troll or Void get ridiculous with items >_>

I have seen lots of people dominate with Viper, but I never seem to get enough gold with him. I can orb walk with him fine and dandy... but there is always a counter hero laning me so it cancels out :/

Was playing Tiny today and pulled off some of the coolest combo kills xD.

Toss ~> Earthshaker + Ult + Totem + Fissure =  
Toss~> Void + Ult
Toss~> Beastmaster + Ult
Toss~> Retard into my fountain.

It was so retarded all I ever was able to build was an Arcane ring and the game was over xD


----------



## X (Apr 10, 2007)

Not all heroes are item dependant. Usually, Nukers aren't very item dependant until late game, where they either need a Guinsoo or a Dagger of Escape. As for Melee/Ranged attackers, if they don't farm nicely, they're gonna suffer late game.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2007)

X said:


> Not all heroes are item dependant. Usually, Nukers aren't very item dependant until late game, where they either need a Guinsoo or a Dagger of Escape. As for Melee/Ranged attackers, if they don't farm nicely, they're gonna suffer late game.



Well you become item dependent when the people you are fighting have the better items xD

Something like that. Truly though hero's like Earthshaker need items or they are pretty much null in battle.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

You can't nuke a lot if you don't have a lot of mana.

Items = Mana


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2007)

Especially with Tinker xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

Yah.. if you use it's ultimate without items, you're an idiot.


----------



## X (Apr 10, 2007)

> Something like that. Truly though hero's like Earthshaker need items or they are pretty much null in battle.



Agreed. Like I said mainly nukers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2007)

I was practising with Obsidian, he's such a ownage hero when he gets his mojo happening. It was fun taking out a lvl 25 hero in like 5 hits


----------



## X (Apr 10, 2007)

LOL, what did you take out and what was your items? O_O


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

Wait a minute.
Maybe it's me; maybe I don't know what a nuker is.

A nuker is a hero that can spam their abilities, right?


----------



## X (Apr 11, 2007)

> A nuker is a hero that can spam their abilities, right?



Not really. Nukers are mainly heroes that can do massive damage using their spells, eg Crystal Maiden, Lina Inverse, even Nerubian Assassin can be considered as a nuker.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

Those definitely require high amounts of mana.


----------



## X (Apr 11, 2007)

Yea, but not every item only gives you mana.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

Yah, but the point is, you DO need items.


----------



## X (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, I'm saying they do need items, but someone was mentioning non item dependant heroes.


----------



## Guts (Apr 11, 2007)

EVERY hero needs items.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

X said:


> Yes, I'm saying they do need items, but someone was mentioning non item dependant heroes.


I know.. and I asked who?

You said nukers.. and that's totally wrong.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 11, 2007)

Everyone needs items.  thats just a stupid thign to argue.

I think the debate here is about how some charecters dont need a large number of items, or very expensive ones, to be highly effective.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

I learned a valuable leason today.

No matter how well you play, if your teammates suck, you won't win.
I was level 25 when my teammates were 11, 13, 18.

Our Clinkz DC'd when he was level 8, our Bh didn't know how to chase, our Pudge obviously didn't know how to do his combo, and our Alchemist? He just sucked, period.

/end rant


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> I learned a valuable leason today.
> 
> No matter how well you play, if your teammates suck, you won't win.
> I was level 25 when my teammates were 11, 13, 18.
> ...



I learned that in my very first game of DotA xD

People just suck and most of the time you can do alot better without them. I have won 2v5 and 1v3, noobs just fucking ruin the game.

I have started to see some shit that bothers me in games lately. Like my last game it was 5v3, I was Pug my friend was Spectre and we had a NS. It quickly turned into 3v3 with Sylla Morph and SB on the other team. We own them horribly, I solo Roshy at lvl 15, its a very good pub smash so far. Even my joke build ended up helping out xD I went BoT Guinsoo Satanic and Scepter with pug, building Satanic first of course .

We break top and mid then all of a sudden Blue boots our NS for attacking the 2 towers by the throne when creeps are like right behind him. He starts saying some bullshit about Backdooring and starts telling me to stop bitching for calling him a booting noob. That has happened to me alot of times, luckily me and my friend sync so well that we still won. And I soloed blue with his stupid bear. 

Seriously though, I am getting tired of Hosts booting a good team mate because they are losing. It got old real fast


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

Custom kick?

I wish I could get one of those.. to kick feeders or those afk.

--

I actually prefer 3v5s.. think about it! All 3 of you are soloing~


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> Custom kick?
> 
> I wish I could get one of those.. to kick feeders or those afk.
> 
> ...



I like it when I have a hero I can effectively solo with. I don't really feel comfortable soloing with Pug or any heroes who have shit for HP. Except for Nerub of course.

I have Custom kick, but I really only use it on super feeders or people who start dropping items. Shit like that. I don't like booting AFK because I was AFK one time for 40 mins with Zues and I caught up fine + we still won.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

Give. It. To. Me. 
Please? :3

Anyway.. as for me, I don't feel comfortable soloing with any melee.
I like ranged characters. Because for me, I either do play well or play poorly with a melee. ^^;

Like Jugg. 
0-10
9-3


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

The site doesn't seem to be working, but heres a link from another site.

Boom

If I am soloing against another melee then it doesn't bother me, but ya I tend to feel safer with ranged


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

Ohh, hacks. 

I can't get this CD key banned.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2007)

I hate Oblivion.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

He's such a pain in the ass with that high damage.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

I love Pug, either you ward rape the casters, gang bang towers, super drain an unsuspecting hero or you die in 1 shot xD

I really am not so sure you can get your CD key banned for using custom kick in a CUSTOM game. Ladder games for sure. I have been using it for awhile, but ok.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

I only use Drain on creeps.

Oh yah, something funny happened yesterday.
I was Techie at mid with Harbringer, and when I went to go suicide, Harbringer used that Astral Imprisonment thing.

*hoonie7* *has killed himself!*


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> I only use Drain on creeps.
> 
> Oh yah, something funny happened yesterday.
> I was Techie at mid with Harbringer, and when I went to go suicide, Harbringer used that Astral Imprisonment thing.
> ...



Only Drain on creeps????

You do understand that with a Scepter and Decripfy you drain almost 500 HP per second?

Did your body come back after Banish wore off? xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

.. I didn't know that.. 

--

Banish? That's Pugna!


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

Astral w/e is basically a complete banishment.

And ya Pugs ult is the main reason I love him so much. It has like no cool down and if you get a BKB/Linkens you don't really have to worry about getting interrupted.

That and his ward rapes Int heroes xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

His wards rape in -wtf modes.

And.. I killed myself when he was banished. =P


----------



## X (Apr 11, 2007)

WTF? It actually works while he was using Astral Imprisonment? I thought it that skill was to make you as if you weren't there right? And steal INT at the same time.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> His wards rape in -wtf modes.
> 
> And.. I killed myself when he was banished. =P



Oh, ya I have done that a couple of times. It's bugged on me more than once and still killed me though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2007)

X said:


> LOL, what did you take out and what was your items? O_O



Skadi, Boots, Guinsoo, Sceptar.....forgot what else. I think a Linkins and I was saving for something else. The orb was doing like +330 damage per hit and I was spamming them


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

.. must've been a long game.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah I had like 15 + hero kills that game, I told my teammates I'm going to milk them so they stopped attacking the base. I was lucky that game, I basically reduced the other guys hero int to to like 10 then was able to nail him with the ult a few times

I've tried some games with Same Hero. Man it gets insane, with Luna it boiled down to whoever got Sceptar first and whoever could hit the ultimate first. With Zeus it was basically if your life hit  < 1000 then you're dead. So much lightning on the screen

With SH and Nightstalker, we only had daylight at the beginning of the match


----------



## X (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't think Luna is that strong late game,  unless of course you have scepter and a refresher. :/


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 12, 2007)

We were playing Same Hero


----------



## Guts (Apr 12, 2007)

Phantom Assassin with the new butterfly is insane, had a few more items and i was owning spirit breaker with SnY and a basher or two i think. The Ursa when i had 800 hp Ursa had heart and a few other things.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2007)

Gai said:


> Yeah I had like 15 + hero kills that game, I told my teammates I'm going to milk them so they stopped attacking the base. I was lucky that game, I basically reduced the other guys hero int to to like 10 then was able to nail him with the ult a few times
> 
> I've tried some games with Same Hero. Man it gets insane, with Luna it boiled down to whoever got Sceptar first and whoever could hit the ultimate first. With Zeus it was basically if your life hit  < 1000 then you're dead. So much lightning on the screen
> 
> With SH and Nightstalker, we only had daylight at the beginning of the match



Zues is crap and alot of casters are because of the Hood of Defiance. It really makes that much of a difference. 

And ya the new Butterfly is very worth it. That 5% boost was epic. Gets ridiculous on hero's like Spectre though


----------



## X (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't even played a game where new items were enabled yet.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2007)

Some of the items are imba give or take a few rigged points -_-


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 12, 2007)

I think all int characters suck late game. I say, the only think they're good for is disabling.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 12, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> I think all int characters suck late game. I say, the only think they're good for is disabling.



THey are the best pushers around.

Rhasta double sceptar wards = gg all your towers.

And back when Silencer summmoned 4 infernals, that was fun times.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 12, 2007)

I heard about that. 

Silencer is still insanely good, imo.
People who don't like him either suck with him or is bored of him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 12, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Zues is crap and alot of casters are because of the Hood of Defiance. It really makes that much of a difference.



We. Were. Playing. *Same. Hero*


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2007)

Gai said:


> We. Were. Playing. *Same. Hero*



And how does that change the fact that Hood of Defiance nullifies your spells?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> And how does that change the fact that Hood of Defiance nullifies your spells?



5 Tgods wrath with Sceptar


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 13, 2007)

Nullified.. I bet with full hp, you could survive that. ><


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah most likely but think of it like this, Two Zeus are facing off against each other. They blast each other a few times and the passive triggers so they lose around 20% of their max life then they get hit with 5 tGods wrath. 

570 x 5 = 2850  

2850 x .35 = 997.5 

2850 - 997.5 = 1825

1825 x .25 = 456

1825 - 456 = 1368

SO basically if they have around 1300 hp then they die. And that's not including the extra damage from the normal spells

Yes it's not as strong as possible since it gets major nullified but the damage isn't the best part, it's the fact there are ten gods running around and the knowledge that if you drop under 1k then you die immediately


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 13, 2007)

You're missing a variable: Greed :amazed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2007)

We went into the game for laughs, we weren't expecting top notch playing


----------



## Draffut (Apr 13, 2007)

5v5 all Geomancer is fun.  did that earlier.

Otherwise, i usually hate all same.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 13, 2007)

Haha, did anyone get Manta?


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

I tried that hood of defiance. It makes spellcasters pretty useless. :/


----------



## Baki (Apr 13, 2007)

Haven't played DotA in years, so i thought i'd get the latest version and pop in for a try. Yikes. All those recipes make the game so imbalanced .
What happened to the good old days where getting level 10 is an achievement, and the game was much more newbie friendly?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2007)

X said:


> I tried that hood of defiance. It makes spellcasters pretty useless. :/



In the SH Zeus game, I ended up with the Hood, Linkens and Aegis of the Immortal


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

So yo only take a bolt from Zeus ulti. :/ As well as super reduced damage from the second bolt if there were refreshers.


----------



## Guts (Apr 13, 2007)

who did i neg rep in here that negged me?V:S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2007)

X said:


> So yo only take a bolt from Zeus ulti. :/ As well as super reduced damage from the second bolt if there were refreshers.



Well basically the the second _anyone_ used their ulti then *everyone* used it. We all decided that we were going to play for kicks and doing that was pretty funny before everyone got their hoods and linkens

Just played another SH game but we used Phantom Lancer


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

Lmao. So it all gets down to who actually uses ulti 1st. :/


----------



## Yamazaki (Apr 13, 2007)

Osidian Destroyer ftw!


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

OD is strong, but since it's an INT hero, it's quite a softy in my opinion. :/


----------



## Yamazaki (Apr 13, 2007)

X said:


> OD is strong, but since it's an INT hero, it's quite a softy in my opinion. :/



Soft? Pump up that INT and you get imba damage and a one hit kill ulti. xD (if they don't get spell reduction)


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

When I meant softy, I meant low life/armor. -_-


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 13, 2007)

The only problem I have with him is chasing.
And I hate using items..


----------



## Guts (Apr 13, 2007)

Lol i got spectre that butterfly today, and a radiance. Axe challenged me to fight at roshan did all of 200 damage to me..miss ftw.


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

> The only problem I have with him is chasing.
> And I hate using items..



 Bloodlust?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmm?

I mean items in your slot, like Sheep Stick, Dragon, etc.

My fingers are always at the hotkeys for my spells..


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

Get used to the numpad then, but i somehow prefer clicking using the mouse on the item than using numpad.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 13, 2007)

X said:


> Get used to the numpad then, but i somehow prefer clicking using the mouse on the item than using numpad.



use the numpad?  thats silly, unless you have 3 hands to play with.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm not quick enought to click the items. ;_;

And I don't have 3 hands. ;_;


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

Then how do you do blink epicenter? I'm sure you have to get used to that. :/


----------



## Draffut (Apr 13, 2007)

X said:


> Then how do you do blink epicenter? I'm sure you have to get used to that. :/



Click blink, click where i want to blink to, and shift queue epicenter.

Or do you mean, epicenter then blink, which is even easier.


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

What do you mean by shift queue epicenter? I was saying Epicenter blink. 
Care to explain more?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 13, 2007)

Leshrec is so under-rated..


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

^
O_O There used to be a bug that whenever his ulti activates the Mana Aura from Obsidian Destroyer activates too.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 13, 2007)

That's pretty unfair.. I guess.
What's your point?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 13, 2007)

I love stealing Roshan from the other team xD I am getting so good at it now too. Couple days ago I last shot it while I was invis and jacked the aegis xD

2 ppl started talking about lag and left 

I think the blink dagger is a dumb item, I have always done better without it.
I think it should get a price decrease and have its CD increased substantially.
Or make it a permanent item slot once you purchase it.

Oh and Medusa with a Hood the new armor and a butterfly is fucking ridiculous. I have only done it 2 times, but it was sad seeing people try to mess with me.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 14, 2007)

I did that with SA. But I died.


----------



## Guts (Apr 14, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> I did that with SA. But I died.



lol. 
letter limit


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 14, 2007)

I got the Aegis. The guy was like, "Haha, loser. You died."

What the fuck?

I got YOUR Roshan and YOUR Aegis. I gained nothing. o.O


----------



## X (Apr 14, 2007)

> I think the blink dagger is a dumb item, I have always done better without it.
> I think it should get a price decrease and have its CD increased substantially.
> Or make it a permanent item slot once you purchase it.



Its an very strong item for me. An absolute must for certain heroes. Its good for offensive as well as escaping. I love it.


----------



## Yamazaki (Apr 17, 2007)

X said:


> Its an very strong item for me. An absolute must for certain heroes. Its good for offensive as well as escaping. I love it.



I don't think it's that usefull. Those money are better spent elsewhere imo.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 17, 2007)

Yamazaki said:


> I don't think it's that usefull. Those money are better spent elsewhere imo.



Depends on the hero.  It's a god send on ones who are close range AoE's, withotu a chasing mechanism.

Like Ursa, Centaur, Panda.

It's also good on a few other odd hero's like CM and SK.

But yes.  on most hero's, it sucks.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Depends on the hero.  It's a god send on ones who are close range AoE's, withotu a chasing mechanism.
> 
> Like Ursa, Centaur, Panda.
> 
> ...



Even then, on Ursa for instance, I would get Lothars.

If they allowed Pudge to use it, I would get it >_>


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 18, 2007)

Yamazaki said:


> I don't think it's that usefull. Those money are better spent elsewhere imo.


I totally agree. :S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2007)

Played a game with Ulfsaar and I ended up with 4 hearts <3


*Spoiler*: _Disclaimer_ 




It was a newbie kinda game though


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 20, 2007)

4 hearts? That's ridiculous.
If I were you, I would've left a long time ago. XD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2007)

invented ♥ said:


> 4 hearts? That's ridiculous.
> If I were you, I would've left a long time ago. XD



Well I don't play a huge lot so I milk out every game I play


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 20, 2007)

"Milk out" .. nice. XDDD

I imagined that game would be around.. 75 minutes?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2007)

40 or something. Once I got my first Heart (which was easy since 2/3 of the other team was casters with low life) then the next three fell into my hands

They never ran from me (for some strange reason)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 20, 2007)

Is it just me, or has there been a lot more noobs?


----------



## Guts (Apr 20, 2007)

Spectre>>>Ulfsaar


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 20, 2007)

You'd have to be a noob not to be able to own with Spectre. :/


----------



## Guts (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah true, but i tend to see alot of people who can't.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2007)

Guts said:


> Spectre>>>Ulfsaar



Alot of heroes >>> Ursa Warrior, what's your point?


----------



## Guts (Apr 20, 2007)

My point is that spectre>>>Ursa thats all


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2007)

And intelligence wins again!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 29, 2007)

No way! It all depends on the player. 

That said, I just won a 2v5.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 17, 2007)

/bump/

What do you guys think of the new heroes?

Lanaya [Templar Assasin] is my favorite by far. I got godlike the first time I played with her.


----------



## Sirius (Jun 21, 2007)

New heroes are alright for pubs, but they need to be tweaked a lot for competitive play. The only one atm that I can see being used is Dark Seer. The new heroes are just out-preformed by the classics.

Also, looking for 5v5 -lm or -xl scrims on USWest. Msg BarbecuedElf or rice.farmer or Eraserr(trog). We can use hamachi or GGC if you aren't on USWest.


----------



## whitecrowz (Jun 21, 2007)

so this is a game? I thought this thread was for old-school arcade gamers!!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 21, 2007)

Sirius said:


> New heroes are alright for pubs, but they need to be tweaked a lot for competitive play. The only one atm that I can see being used is Dark Seer. The new heroes are just out-preformed by the classics.
> 
> Also, looking for 5v5 -lm or -xl scrims on USWest. Msg BarbecuedElf or rice.farmer or Eraserr(trog). We can use hamachi or GGC if you aren't on USWest.


/pubber/

I'm no good with Dark Seer..
I really like Storm Spirit.. :S


----------



## Heroic (Jun 21, 2007)

Hoon whats ur username on USWEST, i forgot =[


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 21, 2007)

Just give me yours; I make new ones often. 

I'm about to play right now so hurry.


----------



## Guts (Nov 23, 2007)

Hoon , hmm new heroes..Huskar is crazy strong..really there all strong..yes templar assasin is ownage. Desolator FTW.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 23, 2007)

Sirius said:


> New heroes are alright for pubs, but they need to be tweaked a lot for competitive play. The only one atm that I can see being used is Dark Seer. The new heroes are just out-preformed by the classics.
> 
> Also, looking for 5v5 -lm or -xl scrims on USWest. Msg BarbecuedElf or rice.farmer or Eraserr(trog). We can use hamachi or GGC if you aren't on USWest.



Huskar will also see some competitive play (Ranged Str is just to good a combo)

Though otherwise I agree.  To much Melee without the denying capabilities of the old heros.


----------



## Outlandish (Feb 23, 2008)

bumping this from 07 anyone still play ?


----------



## Rios (Feb 23, 2008)

DotA FTW  !


----------



## Outlandish (Feb 25, 2008)

Rios said:


> DotA FTW  !



you know it!


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

Lol Naix

Lol Guinsoo


----------



## Rios (Feb 25, 2008)

Lol Yurnero with dagon
Lol Beyond Godlike
LOl host quits after he gets frist blooded


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

I was actually just making fun of the remakes, but ok


----------



## Rios (Feb 25, 2008)

Remakes were good.

Now it is Lol blink dagger and Lol sny  .


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

That has always been my motto anyways, now you just hear ppl crying "My dagger won't work "

The new guinsoo is riskier to build and Naix..... if you say so


----------



## Rios (Feb 25, 2008)

I've always hated the dagger. Now 1 radiance and you are screwed.

Now intelligence heroes are wey more versatile. And the new naix runs out of mana pretty quickly. Very odd feeling  .


----------



## Sirius (Feb 27, 2008)

Im liking the new remakes, invoker + new naix are very fun. Dont see many guinsoos nowadays after the nerf though.


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2008)

Guinsoo now is even more imba on QoP. And she farms like crazy T_T .

I dont like the invoker - too complicated and laggy  . My favourite hero is the Necrolyte - simple yet deadly  .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 28, 2008)

I cried when I got back from my vacation in Vietnam to see them nerfing Blink Dagger...QQ.


----------



## Rapestorm (Mar 1, 2008)

playing dota at gg client..


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm playing DotA via gg client too. High level rooms only  .


----------



## Outlandish (Mar 5, 2008)

Rios said:


> I'm playing DotA via gg client too. High level rooms only  .



gimme your addy babe =]

or you can addme Ramu12, im only level 10 though =]


----------



## Rios (Mar 6, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> gimme your addy babe =]
> 
> or you can addme Ramu12, im only level 10 though =]



Current location: Europe DotA High Level Room 2
Entry Level: 18

You should play more , bud  .


----------



## Outlandish (Mar 6, 2008)

Rios said:


> Current location: Europe DotA High Level Room 2
> Entry Level: 18
> 
> You should play more , bud  .



i started this game 2 weeks ago, im raping =D


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG MY THREAD IS ALIVE!


.. sort of. What's this gg client?


----------



## Draffut (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm kinda bummed I stepped on my frozen throne CD and broke it into about 17 pieces.  if I ever get around to getting anouther one, i'll probobly start playign this again.


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2008)

Hoon ♥ said:


> OMG MY THREAD IS ALIVE!
> 
> 
> .. sort of. What's this gg client?



[Raw-Manga] Mahou Sensei Negima 209(lq)


I am baned for the 4th time BTW  .


----------



## Jotun (Apr 2, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I'm kinda bummed I stepped on my frozen throne CD and broke it into about 17 pieces.  if I ever get around to getting anouther one, i'll probobly start playign this again.



You don't need a CD to play anymore, they did a patch because they were sick of people using the NO-CD hack.



> February 6th, 2008 - Patch 1.21b (No CD Patch)is completed and should be available online today. Patch 1.21b will not break any of 1.21's replays.
> 
> This patch will allow owners of Warcraft III/TFT who have their game installed, to play the game without having their Warcraft III/TFT CD in their CD ROM drives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Draffut (Apr 2, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You don't need a CD to play anymore, they did a patch because they were sick of people using the NO-CD hack.



Now I just gotta figure out which, if any, of my computer it's still on.


----------



## Rapestorm (Apr 3, 2008)

sad part in gg client is you have to have the same version of warcraft (the patch).

thats why i cant play on bnet, since most of the gg gamers in the asia rooms use 1.20d-1.20e.

Got any good AI maps there? 6.50+ onwards

I cant seem to find a good strategy for naix, he runs out of mana quickly, less lifesteal

And by the way, if I use Mask of Madness of Sacred Warrior - will the burning spear / lifesteal work?


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 3, 2008)

Invoker anyone?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2008)

I played a game where my team had Veno, Tide Lord (sp?), Sand King and Shadow Fiend

Basically what happened was SK burrowing in and then Ulty followed by Shadow Fiend who also ults as well as Veno who also Ulted. Tide Lord was right behind SK and ulted first.

Basically (I was Veno) we decided to not kill the enemy (unless they're stupid and attack us) until their all together (or most of them maybe) in which case we gank them and then pretty much their whole team dies at once


----------



## Draffut (Apr 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I played a game where my team had Veno, Tide Lord (sp?), Sand King and Shadow Fiend
> 
> Basically what happened was SK burrowing in and then Ulty followed by Shadow Fiend who also ults as well as Veno who also Ulted. Tide Lord was right behind SK and ulted first.
> 
> Basically (I was Veno) we decided to not kill the enemy (unless they're stupid and attack us) until their all together (or most of them maybe) in which case we gank them and then pretty much their whole team dies at once



es, I like getting groups like that.  a Rooftrellen helps to.

and Refresher is always nice to keep it going.


----------



## Rapestorm (Apr 3, 2008)

what i don't like about refresher is it needs a lot of mana. i had a mistake once, getting refresher first on rootfellen..


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2008)

Draffut said:


> es, I like getting groups like that.  a Rooftrellen helps to.
> 
> and Refresher is always nice to keep it going.



FOr the lulz, Tide Lord got it simply because the extra stun time ensured much hilarity

Also I've taken a liking to Sacred Warrior. I like his concept and his skills and after giving him a shot yesterday with AI, I have to say he's pretty good and would make a good character to kill off lone heroes quickly

I got some Bracers first up followed by boots (upgraded to Boots of Travel) and a Vanguard (I guess to help minimize the damage I would take if I fought another decked out agi/str hero). I got a Sange and Yasha followed by a Heart, I was planning of getting another Heart (or maybe Butterfly) but the game ended by then.

Is that the right items I should get him? It was my first shot so I kinda winged it and guessed what I should get, also how would you suggest my skill point allocation?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 4, 2008)

Never been a SnY fan. 

The more HP/STR you have the better. A vanguard is ok, prolly end up selling it if you get the chance to get Assault.

My enemy usually decides my skill route. I usually test them to see how much I can mess around. 

I almost always end up going stats in the start with most heroes though xD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

I played a pub arem and got Alchemist for the first time and man he can get *insane* with his lvl 3 Ulty. He gets a massive amount of health, move speed, attack speed and nice regen. 

I decided to get Vlads first, then Battlefury (with his Greed skill, he gets gold so quickly) then S&Y followed by MKB. I was attacking so fast that even a SB or Slardar with dual bashers couldn't stop me unless they both attacked me at once because the speed I was attacking was basically stopping them from stunning me.

The problem is that without S&Y, he's a crappy killer without his ulty. The poison cloud is good at killing masses of units and the stun is nice when chasing down heroes with allies but is too reliant on the ulty to be really godly. A lot of fun though


----------



## Rios (Apr 20, 2008)

They should ban the Soul Keeper. Everytime I pick him the game is over fast  .


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 22, 2008)

woo didn't know there were so many players, anyway i have a propasiton, a dota NF team i can provide a ventrillo if you guys are interested PM me, getting pretty gudd now lvl 18 on ggc. Just raped some noobies with my fav hero Puck


----------



## Rios (Apr 22, 2008)

I am 24 lvl on ggc. Playing in Europe High Level rooms.

Oh and btw I hate heroes like Puck , Mirana and Nevermore  .


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 22, 2008)

Rios said:


> I am 24 lvl on ggc. Playing in Europe High Level rooms.
> 
> Oh and btw I hate heroes like Puck , Mirana and Nevermore  .



whats ur ggc addy ?


----------



## Rios (Apr 22, 2008)

You mean my username?


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah your user name


----------



## Rios (Apr 22, 2008)

"bustar" 
6 small letters. No clans or other fancy shit  .


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 23, 2008)

added my username is ramu12


----------



## Rios (Apr 24, 2008)

Add me to your buddy list  .


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 17, 2008)

Can someone give me a tutorial for GCC?

With GCC I won't play in pubs or against noobs.. but at the same time not be in a clan, right?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 21, 2008)

Hoon ♥ said:


> Can someone give me a tutorial for GCC?
> 
> With GCC I won't play in pubs or against noobs.. but at the same time not be in a clan, right?


WRONG! Just as bad as bnet..


----------



## SasuNarukoneko (Jul 27, 2008)

Hoon ♥ said:


> WRONG! Just as bad as bnet..


Dota client is better, imho. if you want to get less delay and such. but it will only work if everyone in the game has it. and if the host turns it of in mid game, it will lag like never before.
and if you are sick of leavers and such play league matches, i play both but myeah. 
you don't have to be in a clan to play league so.


----------



## John Locke (Jul 27, 2008)

SasuNarukoneko said:


> Dota client is better, imho. if you want to get less delay and such. but it will only work if everyone in the game has it. and if the host turns it of in mid game, it will lag like never before.
> and if you are sick of leavers and such play league matches, i play both but myeah.
> you don't have to be in a clan to play league so.



True, I recently started playing Dota League, and the games I've played so far, have really been better than publics in terms of overall skill and number of leavers. 

I would like to get vip approved though, it doesn't seem so difficult since you get more points from winning a game, than you lose from losing(lol) one.


----------



## SasuNarukoneko (Jul 28, 2008)

John Locke said:


> True, I recently started playing Dota League, and the games I've played so far, have really been better than publics in terms of overall skill and number of leavers.
> 
> I would like to get vip approved though, it doesn't seem so difficult since you get more points from winning a game, than you lose from losing(lol) one.



Vip is nice 
I'm currently awaiting approval to become a host on the Dota League.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol, I had stopped playing for awhile and played my brothers friend. He's in some nubclan and they trashtalk EM thinking it makes them cool. Anyways he was talking crap how he owns at denying/last hitting. We did a 1v1 same hero AR middle lane only, we ended up getting Visage. I got so many early kills because he tried so hard to last hit and then he resorted to getting Dagon. The funniest shit I have ever seen. I don't even claim to be a great player, just someone who knows the game, but jesus do people like this need to be taught a lesson on BNET.

I then played a pub against his friends with random people on my team and they resorted to booting our "top player"

I had morphling and this dude had techies. He ended up crying, saying we used MH because we put wards up ever so often in middle lane and destroyed his mines. Then they had people crying because we often ganked in groups or baited to a group. Game lasted forever because they had like 3 tanks and we weren't doing EM. Our treant eventually got double ult and I had a cuirass/buriza/butterfly. 

They asked for a rematch and after dying the host ended up kicking every1 on my team


----------



## SasuNarukoneko (Jul 29, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Lol, I had stopped playing for awhile and played my brothers friend. He's in some nubclan and they trashtalk EM thinking it makes them cool. Anyways he was talking crap how he owns at denying/last hitting. We did a 1v1 same hero AR middle lane only, we ended up getting Visage. I got so many early kills because he tried so hard to last hit and then he resorted to getting Dagon. The funniest shit I have ever seen. I don't even claim to be a great player, just someone who knows the game, but jesus do people like this need to be taught a lesson on BNET.
> 
> I then played a pub against his friends with random people on my team and they resorted to booting our "top player"
> 
> ...


this sort of abuse is exactly why i refuse to use kickaps.
It's so fucking lame abusing bl ban or kickaps.
and dagon on visage? lol.
But, i haven't had a pub game in a long time that had no leavers or people whining on delay/lag/mh and such.
i've gotten 2-3 seconds in one or two games, and i'm not whining. it just takes more accurate timeing. Worst delay i've had i 5seconds and i still managed at 3-5.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had a few good pubs, but then there is always that 1 person on your team who did nothing and is talking shit. 

I can handle delays and such, but at around 5 secs it doesn't even feel like you are controlling your hero.


----------



## SasuNarukoneko (Jul 29, 2008)

indeed, five second is not playable. however i've had games were people were whining for 25mins for 0.5-1 seconds delay.. 
Also the whining at the host to fix it, when he has no power to do so.
on a normal pub without dc or ggc you can't control the delay and lag, and if one person in the game has a bad connection everyone get the aftermatch.
If the host has a poor connection they all get a D/C.
Worst thing in pub is usualy teamplay.
No one listens and they all go in random directions.
also fun when they blame their death on you when your at the other end of the map.
I'm not saying all pub players are like that, i mean you start of somewhere and go higher up as time goes by.


----------



## SasuNarukoneko (Jul 30, 2008)

I wonder when they are going to nerf clockwerk.. 
if you know what items to get, atm he's unstoppable. 
Only thing that can really kill him is lina/lion/lich.


----------



## Spider-Man(old) (Jul 30, 2008)

Dota is shit nowadays. Theres not enough people to do organized play and the pubs are pure shit. People being rude all around, HORRIBLE players, and maphackers galore.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 30, 2008)

SasuNarukoneko said:


> I wonder when they are going to nerf clockwerk..
> if you know what items to get, atm he's unstoppable.
> Only thing that can really kill him is lina/lion/lich.



What the hell is clockwerk?

(I havn't played in months)


----------



## SasuNarukoneko (Jul 31, 2008)

Spider-Man said:


> Dota is shit nowadays. Theres not enough people to do organized play and the pubs are pure shit. People being rude all around, HORRIBLE players, and maphackers galore.



I kinda agree with you, only way to really play anymore is league matches. :/
It kinda sad that people have to use maphack. Even worse when they gank you it mh and they die, and they call you a cheater. 




Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> What the hell is clockwerk?
> 
> (I havn't played in months)



Clockwerk is sentinels newest overpowered hero. He's got the hp of a tank, the skills of int/agi and low mana cost/short cd. 
Now, his skills aren't damage so to say. but i can tell you that you barathum with boots of travel and max empowering haste can't catch up due to his first skill. 
It shots random 0.5secstuns in a 200 AOE around him, only one target at a time (but what does that matter if your alone). 
Its passive in 15second after activation and it shoots the stuns each 0.75 second. 
Also his third skill does 200dmg at level 4 and can hit where ever you want on the entire map(even at level 1 it's got that range).

Well, you get the point, his other two skills are also quite good, you can read about him on the dota-allstars website.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 31, 2008)

He's HP is a bit lower than other tank characters but I agree with the rest, he is extremely strong and even easier to use. I'd say add a small cost increase for his spells as your level them up or something because once he gets a Battlefury, then he'll basically never have any mana problems


----------



## Draffut (Jul 31, 2008)

> It shots random 0.5secstuns in a 200 AOE around him, only one target at a time (but what does that matter if your alone).
> Its passive in 15second after activation and it shoots the stuns each 0.75 second.



Sounds like when Alchemist came out.  was an unstoppable beast, now he's super gimp.

And his stun lasts for half a second, every .75 seconds, for 15 seconds total?  So for one spell, he has a stun that basically lasts 10 seconds total?  Or did I miss something here?

His map wide nuke isn't bad.  Evoker had one, and it wasn't that insane.

and what about his Ult there?  it sounds like a reverse Pudge hook or something... not that strong, though with his first two skills, i could see some fun combos with it.


----------



## SasuNarukoneko (Jul 31, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Sounds like when Alchemist came out.  was an unstoppable beast, now he's super gimp.
> 
> And his stun lasts for half a second, every .75 seconds, for 15 seconds total?  So for one spell, he has a stun that basically lasts 10 seconds total?  Or did I miss something here?
> 
> ...



the stuns arent 15 sec total. it keeps spitting them out these stund every 0.75 second for 15 seconds. so it's about 17-19 ministuns. His ulti is like storms, but it stuns for 2 seconds and does damage, and has a longer reach. only the grip isn't nearly as large.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 31, 2008)

SasuNarukoneko said:


> the stuns arent 15 sec total. it keeps spitting them out these stund every 0.75 second for 15 seconds. so it's about 17-19 ministuns. His ulti is like storms, but it stuns for 2 seconds and does damage, and has a longer reach. only the grip isn't nearly as large.



You said it shoots .5 second stuns every .75 seconds for 15 seconds.  thats 20 stuns, each for half a second.  10 seconds.

Or is is a .1 second stun like Shuriken or something.

Also, his ult doesn't seam as good as storms, because it lacks the overall utility, like dragging a Magnautar with you, or as an escape mechanism.  You can also miss.  and since it hits the first enemy it encounters, you won't be moving through to many others besides the one caught, without a bit of luck.


----------



## SasuNarukoneko (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, about the ulti thing, it does damage, storms doesn't.
It has range like the snipers ulti.
It stuns for two second, and it has a really low cd.
it can drag people that walk into it along with him.
and it's fast.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 31, 2008)

It also has a pretty short cool-down, he's an excellent ganker. His rocket is a good skill, it isn't overpowered because the rocket moves at around the same speed as Pudge's meat hook


----------



## Wesley (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone else quit because of the crappy remake of the map?


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Shouldn't this be in the online gaming section ?

And FYI the only shitty stuff with the new update is that Kunkka exists  So fucking overpowered.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 8, 2008)

I've quit playing because defensive gameplay was nerfed utterly.  I _like_ to play defensively.  It's how I prefer to play every game I play.  I like defense.  The game is called the freakin' *Defense* of the Ancients.  Now it's another boring team game that emphasises ganking and offense over everything else.

I liked spending hours to win a game.  If some people can't do that, then f-'em.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

XD, I like a game where you can counter-attack, DotA is one of the few ganking games I play... the only one in fact.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 8, 2008)

I appreciate a good gank, but the new map, the way the game is being changed, it's overemphasising it.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 9, 2008)

The DIV league made dota playable again. It's not perfect but it's doable.


----------



## Eustass (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG ppl here play dota????!!!!! Im like a pro at dota allstars and i always host it.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 10, 2008)

Naruto said:


> The DIV league made dota playable again. It's not perfect but it's doable.



What's the DIV League?


----------



## Arti (May 29, 2009)

lol i don't know why this thread is dead xP..
its homeage to the acknowledged the Most Famous Addon and Multiplayer game of the year(s)...
----------
its currently owning in almost every international gaming tournaments..


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 29, 2009)

Wesley said:


> What's the DIV League?



Hans2 is a legend. Too bad the same can't be said about his trash league.


----------



## Wesley (May 29, 2009)

I just started playing this again a few days ago.  I think my earlier complaint that the game was getting to be too fast was due to the addition of the Admiral to the game.  He was way too strong when he was first introduced, but now things are more reasonable.  Currently having some fun, using my favorite hero(es), all STR, all Unbelieveably good tanks, because as I like to say, being hard to kill is it's own reward.


----------



## Arti (May 29, 2009)

Hey do you guys use...Garena for online play or Battle.net?
----------
cause Dota is really popular on Garena..


----------



## Wesley (May 29, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> Hey do you guys use...Garena for online play or Battle.net?
> ----------
> cause Dota is really popular on Garena..



I haven't been able to get that to work for me.  I'm not sure if I have to pay them money or what, but I can't register.  Suffice to say, I use Battle.net.


----------



## Arti (May 29, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I haven't been able to get that to work for me.  I'm not sure if I have to pay them money or what, but I can't register.  Suffice to say, I use Battle.net.


everything is completely free there...
i suggest you give it a try xP..
there a lot dota things related going on there..
clan wars/clan tournaments/solo tournaments and more..
i participated on few clans wars its really fun xP..


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

There was a dota thread?

I still like the spin offs much better.


----------



## Arti (May 30, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> There was a dota thread?
> 
> I still like the spin offs much better.


what spin offs?:wah..
like demigod?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> what spin offs?:wah..
> like demigod?



No, actually maps, like Naruto 3rd SW, Bleach Blade Battlers, Megaman Dota, and Warhammer 40k AoS.


----------



## Arti (May 30, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> No, actually maps, like Naruto 3rd SW, Bleach Blade Battlers, Megaman Dota, and Warhammer 40k AoS.


ohh then have you ever played a spin off called Fight Charaters?...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

Fighter of Characters isn't a spin off of Dota. >>

But yes I have played it.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2009)

Never played online. But whenever I go en mass to a Net Cafe with a bunch of guys we end up playing DotA.

Favourite heros are the lightning panda dude, the ghost on the ghost horse, and the dude with the shuriken that always goes "oh yeah"

lol, I forgot all of their names.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 31, 2009)

Just recently quit this game after 2 years of competitive play. It's always the same thing now...Tinker, potm, sk, krobelus, zeus, tide, warlock etc. But they do kick the most ass .


----------



## Pyro (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice I finally found some fellow Dota players. I'm in a clan and my name is InsanePyro00 if anyone wants to challange me messege me next time you see me on. I mainly like to play strength heros, but I play almost everyone. Except for pudge. I suck with pudge.


----------



## Arti (Aug 12, 2009)

you play garena?..
if so why not have dota clan war..


----------



## Wesley (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't get Garena for me, so I'm on US East.  I play mainly strength heroes, but Ints with good aoe and survivability are fine too (hates agility wankers).  Name is CNB.


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to play this game but eventually I got bored of it.

I'm thinking of playing it again when I have a proper PC


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 14, 2009)

Who here actually plays in something worth a shit like CAL or NA-IHL?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 14, 2009)

holy shit there was a DotA thread all this time and I didn't even notice! currently my clan signing us up for XPL league and perhaps CEVO when we do well in XPL. damn professional gamers, they gank hard.


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes we do gank hard


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Panda(the int hero) needs a nerf... he can become pretty unstoppable, when he gets enough mana to just come out of nowhere and completely fuck up the teamplay for the other team, by crippling the nukers on the team... And then the entire team is fucked...<_<

And although Riki is a common complaint with most people, I think it's a fair one... Cloud skill is so powerfull...:\
That and coordinating with teammates is so hard... Because no one ever buys fucking dust/wards^^
It's all farm and selfish solo play...

Mind you I mostly play public games...

Well if you can avoid feeding him and crush him early on...He's a piece of cake though...


----------



## Arti (Aug 14, 2009)

but now the Riki's cloud skill if useless.Cause Monkey King Bar's True Strike skill all the str/agi hero's can kill him in his cloud without getting any 'Miss'.
and Panda/int/ gets epic after getting Orchid /3 oblivion staffs/ and a hex.
one time he single handedly killed faceless void in a duel /with about the same  level items/.
i think he's too overpowered for  int hero..


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't think of true strike, it's still so new...
But I think the silence is what fucks things up with the cloud ability, and if you have a int hero... You're fucked...


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

I love using the panda hero but I'm terrible with him.

How exactly can you cripple the nuker's on the other team?

EDIT: Also, what's the latest map that's out?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 17, 2009)

Was mostly thinking about the hp of most int heroes... He doesn't have any special skills agains them, but he has high damage with his spells so a low hp hero will be fucked... forget what I said about nukers, I was just being unclear

 for all the latest maps and changelogs.

Latest is 6.61c...was just a fix for the new patch Blizzard released, which made many maps unplayable because of some important fix...


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm. Got it.

Also, I'd like some advice. when you start the game, what items do you buy for Int/str/aglity?

The heroes I use consist of Rhasta, lightning panda, Luna Moonfang, Razor, and Lich

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not an expert on item builds... despite having played it for a long time, I totally suck at buying the right items...

..I usually just start with regen or mana regen at the start, I almost never buy boots. Int heroes I usually prefer to have a high mana pool before going for regen though....

As for Rhasta a good first item at least would be Euls scepter with cyclone... Because when you cyclone them, you can put the wards at the center of where the cyclone spell is and trap them, when the spell effect ends. As for other items, well Aghanims scepter improves your ulti so that is a must... 

Panda I would go for bloodstone as the first item... and then attackspeed and damage... Orchid is usually a good choice, later on you could always go helm of dominator for lifesteal and more endurance... 

Luna I haven't played in a long time, I usually just go helm of dominator and butterfly... and then she's pretty set, I skip scepter on her.. Lothars is also a good alternative. I haven't experimented a lot with her....

Razor I haven't played more than once or twice, the new Razor at least. And I find him pretty hard... No idea on what item build you should go there... 

Lich depends... Scepter improves his ulti, but Shiva isn't a bad item either....

Guinnso no matter what people say, is good on every int hero, as it is useful in most situations...

But I don't think there is a bulletproof build for any hero most of the time, it all depends on what team you have, and what team your opponents have... 

You will probably get better advice than this....


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2009)

Lich needs 3 things imo
Aghanims
Refresher orb
and 
maybe a mekansm.

Really he is as simple as Ulti on enemies, Rforb, Ulti again, everything else is fodder to keep you alive long enough to use Ulti again.

get disable items for Rhasta anything to help the wards F your opponents up more.

New Razor is like old Razor but more broken in the right hands and worse in the with the noobs, Really get something to keep you alive first say a Vanguard, then go for well really take a pick at which damage item you want for him get that, then eventually get radiance to go with your ulti.
then if it ever gets that far get a heart and solo the enemy team (though heart is last item, and only if you honestly cant think of something better)


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 17, 2009)

But you will be pretty fucked if the enemy hero goes for Black monkey king bar... 

It's a good build, but at level 16 the cd is only like 60 seconds anyway, and the cd for refresher is around 275 or something... and the mana cost is high... Even if lich has good regen with dark ritual...


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2009)

Still for the chance to spam that attack twice maybe thrice in a single gank could totally help push, though yes BKB can F you up but not likely to be the primary item for most heroes (if any, but I'm not really good with Str heroes so meh)


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

I've never actually gotten the heart.

Is it any good?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 17, 2009)

On tanks mostly... Otherwise I usually don't give a crap about it...


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

What's the last item you should go for if you're using a int hero like lich or rhasta?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> On tanks mostly... Otherwise I usually don't give a crap about it...



Any hero with a heart is automatically a tank...

Actually, any hero that can kite effectively is good with a heart.  So long as they can keep their distance and avoid being ganked by _several_ heroes, you probably won't have much to worry about since you heal so quickly as you run away.  

A tanky Razor with satanic and skadi is something of a nightmare to take on.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 17, 2009)

That's a pretty expensive build though... most games outside em, usually don't get that far... Well maybe if you're a monster at farming and last hitting... 

I'm not familiar with the term ''kite'' what do you mean by that?

Anyway I haven't bought it until lategame, except on heroes meant mostly as tanks tanks... err like Axe, centaur, pudge whatever really...

Anyway that's just my experience... take it with a pinch of salt...


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 17, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Lich needs 3 things imo
> Aghanims
> Refresher orb
> and
> maybe a mekansm.




Gauntlets->Bracers/Boots/Obs Wards/Chicken and maybe Mek if you don't die in every team fight after firing Chain Frost.

Have fun taking your carry's farm away so you can get crap like Agha or Refresher


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> That's a pretty expensive build though... most games outside em, usually don't get that far... Well maybe if you're a monster at farming and last hitting...
> 
> I'm not familiar with the term ''kite'' what do you mean by that?
> 
> ...



Kite means to fight on the move, leading an enemy around while damaging them somehow.  Rather than a stand up knock down slug match, you keep your distance and retreat whenever your oppenent advances and attack whenever they retreat.  A hero that kites would probably benefit more from a heart than say, a satanic, since they aren't dealing lots of damage quickly, but rather lots of damage over time.

You might not be able to kill an enemy hero by kiting, but generally you'll be in much better shape than they are.  Forcing the enemy to retreat is a victory in of itself.  The more trips they have to spend to their fountain, the weaker they'll end up being.

That's why I like playing alchemist.  He almost never has to go back to fountain, especially after getting a heart.  It's almost like having free cheese every 45 seconds.  100 hps a second on regen, lots of armor augements, phase boots, blade mail, Alch becomes a hero that's pretty much impossible for any single hero to solo.


----------



## Arti (Aug 18, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Lich needs 3 things imo
> Aghanims
> Refresher orb
> and
> maybe a mekansm.


now thats a lie..
he needs Aghanims..
hex
Sheva's Guard
and Travel ..
refresher is not needed couse his ults cooldown is below minute..
maybe mekan but not really.
[edt]


			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> I didn't think of true strike, it's still so new...
> But I think the silence is what fucks things up with the cloud ability, and if you have a int hero... You're fucked...


but since riki is a low hp hero ..the Fighters of the team wtih a monkey bar usually kills him b4 he does significant damage to the ints..


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 18, 2009)

Arti said:


> now thats a lie..
> 
> but since riki is a low hp hero ..the Fighters of the team wtih a monkey bar usually kills him b4 he does significant damage to the ints..



well hey I'm not the best person for int I find it troublesome to be a glass canon.

Also Riki could still do damage if team is smart and keeps him alive, by kill the one who has Mkb, also you forget Riki can still rape the int heroes who don't have a good companion


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2009)

I was using Lich yesterday. It seemed that he was very effective with Boots of Travel, Bloodstone, and Dagon's Staff. (Upgraded 3 times)

I was destroying heroes like nothing. I was lucky enough to start against Naga Siren. Lich's ultimate wreaks havoc with Naga's multi illusion ability.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBPH_K6OV9E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2009)

lol                wut?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 20, 2009)

Basshunter is old now... but that was actually entertaining...


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2009)

It makes me uncomfortable to listen to that.

Still, I think I've found my Dota Niche; THE UNSTOPPABLE ALCHEMIST!!!  My favorite tactic is completely ignoring enemy heroes while destroying their towers and raxes.  Works very well.


----------



## Arti (Aug 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> It makes me uncomfortable to listen to that.
> 
> Still, I think I've found my Dota Niche; THE UNSTOPPABLE ALCHEMIST!!!  My favorite tactic is completely ignoring enemy heroes while destroying their towers and raxes.  Works very well.


If you want to ignore hero's and steal towers ..then Rhasta(Shadow Shaman) is the best hero..
Aghamim + Refresher + travel can do mean stuff to unaware structures..


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2009)

Arti said:


> If you want to ignore hero's and steal towers ..then Rhasta(Shadow Shaman) is the best hero..
> Aghamim + Refresher + travel can do mean stuff to unaware structures..



Yeah, sure, if you want to be a little bitch.  Real men take the enemy head on with amble warning.


----------



## Arti (Aug 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, sure, if you want to be a little bitch.  Real men take the enemy head on with amble warning.


and real men get 5 ultimates throw @ his/her face and die...
there is nothing wrong with being little sneaky.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2009)

Arti said:


> and real men get 5 ultimates throw @ his/her face and die...
> there is nothing wrong with being little sneaky.



Real men _tank_ all every and all ultimates.


----------



## biar (Aug 20, 2009)

DOTA is full of pompous elitists and leavers I love to piss them off by picking KOTL in EM games and farm 2 rapiers then feed my enemy


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2009)

biar said:


> DOTA is full of pompous elitists and leavers I love to piss them off by picking KOTL in EM games and farm 2 rapiers then feed my enemy



I make a point of destroying every rapier I find.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

WTF if KOTL and EM games?

STOP USING OBSCURE DOTA LINGO! 

And someone teach me how to be H4x with Lich or Lightning Panda.


----------



## Arti (Aug 21, 2009)

If you want to be H4x..then best choice hero would be Tinker..
though in 61b he got demoted ...


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2009)

Arti said:


> If you want to be H4x..then best choice hero would be Tinker..
> though in 61b he got demoted ...



How's that?  As long as he can still use bots, he's pretty damn broken.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 21, 2009)

I wish there was a way to hide all chat in dota.

I mean seriously. I cannot stand the dota community. I play this game since its fucking RELEASE and it only gets worse every day.

You can't play a match without hearing:

-fuck you
-fu
-sister
-noob
-nab
-nub
-stealer

As well as people who just recently learned about purchasing boots ordering you around.


----------



## Arti (Aug 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> How's that?  As long as he can still use bots, he's pretty damn broken.


well b4 he when he gets Avatar(Black King Bar) he's always Skill immune due to Ream....
now its doesn't refresh Avatars Cooldown..


----------



## Rolling~Star (Aug 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Real men _tank_ all every and all ultimates.



good luck tanking impetus


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

Lina Inverse with Agahim's and Refresher Orb is insanely godlike.

You can hit for over 2K damage in less than 3 seconds.

That's crazy.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2009)

Rolling~Star said:


> good luck tanking impetus



That one is easy.  Just get in her face and regen 150 /hps.  Also nice if you have bkb or a drunken panda helping you out.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

How the fuck do you get 150 hps?


----------



## Arti (Aug 21, 2009)

Rolling~Star said:


> good luck tanking impetus



lol..the sad thing is every tank can be silenced with a Hex



Darth Ruin said:


> Lina Inverse with Agahim's and Refresher Orb is insanely godlike.
> 
> You can hit for over 2K damage in less than 3 seconds.
> 
> That's crazy.


lol in 61b it isn't xP..
The Scepter which requires hood of Defiance is epicly effective againts mass damagers like Line/Demon With/Tinker etc..Which forms a barrier to sheild 400 spell damage + 40% spell reduction...


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

goddamnit. Foiled again.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2009)

Arti said:


> lol..the sad thing is every tank can be silenced with a Hex



Unless they're magic immune and alch's transformation is retained while hexed.  Otherwise, he's got blademail to make attacking him very unpleasant.


----------



## Arti (Aug 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Unless they're magic immune and alch's transformation is retained while hexed.  Otherwise, he's got blademail to make attacking him very unpleasant.


Meaning he either have Black King Bar or Omniknights Repel..
and i am not sure Alchems Tranformation is maintained during Avatar...
also hexed heros have Zero Magic and Physical Damage reduction/proven that takes full damage/.a perfect target for nukers...


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 21, 2009)

I like taking down heavy tanks with necrolyte if for example I have someone like Huskar on my team.. Of course Huskar isn't that useful generally but it's always fun to take down the beefy tank... 

Wesley's dream ruined...

Does anyone like the occassional -wtf mode?^^


----------



## Arti (Aug 21, 2009)

Huskar is *useless*...
what world did ya come from..
anyways wtf mode is good played rarely that is ...
warlock and moon is too overpowered for it...


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 21, 2009)

I just used him as an example for a way to take down a high hp tank pretty fast... ulti+necrolytes...... Anyway... I hardly use him, and I don't think he's that good....

wtf deatmatch is sometimes fun... with some rules ofc
And err warlock?.... He's not the worst as far as I can remember, not when you take globals into account... Anyway it's just a silly mode, for mindless fun^^


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I like taking down heavy tanks with necrolyte if for example I have someone like Huskar on my team.. Of course Huskar isn't that useful generally but it's always fun to take down the beefy tank...
> 
> Wesley's dream ruined...
> 
> Does anyone like the occassional -wtf mode?^^



You know, in theory, that would work, but I've never seen that combo in all my years of dota.  Not once.


----------



## Arti (Aug 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You know, in theory, that would work, but I've never seen that combo in all my years of dota.  Not once.


prolly cause husker gets stuffed with stuns and ulti b4 he gets near to use his life break lol...


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2009)

Arti said:


> prolly cause husker gets stuffed with stuns and ulti b4 he gets near to use his life break lol...



Not to mention the blow back from his ult against blademail is a little...


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 21, 2009)

err wait... blademail counters/returns that damage?


----------



## Arti (Aug 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Not to mention the blow back from his ult against blademail is a little...


poorr guy..though he can do some serious shit when gets right items..


Nightfall said:


> err wait... blademail counters/returns that damage?


BLade mail returns all damage including...Phusical and Magical..


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 21, 2009)

hmm... lolz ... I haven't used one in ages..xD

Poor ignorant Nightfail

but it's not often I see it being used on my Northerend..... No idea about others...


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> err wait... blademail counters/returns that damage?



Blademail's active returns ALL damage to it's source.  That means a pugna using lifedrain wouldn't recover any health.


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2009)

Tried playing with the Invoker. Wasn't very good with him at all. He has the wierdest form out of every hero I ever played with. Granted, if you use his three wex orbs or Quas he has great regen or Attack speed, but still. Wasn't comfortable playing with him at all.


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh, I don't see a DotA thread in the online gaming center. So would anyone want to create a thread? Make an NF clan of sorts perhaps? Or just have fun.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2009)

Could just move this thread to that section..
Clans usually fail, unless you have some form of dedication and willingness to run it... that people know each other helps a lot as well.. Usually when I've seen people inviting randoms, it falls apart after like one week^^

And what gateway should people use for example.. Just thinking about ping.... 
Oh and different timezones...<_<

But it would be fun... if people got interested


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, we could just have random battles between us. Host crazy tournaments with -wtf mode. 

It's just an idea


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2009)

We'll see how many who could be interested... I'm up, but not with -wtf mode only

What gateway do you use btw? Kalimdor?


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2009)

I've never played online before actually. It's always been local play for me.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 30, 2009)

Arti said:


> Huskar is *useless*...
> what world did ya come from..
> anyways wtf mode is good played rarely that is ...
> warlock and moon is too overpowered for it...



you insane? you're probably building ur skillset all wrong. get an armlet and satanic GG


----------



## Wesley (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn, they nerfed my Alchemist.  Not directly, but two of the items I depend on for his tanking ability were changed.  Heart is now worthless (really, it is) and Phaseboots no longer gives armor and had it's move bonus greatly reduced.  I suppose I can still kit him out for dps, but his tanking ability is what really made him work for me.

I hope that League of Legends beta sign up is delievered soon, because I'm one sad tanking bastard.


----------



## Darth (Sep 24, 2009)

I need a new build with Phantom Assassin. All I've been using is 2 Cleaving Attacks + Boots of Travel. It's hella effective and I get great regen and criticals, but it's booring..

i need a new hero.. Who to use.. hmm.. 

Oh, and what items do you get for Oblivion?


----------



## Newton (Sep 24, 2009)

For Mortred, instead of what you said, try phase, bf, lifesteal and a hyperstone, you'll have lots of fun 

Don't play oblivion much, sorry

Also, what do tanks build now, since heart is worthless in battles? Or is it that only very few heros can actually tank now?

Noone use GG client? (Garena)


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2009)

I dunno. Shiva's guard maybe?

I have officially mastered Lina Inverse. (Can't say it was hard) But I'm still having trouble against bastards like Soul Keeper and Skeleton King. Any suggestions for hero choice/build?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 14, 2010)

Who wants to play!? I'm on summer break so I started again. Now I see that there are two main bots (DotaPub and DotaCash). I like 'em 'cause they keep record of all your past games! Good ego booster, hahaha. Also, I stopped using GG client. I think the bots on battle.net are better now!


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2010)

^ looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 14, 2010)

Stop following me Sasori, LOL.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 3, 2011)

DotA thread  
Damn Chinese dominating DotA scene


----------

